# Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread



## Thecatfisch (11. März 2008)

Nabend Boardis,
hab mir mal überlegt,einen Tread aufzumachen in dem man alled Fragen kann!So kleine Fragen wie :Wie wird mais zubereitet? oder was sol ich mir für ne/n Abhakmatte/Schlafsack kaufen? und al so kleine Fragen.Damit man nicht immer en neuen Tread aufmachen muss der mit einem Satz schon beantwortet ist

Hoffe mal das hier reichlich gepostet wird#6

Und noch ein kleiner tipp von nem ''Profi'':vik: benutzt erst mal die _*>>SUCHFUNKTION<<*_  !!!Wenn da imma noch nichts steht  bzw eure Fragen dann imma noch nicht beantwortet sind ..schreibts in diesen Tread! Dafür issa da#6


----------



## tarpoon (11. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

hab dann gleich die erste frage:

wer hat erfahrungen mit den korda safezone farben. sind sie wirklich 1:1 auf deutsche gewässer übertragbar???


----------



## Carp-pike (11. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

naja hätte auch mal ne frage.. ^^ ich will keinen neuen Thread aufmachen
also 
Ich hab mir letzten samstag paar murmeln gerollt nachdem ich den ganzen tag in der küche verbracht hab und noch etwas von dem boilie teig übrig geblieben ist hab ich in einfach eingefroren da ich um 12 uhr nacht kein bock mehr hatte^^
so jetzt:  Ist der teig noch verarbeitbar oder kan ich ihm glei fortschmeißen?


----------



## tarpoon (11. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

absolut in ordnung. kannst ihn auf jeden fall weiter verwenden...


----------



## Carp-pike (11. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

okay vielen dank ^^


----------



## j4ni (12. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Gute Idee 
Ich denke mal, dass sich die Farben wohl in etwa so übertragen lassen, aber ich meine auch, dass das bei uns nicht so entscheident ist, weil die Jungs auf der Insel meisten ja viel klarere Gewässer haben. Deswegen hocken die auch ständig auf Bäumen und kiecken 
Im Flachwasser kann man das ja mal ausprobieren ob es in etwa passt für das Gewässer, aber warum nicht? Versuch macht kluch


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hy leutz,

jetzt beteilige auch mich auch mal an diesem Thread 
@ Thecatfish finde die Idee für diesen Thread nicht schlecht gab schließlich auch schon in anderen Forenteilen.


@ all : Ich hab diese Session mal vor mir ne Liege zu kaufen da ich die letzten Jahre wenn Ich länger weg wahr entweder im Stuhl geschlafen hab oder auf dem Zeltboden.
Nun is das kleien Problem Ich bin zugegebenermaßen nicht der leichteste mit meinen 130kg.
So nun die Frage welche Preisgünstige Liege könnt ihr mir empfehlen, die mein Gewicht aushält also stabil genug ist, was die Preisvorstellung betrifft hab Ich momentan noch keine. Also Ich bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## angler_90 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Feldbett-Camping...ryZ74465QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Ist zwar keine richtige Karpfenliege aber auch schnell aufgebaut und bei halbwegs ebenem Boden wakelt sie auch nicht


----------



## Carpkiller07 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....192&xploidID=0b992ff67e31357999d6b3dc1fc5bc0b


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

die sieht ordentlich aus


----------



## j4ni (12. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Also dieses "Feldbett" bei 3,2,1 sieht mir ja sehr Vertrauenserweckend aus , glaube nicht, dass du da gut drauf pennen kannst, obwohl ne Steigerung zum Zeltboden ists ja schon 
Warum stehen eigentlich alle so auf die CocoonLiegen? Ich hab mir in Zwolle auf der Messe ne neue Liege geholt und wollte eigentlich auch die normale Cocoon haben, weil das ganze Inet ja so von der Liege schwärmt...Als ich die Liege dann gesehen habe und vor allem mal dran gewackelt habe fand ich die ganz schön wackelig, vor allem auf gradem Messeboden. Ich hab mir dann die Defender 3 auch von jrc gekauft, die stand direkt daneben, fand ich irgendwie solider. "Gute" Liege ohne Schnickschnack! Und hat auch knapp fufzisch Euronen weniger gekostet. Bin super zufrieden bisher, einzig der Platz unter der Liege ist doch echt niedrig, wenn man im Zelt auf den Platz angewiesen ist, dann doch eher eine andere Liege, ansonsten alles gut bisher.


----------



## Nikita (12. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

na dann hab ich auch mal gleich ne Frage:

besitze eine DAM Ultra strong Telerute
3m, 80-150g miteiner Zebco 760er Spule
und eine Magna Spro Karpfenrute von Balzer
3,6m, 2 3/4Ibs
mit ner spro freeliner 740

welche von den beiden wäre besser als Markerrute geeignet und welche besser zum Anfüttern mit nem Futterkorb?

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## spinner14 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hallo,finde den Thread auch gut.Kann mir jemand erklären was "Backwinding" ist?


----------



## k1ng (12. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hat jemand eine ahnung wo ich diese Plastik Pflanzen her bekomme ?
Ich würde die mir aber etwas abschneiden


----------



## Karpfencrack (12. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

die kriegst du überall wo du ein aquarium kaufen kannst:hornbach , bauhaus, tierhandlung,etc.


----------



## k1ng (12. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

haben die in der mitte ein loch ?, also im Stängel


----------



## Tomalion (12. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Wie Pflanze hat doch zwei swivels dran, oder?
hmm recht interessant, wo stammt das bild denn her?


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hy leutz, 

danke für die Antworten bezüglich der Liege, wer mich jetzt auch mal beim meinem Dealer umschauen.

@Tomalion an der Plastickwasserpflanze sind keine Swivels 

@k1ng dies Plastikwasserpflanzen sind im Stängel immer hohl da sie sonst nicht schwimmen würden müsstest halt nur oben und unten ein bisschen was abschneiden schon kannst du das Rig nachbauen!!:vik:

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## punkarpfen (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Unter "Backwinding" versteht man das Drillen mit geschlossener Bremse und ausgeschalteter Rücklaufsperre. Man gibt Schnur durch Rückwärtskurbeln. Dadurch soll der Drall vermindert werden.  
@ Nikita: Nimm die Balzer zum Markern (am besten mit geflochtener  Schnur - dann spürt man auch was). Den Teleprügel kannst du zum Füttern nehmen, sofern die Distanz nicht allzu groß ist. Optimaler wäre sicherlich eine kräftige Karpfenrute oder eine Brandungsrute.


----------



## esox82 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

@themenstarter:
tolle idee!#6
@bomberpilot:
oder kuck dir mal die an:
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....ate-control-p-10983&cName=liegen-stuehle-c-27
da kannst du noch das hier drauf machen,dann kannst du auch tagsüber auf der liege gemütlich sitzen
mfg Andy


----------



## Nikita (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Unter "Backwinding" versteht man das Drillen mit geschlossener Bremse und ausgeschalteter Rücklaufsperre. Man gibt Schnur durch Rückwärtskurbeln. Dadurch soll der Drall vermindert werden.
> @ Nikita: Nimm die Balzer zum Markern (am besten mit geflochtener  Schnur - dann spürt man auch was). Den Teleprügel kannst du zum Füttern nehmen, sofern die Distanz nicht allzu groß ist. Optimaler wäre sicherlich eine kräftige Karpfenrute oder eine Brandungsrute.



danke für deine Antwort!!!
ich hoffe nur dass ich mit meinem Teleprügel 
zu meinen rigs rauskomme!!!


----------



## esox82 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

@nikita:
musst du denn weit rauswerfen?kannst du keine futterstelle anlegen,die näher,also so um die 50m ist? damit dürfte ja dann die tele keine probleme mehr haben.
mfg Andy


----------



## Thecatfisch (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hey Boardis/Karpfencracks,
Hab dann direkt auch mal ne Frage!
Volgendes, ich hab mir mal 3Kg 14mm mini Boilis besorgt.Habe mir sie in Erdbeer geholt.Die Teile richen und schmecken(  ) wie Haribo,einfach nur geil.
So da schon einige vormir nach >fischig oder fruchtig??<< gefragt haben und eine riesen Disskusion ausgelöst haben.Wollte ich mal fragen (bzw eure meihnung dazu hören ) ob ich die teile einfach mit 8mm Forelli pellets aufrüsten soll.Also gemischt.Dann hätte ich eine fischige und eine fruchtigen Komponente.Müsste ja eigentlich gut funzen.
Oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## esox82 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

@thecatfisch:
ich weiss nicht,wieso das nicht funzen soll.ich benutze normalerweise auch einen sinkenden boilie und ein po-up,also einen schneemann, wo der eine dann fischig, der andere fruchtig riecht und schmeckt.
mfg Andy


----------



## Nikita (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



esox82 schrieb:


> @nikita:
> musst du denn weit rauswerfen?kannst du keine futterstelle anlegen,die näher,also so um die 50m ist? damit dürfte ja dann die tele keine probleme mehr haben.
> mfg Andy



ja hast e recht...allerdings hab ich mir jetzt extra 3 Weitwurfruten gekauft mit ner Weitwurfspule dran, und dann nur 50m fischen ist halt schon ein bissl mager!!!
eigentlich müssten ja die Markerrute und die Futterrute mindestens gleich gut sein wie die drei Karpfenruten!

wie soll man sich das bitte leisten können?
ausserdem kauf ich mir doch keine geile Karpfenrute und verwende sie dann "nur" als Marker bzw. Futterrute...#c


----------



## Thecatfisch (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Also würdest zumindestens du schon einmal sagen das des ne gute Sache werden könnte gerade jetzt im (in 7 Tagen) im !!!Frühling!!!  ??


----------



## Mr. Esox (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Es kommt jetzt im Frühling wohl eher darauf an den richtigen platz zu finden...Der Köder ist da glaub ich erstmal egal.

Eine frage hätte ich auch noch: Ich denk mal das wetter ist im Moment bei uns allen gleich schlecht und das wasser wird auch nicht wärmer, deshalbt wollt ich mal fragen ob ihr jetzt in den nächsten wochen noch im tiefen oder schon in den sich schnell erwärmenden Flachwasserzonen angelt. Ich weiß nämlich noch nicht wo ich in den anstehenden Ferien angeln soll....
Mfg Mr. Esox


----------



## Thecatfisch (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Also ich zumindestens angel ja mit 3 Ruten.
Das ermöglicht mir ja auch eine  kleine Auswahl an Ködern an verschiedenen Plätzen und in verschiedenen Tiefen prässentieren zu können. Eine lege ich ins tiefe Wasser(Frolic),eine in die Flachwasserzone(Partikel-mix) und eine in die Nähe von einem Hang(mini-erdbeer-boilis gemischt mir 8mm Forelli Pellets),ich denke mal das ich an dem Hang dort gut fangen werde weil vor ca 6 Jahren,durfte dort noch gefischt werden!Seit 5 Jahren aber nciht mal weil dort der hang eventuel abrutschen Könnte.Eben deshalb weil dort auser ein Paar Angler die dort  mit dem Boot ihre Wobbler ect. langgeschleppt haben ist dort wie gesagt nciht mehr gefischt wordem!Wegen der Klimaerwärmung ist auserdem noch der Wasserstand gestiegen(also ob das nur an der KE liegt wage ich zu bezweifeln  ) .Naja zurück zu deiner Frage! Ich würde eine im tiefen,eine im flachen und eine an einem dier hoffentlich bekannten Hotspot auslegen.!!#6


----------



## tarpoon (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

|kopfkrat:q:q:q:q:q:m:vik:
alter schwede, ja,ja die klimaerwärmung


----------



## j4ni (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Also zu Thema Spot, während ich mein WE am Schreibtisch verbracht habe, haben die ach so lieben Kollegen sechs Abläufer gehabt und vier Fische in einer Nacht, 12 - 26 Pfund! Das sowas passiert wenn ich mal vernüftig bin war irgendwie klar...und natürlich haben sie jedes Mal angerufen...
Der 26er hat auf dem verhältnissmäßig tieferen Spot gebissen (knappe 4m) die anderen alle flacher, so um 1,5m am gegenüberliegenden Ufer. Was das nun für euer Gewässer heißt, I don't know, aber versuch macht ja kluch


----------



## esox82 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



Nikita schrieb:


> ja hast e recht...allerdings hab ich mir jetzt extra 3 Weitwurfruten gekauft mit ner Weitwurfspule dran, und dann nur 50m fischen ist halt schon ein bissl mager!!!
> eigentlich müssten ja die Markerrute und die Futterrute mindestens gleich gut sein wie die drei Karpfenruten!
> 
> wie soll man sich das bitte leisten können?
> ausserdem kauf ich mir doch keine geile Karpfenrute und verwende sie dann "nur" als Marker bzw. Futterrute...#c


 
eine marker- und eine futterrute brauchst du ja nicht,um karpfen zu fangen!
wenn du unbedingt in der ferne angeln möchtest und deine ruten es erlauben,kannst du ja noch pva-tüten mit partikeln,boilies usw, oder pva-säcke mit boilies anhängen.
eine andere möglichkeit ist das angeln mit futterkorb anstelle des bleis,wo du dann gemahlene boilies,partikel o.ä. mit ins futter mixen kannst.
ausserdem kannst du ja noch mit einem wurfrohr,zwar nach längerem üben erst,boilies an deine stellen werfen.
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Also würdest zumindestens du schon einmal sagen das des ne gute Sache werden könnte gerade jetzt im (in 7 Tagen) im !!!Frühling!!! ??


 

es KANN sein,ja,aber ausnahmen bestätigen die regel und:



Mr. Esox schrieb:


> Es kommt jetzt im Frühling wohl eher darauf an den richtigen platz zu finden...Der Köder ist da glaub ich erstmal egal.


----------



## CarpMetty (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Moin!!!#h
Kleine Frage: Wie bekommt man am besten das Rig Tube durch das Gummi vom In Line Blei??? Ich hab beides von Fox in der passenden Größe, brech mir aber jedes mal ein ab, um das da durch zu kriegen! Das muß doch einfacher gehen, aber wie???|kopfkrat Helft  mir!!!!!!!!!
greetz Matthias :q


----------



## fantazia (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Damit 
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c..._id=1635&PHPSESSID=tiv1a352cot5jeaomlh6e3cr84
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....raht-p-2942&cName=zubehoer-rigs-tools-c-30_50


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hi
Ich wollte euch einmal fragen welches pflanzliche Öl sich besser eignet in den Boiliemix zu geben???  Olivenöl oder normales Sonnenblumenöl???

mfG Lukas


----------



## Virous (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hm... denk mal das es keinen Unterschied macht welch ein Öl du benutzt, beide werden die Rollbarkeit deiner Boilies positiv beeinflussen. Vom Geschmack her sind beide sowieso relativ neutral. Nur ned übertreiben mit der Dosierung! 

Hab da auch ne kleine Frage: 
Klemmt ihr bei ner Pop-Up Montage ein Bleischrot aufs Vorfach um die Höhe des Pop-Up's zu kontrolieren oder wie macht ihr das? Welche Größe verwendet ihr dann?


----------



## esox82 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Ja,ich nehm ein bleischrot um den pop-up auf der richtigen höhe zu behalten.du kannst aber auch knetblei benutzen.
welche größe das bleischrot ist,weiss ich nun nicht.ich kucke halt immer,ob das bleischrot reicht. (in einem wasserglas oder vorne am ufer des gewässers)

mfg andy


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

und wieviel ml Öl sollte man in einen Fishmix geben??  ungefähr

mfG Lukas


----------



## Virous (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Kommt auf die Grundkonsistenz des Mixes an. Aber ich würd erstmal die Eier zum Mix geben und dann nachträglich Öl hinzugeben bis er nicht mehr an den Händen klebt. Aber Pi-mal-Daumen 10ml-20ml Öl auf ein kilo Mix würd ich sagen... also 2-4 Teelöffel...
Zumindest mach ich es so und fahre damit ganz gut. 
Aber da wird jeder so seine eigenen Erfahrungen haben. Probiers mal aus und gib immer ein bisschen was hinzu bis es reicht!


----------



## tarpoon (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

kleiner tip zum knetblei:

erst ein kleines bleischrot auf das vorfach klemmen und dann das knetblei drumkneten. so verhindert ihr ein verrutschen des bleis beim wurf. ist mir zum anfang öfters passiert- versaut natürlich die gesammte präsentation...


----------



## Karpfencrack (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

@nikita

du kannst dir extra ruten zum anfüttern kaufen die sind meistens 20-30€ billiger als normale ruten

z.B.Eine fox warrior kostet ca.80€ die spod ruten modelle nur ca.60€und die haben 5lbs


----------



## Thecatfisch (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Morgen,
Hab da mal ne Frage zu einer Rute .
Volgendes ich habe mir letztes Jahr eine Karpfenrute bei Askari bestellt.Die Mitchell Pervormance 393 Carp.
Die Rute hat 3 lbs ist ne Steckrute und ich finde die super.
war auch ne Freilaufrolle dabei die auch super klasse ist.
Das war letztes Jahr ne Kombo für rund 80Euro bei Askari.
Habe mir  aber nur eine gekauft und wollte mir jetzt noch einmal die gleiche kaufen , nur die gleiche kombo ist dieses Jahr nicht mehr im Katalog drin:r.Könnt ihr mir da ne Kombo empfehlen auch mit Rute und Rolle?oder wisst ihr(was noch besser wäre) ob die die Rute noch haben,also ob man die noch bekommen kann für den Preis.|kopfkrat


----------



## esox82 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

@thecatfisch:
gib mal bei askari folgende nummer ein: 110265
Das müsste deine Combo sein
mfg Andy


----------



## Thecatfisch (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

@esox.
Geil,danke n


----------



## esox82 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

bidde


----------



## Virous (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



tarpoon schrieb:


> kleiner tip zum knetblei:
> 
> erst ein kleines bleischrot auf das vorfach klemmen und dann das knetblei drumkneten. so verhindert ihr ein verrutschen des bleis beim wurf. ist mir zum anfang öfters passiert- versaut natürlich die gesammte präsentation...



ja, danke :m Gute Idee! Hatte auch schon öfters das Problem  Und jetz ne Lösung...


----------



## KarpfenFan (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hallo!Hab da mal ne kleine Frage: Was haltet ihr von der D.A.M MAM D-Fender kapfenrute im kombo mit der Balzer DLX 950???

mfg


----------



## esox82 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

@karpfenfan:
die MAD ruten scheinen noch zu neu zu sein,sehen aber auf jeden fall gut aus und besonders die d-fender ist mit 317gr doch recht dünn und leicht.

@all:
ich hab auch ne frage,und zwar will ich mir 2 neue combos in 3lbs zulegen da ich meine alten JRC blade einem kumpel verkauft habe.was könntet ihr mir an 3lbs ruten für je +/-150€ empfehlen?rollen weiß ich eigentlich auch noch nicht so recht,welche ich nehmen soll,vielleicht wisst ihr ja,welche da empfehlenswert sind für je +/-150€, wobei es mir eigentlich egal ist,ob es eine mit freilauf,baitrunnerspule,oder einfache weitwurfrolle ist.
danke schon mal
mfg Andy


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Habe auch eine kleine Frage.
Ich bestelle mir heute ein neues Rodpod und brauche dafür noch Rod Rests die Teile für den hinteren Buzzer Bar.
Bin mir nicht sicher welchen ich nehmen soll.

1.Wenn ich high fische also nicht richtig high aber erhöht dann brauche ich doch andere rod rests oder?
2.Ich dachte an solche mit Butt Grip die recht feste am Blank sitzen,wo gibts gute und preiswert?

Was meint ihr dazu?

Mfg Marvin und danke!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

@ esox82

http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=16&products_id=1542

Nash Pursuit für c.a 130 Euro!

http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=408

Big Baitrunner Long cast von Shimano eine der geilsten Rollen für 160 Euro.

Du sparst bei den Ruten 40 Euro und musst bei den rollen 20 mehr bezahlen dann hasste noch 20 Euro +!

Mfg Marvin


----------



## esox82 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

@marvin:
butt grips bekommst du hier:
https://www.gerlinger.de/suche.php?txt=butt+grip

ich benutze die hier:
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c...s_id=472&PHPSESSID=pphgns2fl60qmcs7c093ct11v0
die kannst du als butt grips aber auch als butt cups verwenden.

zu der nash rute:
habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich eine rute mit 50er startring und 6+1 ringe möchte,sorry.
die rolle hab ich auch schon in die engere auswahl genommen,die scheint ja wirklich nicht schlecht zu sein
mfg Andy


----------



## addicted (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



esox82 schrieb:


> ich benutze die hier:
> http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c...s_id=472&PHPSESSID=pphgns2fl60qmcs7c093ct11v0
> die kannst du als butt grips aber auch als butt cups verwenden.



*1.*Aus was für einem *Material* sind die *Grips*? *Rutenschonend?*


*2.*Weiss jemand was über den neuen (stabileren)* Korum Accesory Chair 2008 * und das ebenfalls stabilere *Trolley Conversion Kit*?


----------



## esox82 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Nein,Rutenschonend sind die als Grip definitiv nicht!Sind aus Hartplastik!Deswegen benutze ich sie nur als Butt Cup!


----------



## esox82 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Sehr interessant finde ich die DAM/MAD Medusa OMS in 3lbs,und besonders die DAM/MAD Vanguard in 3lbs.Kennt einer von euch diese Ruten?


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Die Ruten sind ziemlich neu und da kann man noch nicht viel sagen.
Was für Rod Rests sollte ich den nehmen?
Die sollten das können:

-Ruten schonend
-Ruten sollten fest drin sein
-bis 3-4 Euro das Stück.
-Gute Qualität`?????

Mfg Marvin


----------



## esox82 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

jo,dann nimm die von gerlinger,musst nur kucken,welche grösse du brauchst (durchmesser)
kennt denn sonst keiner ne rute mit 50er startring und 6+1 beringung für +/-150€?


----------



## Flo66 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Habe heute und gestern unseren Vereinsteich ausgelotet, ist ja die reinste Badewanne.So weit ich raus kam(ist nicht sonderlich groß), weder Scharkante noch eine art Barschberg war aufzufinden.Gibt es andere markante Stellen?
Haben einen sehr kleinen Schilfgürtel, dort ist aber nur Sandboden, keine Steine oder Kraut,eine starke Unterströmung ist dort auch noch.

Ist einfach anfüttern und Ausdauer an diesem Gewässer gefragt?


----------



## Mr. Esox (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

An dem Schilf würde ich trotzdem angeln, der sand ist fürs angeln selbst doch auch viel besser  und die Fische sind trotzdem da...
Wenn du ein boot nutzen kannst würde ich nochma mit nem echolot, Taucherbrille oder mit geflochtener schnur und 150g oder so den boden nach nach festen stellen oder Muscheln absuchen...
Auf jeden fall hast du aber auch chance, wenn du einfach ma irgendwo fütterst, aber da brauch man glück


----------



## esox82 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

am schilf würde ich es auch versuchen!


----------



## KarpfenFan (25. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Mhm ich auch!!!

Flo


----------



## KarpfenKing16 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hi Boardies,Karpfenfans,Angler

Ich wollte dieses jahr anfangen mir boilies selber zu rollen,bräuchte aber da noch ein gutes rezept.ich lege werd drauf das ich die zutaten in jedem supermarkt kaufen kann also keine exoten wie z.B. Hanf etc. Da ich auch noch Schüler bin und jedes Ersparnis ins Carpfishing stecke sollte der boilie auch noch kostengünstig sein.Also wenn jemand ein gutes und einfaches boilierezept hat würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr es mir mailt.Bitte schreibt auch dazu wie ich die Boilies zubereiten muss was ich alles erstes machen muss und.....
Würde mich über antworten sehr freun.Bis denn euer KarpfenKing16


----------



## KarpfenFan (25. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

schau mal in http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=102166&page=30


----------



## KarpfenKing16 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hallo nochmal hab da noch ma ne frage.
Da ich mir nich nach jedem blei abriss ein neue kaufen kann (sau-teuer):r wollte ich mir die bleie in nächster zeit selber gießen hab auch schon ne gussform und blei.Jetzt meine frage wie erhitzt ihr das blei also mit was fürn ner hitzequelle (teelicht,bunzenbrenner,etc.) würde mich über antworten freuen 

mfg und natürlich nur dicke euer KarpfenKing16


----------



## fantazia (25. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



KarpfenKing16 schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal hab da noch ma ne frage.
> Da ich mir nich nach jedem blei abriss ein neue kaufen kann (sau-teuer):r wollte ich mir die bleie in nächster zeit selber gießen hab auch schon ne gussform und blei.Jetzt meine frage wie erhitzt ihr das blei also mit was fürn ner hitzequelle (teelicht,bunzenbrenner,etc.) würde mich über antworten freuen
> 
> mfg und natürlich nur dicke euer KarpfenKing16


Wie oft reissen bei dir denn Blei und Montage ab?


----------



## Xarrox (25. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



KarpfenKing16 schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal hab da noch ma ne frage.
> Da ich mir nich nach jedem blei abriss ein neue kaufen kann (sau-teuer):r wollte ich mir die bleie in nächster zeit selber gießen hab auch schon ne gussform und blei.Jetzt meine frage wie erhitzt ihr das blei also mit was fürn ner hitzequelle (teelicht,bunzenbrenner,etc.) würde mich über antworten freuen
> 
> mfg und natürlich nur dicke euer KarpfenKing16



Also ich hab mir auch 3 Gussformen bei bleigussformen.de gekauft schmelze mein blei mit nem gaskocher in ner alten konseven dose geht super hab auch noch grünen pulverlack bestellt färbe die bleie auch noch selber kann das nur empfehlen!


----------



## -]Carphunter[- (25. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Ich hab mal ne kleine Frage

Und zwar wer weiß denn von euch was der Unterschied zwischen der Fox Warrior XT und der Fox Warrior ES?


----------



## Pette (25. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hallo!

Kurze frage:

Gibt es Verlängerungskabel für eine Sounderbox? Wenn ja wo?

mfg


----------



## -]Carphunter[- (25. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hab eins bei ASKARI gesehen... Kannst du mir auf meine Frage helfen??


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hy Pette,

empfehl dir kauf dir kein fertiges Verlängerungskabel sonder dreidrätiges Soundkabel kriegste bei Mediamarkt usw. und Anschlüsse ist wesentlich billiger

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Thecatfisch (26. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

@Bomberpilot
Genau so isses.
Es gab übrigens einen eigenen Tread für dieses Thema mit dem Verlängerungskabel  ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=119079&highlight=verl%E4ngerungskabel )

@Pette 
Bei dem Link ist auch ein Link der dich auf eine Seite führt wo man die Kaufen kan


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

@ TheCatFish|wavey:

genau an den Thread hatte ich mich zurück erinnert hatte da glaube auch das gleiche geschrieben 

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Pette (26. März 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Ich danke euch!


----------



## Thecatfisch (2. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Kleine aber sehr interesannte Frage an die Spezies die sehr oft mit Partikeln angeln:

Bei Tigernüssen ist's ja bekanntlich so das sie beim Gährvorgang Stärke und somit Zucker freigesetzt wird.
Der ist ja sehr interessant für die Karpfen.#

Welche bzw gibt es noch andere Partikel die stärke freisetzten also nach en paar Tagen anfangen eine schleimige konsistenz zu entwickeln????

Dannkeschon schon ma im Voraus


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hy catfish,

rein theoretisch funktioniert es mit jedem Partikel der stärke enthällt ob Weizen Bohnen oder Mais.
Selber die Erfahrung habe Ich nur noch mit Mais gemacht da funktioniert es vor allem ein sehr stark befischten gewässern.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Thecatfisch (3. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Mir ist das nur noch nicht aufgefallen,sagen wirs mal so 

Sondert Mais den beim Gärvorgang stärke ab..letztes jahr bei nem 5Tage ansitz hatte ich den Mais auch 8Tage unter Wasser.Der Hat nicht zu schleimen angefangen 
Woran ligts??
Habe kein Zucker oder änliches hinzugegeben..einfach nur der Mais.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hy The Catfish,

mir ist das Gehren bisher nur mit gezuckertern Trockenmais passiert, wahrscheinlich dauert es bei nicht gezuckerten Mais ein ganz schönes Stückchen länger.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hey leutz hab ma ne Frage in eigener Sache!!!

Also ich werde dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall mal an ein Gewässer zum Distanzfischen fahren, nun meine Frage , Ich such dafür eine geeignet Schnur mit wenig Dehnung aber keine Geflochtene!!!
Währe nett wenn Ihr mir helfen könnt #h

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## SleazeRoxx (4. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

@bomber
würde dir folgende schnur empfehlen:
Shimano Technium Tribal.
habe die schnur selber im einsatz und muss sagen, die schnur ist  #6


----------



## esox82 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

@bomber:
auf welche distanz möchtest du denn angeln,dass du dehnungsarme schnur verwenden möchtest?
selbst getestet habe ich folgende noch nicht,sie soll aber sehr dehnungsarm sein:
http://www.decathlon.fr/FR/images/assets/asset_11921398.jpg


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hy danke schon mal für die Antworten !!!

@esox es geht um Distanzen um die 200m 

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## CarpMetty (4. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Moin!!!
Ich hab zwar weder die Technium, noch die Soft Steel, aber wenn ich richtig Informiert bin ist die Soft Steel sehr dehnbar!!!!
Ich glaub mit der Technium bist du besser beraten!!!
Verbessert mich wenn ich da falsch liege!!!


----------



## buk (4. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hab leider keine vernünftigen Antworten gefunden.

Möchte mit ner Method Feeder an einen Baggersee.

Von welchen Faktoren macht ihr euere Futterfrequenz abhängig und wie hoch ist sie jeweils?

gruss


----------



## SleazeRoxx (4. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

hab auch die fox soft steel camo im einsatz.
die schnur ist gut! ist aber auf jedenfall dehnbarer als die technium!!!
die technium macht auf mich einfach einen besseren eindruck.


----------



## Thecatfisch (4. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Nabend,
Habe mir mal die Monster Crab Boilis von Topsecret(1kg) in 20mm geholt ,dar wir am Sammstag ein Vereinsangeln haben.Eigentlich en HEcht angeln(ist nciht noch schonzeit ...`? )Aber ich angel dann auf Karpfen.
Aus verschiedenen Gründen ist wegen der größe des Sees leider nur eine Rute/angler erlaubt.
Wo sollte ich den Köder Plazieren.eher im Flachen oder eher im Tifen (see ist max.9-10m tief.
ISt eine alter Baggersee mit Platos (nach Treppenshema ausgebaggert).In welcher tife sollt ich den Köder denn PLazieren.
Dar ich den See eigentlich recht gut Kenne,was tiefen und co. angeht Könnt ihr mir recht genaue tiefen sagen.

Wäre echt nett doch noch ein paar tipps einzufahren was zurzeit bei euch in welcher tiefe so leuft  .


----------



## Floosen (5. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Also der Hecht hat noch bis zum 31.4 Schonzeit und das sollte man einhalten! Die Fische sind gerade beim Ablaichen gewesen, bei uns zumindest.

Eine genaue Tiefe kann man schwer sagen, da es auf die Umstände ankommt, die an deinem Angeltag herschen.

Wenn es sonnig/warm ist, würde ich einen sehr flachen Spot wählen, am Besten mit Versteckmöglichkeiten in der Nähe für die Fische.
So hat man glück das ein Fisch zum Sonnen da vorbei kommt.

Ist es Kalt und bedeckt würde ich versuchen an einer Kante zu angeln die etwas tierfer liegt, möglichst aber im warmen Wasser.
Dazu müsste man die Temperaturen im Gewässer bei dir aber kennen.

Anscheinend ist es ein ziemlich kleiner Tümpel, vielleicht hat das Wasser auch schon die 10 Grad Marke geknackt?! Dann ziehen die Karpfen auf der Suche nach Futter eigentlich auf ihren alten Routen entlang.
In dem Fall kannst du die Spots beangeln, die leztes Jahr schon produktiv waren!

Es ist nicht ganz einfach so eine Fernprognose zu geben...

Mfg Flo


----------



## Thecatfisch (5. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Die ts Monstercrab Boilies sind ja sinkend..habe leider nicht die Passenden Pop up's dazu..

Wenn ich die Montage einhole ist fast immer Kraut dran...Denkste die Karpfen finden die da auch möglichst schnell...wobei ich eine Kante kenne,auf der kein Kraut ist..
Dar es aber ein Vereinsangeln ist ,denke ich mal das wie immer die Plätze ausgelost werden...Kann mir meinen Platz also nicht aussuchen..Aber eins kann ich mir aussuchen ..DIe tiefe.ganz einfach.
Je mehr innna Mitte desto tiefer das Wasser!


----------



## esox82 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Da ich nicht will, dass dieser Thread in Vergessenheit gerät, stelle ich meine Frage einfach hier rein.Also folgendes: ich habe einem Kumpel meine 2x3lbs Kombis verkauft und möchte mir nun natürlich neue holen.Preis so um die 150€ pro Rute bezw. Rolle wäre ok.
Am liebsten wäre mir eine 6+1 Beringung, wobei es sich beim Starterring am liebsten um einen 50er handeln soll.
Folgende habe ich in die nähere Auswahl gelegt:
MAD Vanguard
Daiwa Emblem
Starbaits Challenger
Starbaits Milspec
SPRO Royalty

Rollen:
Daiwa Regal Plus Bri
Shimano Baitrunner Aero GTE-C
Shimano Super Baitrunner XTE-A
Shimano Big Baitrunner LC
Okuma Spectar

wenn jemand Erfahrungen mit denen Ruten oder Rollen gemacht hat,oder sonst was empfehlen kann,wäre ich sehr dankbar,denn bei dem Ruten- und Rollenwald blickt man ja nicht mehr durch
mfg Andy


----------



## boilie24 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hey,Ich könnte Dir meine Meinung über die Rolle sagen.Ich benutze schon 4 Jahre die Daiwa Regal Plus4000 Bri. Fische mit 26 Magma(9.1kg)Schnur. Da passen locker 300m drauf. Die Rolle hat super Bremsverhalten und schnurt wie ein Kater. Ich bin begeistert,sodas ich mir noch ne 3te zulege.#6


----------



## Virous (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Du hast zwar schon einige als Auswahl, aber ich könnte dir die Ultegra XT-B 5500 von Shimano empfehlen. Bekommst auch knapp 300m 0,35mm rauf. Je nachdem wieviel Schnurkapazität du benötigst. Ist auf jedenfall in allen Belangen eine Klasse Rolle.


----------



## Hunter85 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Ich fische die Big Baitrunner Long Cast.
Und ich muss sagen ich bin vollstens zufrieden!
von meiner 0,30er schnur bekomme ich ca. 600m bis 620m drauf.
macht einen sehr stabilen eindruck und läuft wie ein uhrwerk!:vik:
Auch die Bremseinstellung ist sehr gut regelbar!
Preislich liegt diese z.Zt. bei ca. 150 bis 160€.


----------



## j4ni (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Also ich kann bei den Rollen dann noch die xte-a lobend erwähnen, ich fische die in der 8000er Größe, bisher ohne Probleme. Wobei ich sie auch erst ein halbes Jahr habe. Von den Ruten kenne ich keine, falls es was "edleres" sein soll, kannst du dich ja mal per pn melden


----------



## esox82 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Vielen Dank für eure Meinungen! Von der Daiwa habe ich bislang auch nur Positives gehört, sodass ich mich wohl für diese entscheiden werde.
@j4ni:
du kennst keine der Ruten? Hmm,dann schreib ich dir mal ne PN.
mfg Andy


----------



## Angelgage (9. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Habe da auch mal was .
Da ich nicht soviel platz habe kann ich mir nur Teleruten kaufen die sind ja auch nicht so schlecht .
Aber weiß nicht was für ne Marke und Model ?
Brauche die zum Karpfenangeln in Teichen und See 
Preis Pro rute so 50 bis 80 Euro würde ich ausgeben .
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir ein paar Modele sagen würdet .


----------



## esox82 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



Angelgage schrieb:


> Habe da auch mal was .
> Da ich nicht soviel platz habe kann ich mir nur Teleruten kaufen die sind ja auch nicht so schlecht .
> Aber weiß nicht was für ne Marke und Model ?
> Brauche die zum Karpfenangeln in Teichen und See
> ...


 
Die DAM Sumo Royal Carp müsste es auch in der tele-version geben.Sie liegt in deinem Preissegment und müsste bei Gerlinger zu kaufen sein


----------



## asuselite (9. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hey Leuts,|wavey:

Ich hab da mal ne kleine Frage!
Und zwar kann ich über n Kumpel günstig an mehrere Kilo Sonnenblumenkerne heran kommen die ich gerne als Anfutter benutzen möchte und deshalb meine Frage:

Wie bereite ich die Kerne richtig vor?
Hab gelesen 15 min kochen und dann 24 std ziehen lassen! Reicht das denn auch wenn ich die einfach mit kochendem Wasser übergieße oder wäre koche doch angebrachter? Mach ich mit Mais auch so und klappt bestens vor allem wenn ich größere Menge benötige!

Also bin für alles offen#6

Greets Simon!


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



Angelgage schrieb:


> Habe da auch mal was .
> Da ich nicht soviel platz habe kann ich mir nur Teleruten kaufen die sind ja auch nicht so schlecht .
> Aber weiß nicht was für ne Marke und Model ?
> Brauche die zum Karpfenangeln in Teichen und See
> ...




Habe da auch mal ne Empfehlung die meiner Meihnung nach eigentlich nciht schlecht ist .Ich kann dir die 
mitchell Performance carp 393 empfehlen..ist für mienen Geschmack ne gute Rute mit 3lbs und 390 länge.
Sehr stabil,siht gut aus,kann man supaa mit werfen.ect.

Ich habe sie mir für 70Euro bei Askari in ner Kombo geholt.

Die Rute ..passender Rutenfutteraal und eine Super Freilauf Rolle(300m 0.30mm!!)

KAnn sie dir wie gesagt empfehlen#6


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hy asuselite,

also meiner Meinung nach kannst du mit, wie von dir auch vorgeschlagen, 24h Quellzeit nicht verkehrt machen.
Sie einfach mit kochenden Wasser zu übergießen dürfte auch klappen ohne Probleme.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## spinner14 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hallo ich wollte euch mal fragen wie ihr das Frolic am Haar befestigt?


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Frag deine Mutter/Schwester ob sie einen Alten Nylon Strumpf hat .

Schneid dir ein Stück davon ab und tu den Frolic da rein(so das er umschlossen ist)
Zih das alles schön fest so das man gut die Poren des Strumpfes siht und Befestige es mit Angelschnur...so hasst du einen Geschützten Frolic im Strumpf 

Dann nimmste eine Ködernadel(nix anderes!!sonst Laufmasche^^)und zihst den Frolic längs auf.wie einen Boilie,Stoppa drauf und Raus damit


----------



## Nikita (10. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

oder du nimmst einfach einen Zwirn nimmst ihn doppelt und befestigst ihn so am Frolic;
dann den Zwirn ein paar mal um den Haken wickeln und fertig - klappt perfekt - konnte schon einige Karpfen damit überlisten!!!


----------



## sundangler (10. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hallo

habe da auch mal eine Frage. Ich bin ein absoluter Karpfennewbie. Wir wollen Herrentag zum erstenmal versuchen auf Karpfen zu angeln. Nun mal meine ersten Fragen. Bringt diese Jahreszeit überhaupt Erfolge? Wir wollen uns zum probieren 3,5kg BLB Ready Mades Fruity Thrills Boilie kaufen und 2 Wochen vorher anfüttern. Was muss man beim anfüttern beachten? Eine große oder eine etwas kleinere Fläche anfüttern. Wir wären 3 Leute die dem Schuppentier nachstellen wollen. Hoffe der eine oder andere gibt mir Tips.


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Zu dem Anfüttern.Am ersten tag Großflächig...und imma kleiner werden...bis zum Angeltag dann solklte der Futterplatz runde um den Köder sehr klein sein(also 1qm² oder so um den Dreh rum)


----------



## spinner14 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Ich würde keine 2 Wochen vorher anfüttern, 2-3 Tage vorher reichen völlig aus!Ich würde den Futterplatz etwas größer gestalten.


----------



## fantazia (10. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



sundangler schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> habe da auch mal eine Frage. Ich bin ein absoluter Karpfennewbie. Wir wollen Herrentag zum erstenmal versuchen auf Karpfen zu angeln. Nun mal meine ersten Fragen. Bringt diese Jahreszeit überhaupt Erfolge? Wir wollen uns zum probieren 3,5kg BLB Ready Mades Fruity Thrills Boilie kaufen und 2 Wochen vorher anfüttern. Was muss man beim anfüttern beachten? Eine große oder eine etwas kleinere Fläche anfüttern. Wir wären 3 Leute die dem Schuppentier nachstellen wollen. Hoffe der eine oder andere gibt mir Tips.


Würde es zum Einstieg erstmal mit Dosenmais an ner Posenmontage probieren.


----------



## sundangler (11. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



fantazia schrieb:


> Würde es zum Einstieg erstmal mit Dosenmais an ner Posenmontage probieren.


 
Wie würde dann eine typische Posenmontage aussehen? Vielleicht ein kleines Bild zur Hand für mich )
Eine Grundmontage wäre auch nicht schlecht |wavey:


----------



## sundangler (13. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Nicht einer vielleicht doch eine Posenmonatge als Bild zur Hand? Sagt mal, was für eine Hakengröße sollte man zum erstenmal nehmen. Größe 2 oder 4?


----------



## fantazia (13. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99485


----------



## Schreck2 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

hi,
hab ein kleines Problem und wollte wissen, wie ihr verfahren würdet:
mir ist ne rolle kaputt gegangen und jetzt will ich die meinem Online-versandhaus zurückschicken, war nämlich nicht meine Schuld. hab aber sehne drauf, die ich behalten will und mir fällt nichts sinnvolles ein, was ich machen soll. Einfach die Spule behalten geht wahrscheinlich nicht?!
Danke im voraus!!


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hy Schreck,

deine einzigsten Möglichkeiten sind entweder die Schnur auf ein andere E-Spule zu spulen oder geh mal zum Händler deines Vertrauens vielleicht hat der irgendwelche Leerspulen liegen.
Bei mir in der nähe hat meistens einer noch ne Leerspule im Laden also einfach mal Fragen.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989|wavey:


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hey,
Der Fischwart sagte mir vor einiger Zeit das Im See Großkarpfen bis 30kg Drin sind|bigeyes|bigeyes
Einen Spiegelkarpfen von rund 20Kg habe ich schon einmal vor 2 Wochen beim Springen gesehen.:l.

Kann das hinkommen?? 
Die karpfen sind vor rund 20 Jahren eingesetzt worden.Kann auch noch früher gewesen sein,wede mich noch einmal Informieren.Aber ob ein Karpfen der ca 22Jahre oder Älter ist, kann der dann schon 30kg wiegen.Die Futterverhältnisse im See sind sehr gut!


----------



## Thecatfisch (16. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

*Nabend,hab mal wider eine kleine Fragöö:

Habe mir gerade ein mir bisher unbekanntes Futter geholt zu dem ich mal eure Meinung haben würde.Folgendes:

Name:Mondial-f XXL
Für: Karpfen
,,Dichte'':Mittel Grob
Geruch:Nach Angaben meines Dealer's soll es Marzipan artig riechen.
Menge: 3kg für 4 Euro anstatt 10.15 Euro

Was halltet ihr davon?Hat wer damit Erfahrungen gemacht?Bindet es stark genug damit ich Ballen daraus machen kann,um mit Partikel wie Mais einfach etwas weiter rauszukommen und eine Zusätzliche Lockwirkung zu bekommen???

Wäre für Antworten zu dieser und meiner letzten Frage sehr dankbar(sihe oben) 
*


----------



## esox82 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Ich kenne das von dir gekaufte Futter leider nicht! Wie weit willst du denn füttern? Und womit? Mit Kelle/Schleuder oder am Futterkorb/Blei? Eigentlich müsste es klappen, das musst du selber testen, wieviel Wasser usw du dazu mischen musst.
MfG Andy


----------



## esox82 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Dann stell ich auch mal wieder eine Frage, und zwar:

Ab Juni darf ich an einem 90ha großen See angeln und da ich meine zwei Long Range Ruten verkauft habe, habe ich mich nun entschloßen, zwei Century Armalite MKII Ruten und dazu zwei Shimano Ultegra Rollen kaufen. Da ich die Ruten aber erst Mitte Mai begrabbeln kann,möchte ich mal fragen, ob jemand Erfahrungen mit den Ruten und/oder Rollen hat, und mir was dazu sagen kann.
mfg Andy


----------



## punkarpfen (16. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Ich fische seit Ende 2007 die Armalite MkII Top Gun 12ft./3,5lbs. aufgebaut von Janssen Sport/Belgien mit der Ultegra 14000 XT. Die Armalite MkII CPT ist keine Weitwurfrute, sondern hat eher eine "Playing-Aktion". Es gibt die MkII aber in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen mit untersch. Aktionen. Welches Modell der MkII hast du denn im Visier?
Zur Rolle: Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Rolle und sowohl Bremse, als auch Schnurverlegung sind sehr gut. Welche Ultegra soll es denn werden?


----------



## esox82 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Danke, Punkarpfen!Hab ganz vergessen zu schreiben, welche Modelle ich möchte, sorry
Bei Kl-Angelsport möchte ich mir die 13" 3lbs holen.Für Würfe zwischen 100 und 130m müsste die doch taugen,oder?
Als Rolle die XTA
mfg Andy


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hey leutz,

hab auch mal wieder ne kleine Frage!!

Hat einer von euch schon einmal Erfahrungen mit Baitdroppern oder dem Wurfkorb sammeln können???
Wollte dies dieses Jahr beides mal ausprobieren!

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## punkarpfen (16. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Zur XTA: Technisch sicherlich eine gute Rolle. Zu dem Baitrunnersystem kann ich allerdings nix sagen. Mein Fall ist das nicht.
Zur Armalite: Ich befürchte die Rute ist nicht das, was du suchst. Zum Long Range fischen hat Century weitaus bessere Ruten im Programm. Wenn du richtig weit raus musst, dann schau dir mal die FMJ an.


----------



## Thecatfisch (16. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



esox82 schrieb:


> Ich kenne das von dir gekaufte Futter leider nicht! Wie weit willst du denn füttern? Und womit? Mit Kelle/Schleuder oder am Futterkorb/Blei? Eigentlich müsste es klappen, das musst du selber testen, wieviel Wasser usw du dazu mischen musst.
> MfG Andy



Ich will mit der Hand Fütter.
Eigentlich hätte ich eher schreiben sollen das ich keinen riesigen Futterteppich haben will.Der Futterplatz ist an der ersten Kante,in ca 2-3 m und  ist so hm.. muss ich schätzen 5m weg.Das hört sich jetzt vlt sehr nah an aber um mit dem leichten mais bis dort hinzukommen muss man schon kräftig werfen,zumindestens so Kräftig das man eine sehr hohe streuwirkung hat ...leider.(kann mich mit der Entfehrnung des Platzes auch irren.aber so um den dreh rum kommts schon hin.)

Ich will einfach erstmal eine zusätzliche Lockwirkung mit dem Futter erzihlen und ich will das das Futter halt nah am Köder liegt damit die Fische schneller zum Köder finden.(der Köder ist dazu noch,,Aufgepoppt'' und schwebt dann in 3-4 cm höhe überm Grund:g


----------



## j4ni (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



Bomber-Pilot1989 schrieb:


> Hey leutz,
> 
> hab auch mal wieder ne kleine Frage!!
> 
> ...



Moin,
meinst du mit Baitdropper Futterraketen oder die kleinen äh "Metalkästen mit Löchern", so wie beispielsweise Middy die im Program hat (Ich denke alle anderen auch...)? 
Zum Thema Futterrakete findet sich ja genug hier, aber um es abzukürzen: gut!
Was diese Kästen angeht, kenne ich nicht, denke ich dass Sie genauso ihre Vor und Nachteil haben wie "normale" Futterkörbe auch, oder? Also wenn ich das richtig habe öffnen sich die Körbe unter Wasser und geben eine gewisse Futtermenge frei.

TL,

jan


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hy,

ne meinte Baitdropper die sich erst am Boden öffnen aus Metall, kein Baitrockets.
Hat auch schon mal jemand Erfahrungen mit Wurfkörben gemacht????


mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Nikita (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Zur XTA: Technisch sicherlich eine gute Rolle. Zu dem Baitrunnersystem kann ich allerdings nix sagen. Mein Fall ist das nicht.
> Zur Armalite: Ich befürchte die Rute ist nicht das, was du suchst. Zum Long Range fischen hat Century weitaus bessere Ruten im Programm. Wenn du richtig weit raus musst, dann schau dir mal die FMJ an.



die FMJ wäre sicherlich perfekt...mit der soll man ja weit über die 150m kommen aber ich befürchte sie wird einen Hauch zu teuer sein...


----------



## Nikita (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

hab da auch mal gleich ne Frage:

hab mir die Skyliner Futterraketen gekauft und bin mir nicht genau im Klaren wie man die befestigt...ich hab mal ein Foto vom Skyliner gmacht;
mit welchem Knoten wird die Rakete an die Schnur gebunden?


----------



## j4ni (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Dachte ich mir schon fast, über die Dinger habe ich im Zusammenhang mit Aalangeln glaube ich mal was gelesen...
Ich denke, dass der Korb nur in sehr bestimmten Situationen (so bestimmt, dass mir so keine Einfällt, zumindest beim Karpfenangeln) dem Futterkorb, Methodfeder oder PVA-Säcken etc überlegen ist. Ausser dem Preis gegenüber Meterweise PVA fällt mir kein wirklicher Vorteil ein, doch! eventuell wenn du die Montage sehr tief präsentieren willst (10+) und dir im Sommer das PVA nicht bis zum Grund hält und du auch sehr präziese füttern willst.
Meine Rakete hab ich glaube ich mit nem Grinnerknoten befestigt, bin mir da aber nicht so sicher ob der Knoten auch so heißt. Auf jeden Fall ein Knoten von dem du weißt, dass er ne Menge aushält...irgendwie logisch äh...


----------



## punkarpfen (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Auf die 20 Euro kommt es bei den Beträgen auch nicht mehr an. Ob man damit 150m wirft, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich denke das kommt auf den Werfenden an.
Ich würde die Rakete ganz normal mit einem Grinner, Palomar, Blutknoten oder was du sonst bindest anknoten. Du kannst natürlich erst einen Wirbel mit Karabiner vorschalten.


----------



## Nikita (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

mit pva will ich nicht anfüttern...ist viel zu aufwändig und pva ist net billig
in den Futterkorb bekommt man auch nur bedingt viel hinein- erübrigt sich auch...also kommt eigentlich nur eine Futterrakete in Frage wenn man zielgenau anfüttern möchte...

@punkfarpfen: ja mit Karabiner werd ichs versuchen...würdest du ein Vorfach verwenden?


----------



## j4ni (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Äh, ich meinte auch nicht dich und deine Rakete... !!!


----------



## esox82 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Zur XTA: Technisch sicherlich eine gute Rolle. Zu dem Baitrunnersystem kann ich allerdings nix sagen. Mein Fall ist das nicht.
> Zur Armalite: Ich befürchte die Rute ist nicht das, was du suchst. Zum Long Range fischen hat Century weitaus bessere Ruten im Programm. Wenn du richtig weit raus musst, dann schau dir mal die FMJ an.


 
Dank dir!
Glaubst du also,dass man mit der MKII nicht so weit raus kommen würde?
An der FMJ gefällt mir die 5+1 Beringung nicht.Gibt es da keine die zwischen der MKII und der FMJ liegt?
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Ich will mit der Hand Fütter.
> Eigentlich hätte ich eher schreiben sollen das ich keinen riesigen Futterteppich haben will.Der Futterplatz ist an der ersten Kante,in ca 2-3 m und ist so hm.. muss ich schätzen 5m weg.Das hört sich jetzt vlt sehr nah an aber um mit dem leichten mais bis dort hinzukommen muss man schon kräftig werfen,zumindestens so Kräftig das man eine sehr hohe streuwirkung hat ...leider.(kann mich mit der Entfehrnung des Platzes auch irren.aber so um den dreh rum kommts schon hin.)
> 
> Ich will einfach erstmal eine zusätzliche Lockwirkung mit dem Futter erzihlen und ich will das das Futter halt nah am Köder liegt damit die Fische schneller zum Köder finden.(der Köder ist dazu noch,,Aufgepoppt'' und schwebt dann in 3-4 cm höhe überm Grund:g


 

Wenn das Futter feucht genug ist und lange ziehen konnte,dann klappt das schon.Du kannst das Futter ja auch mit einer Schauffel verteilen.


----------



## punkarpfen (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Es gibt einige Modelle, die dazwischen liegen (z.B. die FBS oder die NG). 
@ Nikita: Ob du eine Schlagschnur brauchst, hängt von der Hauptschnur ab.


----------



## Calimero (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



esox82 schrieb:


> Dank dir!
> Glaubst du also,dass man mit der MKII nicht so weit raus kommen würde?
> An der FMJ gefällt mir die 5+1 Beringung nicht.Gibt es da keine die zwischen der MKII und der FMJ liegt?
> mfg Andy


 
Schon mal an die Century *N*ew*G*eneration gedacht?

Bzgl. 5+1 Beringung: ...am besten von Hand aufbauen lassen (macht preislich auch nicht mehr den riesen Unterschied)!
http://www.ng-carp.com/web/main.php?siteid=rutenbau&lan=


----------



## Nikita (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Es gibt einige Modelle, die dazwischen liegen (z.B. die FBS oder die NG).
> @ Nikita: Ob du eine Schlagschnur brauchst, hängt von der Hauptschnur ab.



hab ne 32er Hauptschnur


----------



## Thecatfisch (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Wenn du jetzt nicht gerade mit aller Gewallt den voll gefüllten bait rocket rausknallst,müsste das locker gehen.Sonst einfach ne 45er mono vorschalten..als Shock leader.


----------



## esox82 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

@punkarpfen und calimero:
Vielen Dank! Der Link ist genau das,was ich gesucht habe,jetzt kann ich mir meine rute so aufbauen,wie ich sie haben will!
Dank euch!


----------



## CarpMetty (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Moin!!!
Hab zum ersten mal Tigernüsse gekocht, nur da bildet sich kein Schleim! hatte das vorher mit ner Handvoll ausprobiert, und da hatte das funktioniert! Hab die Nüsse 24std. einweichen lassen, dann ne halbe std gekocht! Was war falsch??? Kann ich die Nüsse denn so morgen noch benutzen???
Schon mal Danke im voraus!!!


----------



## esox82 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hmm,vielleicht zuviel Wasser oder nicht genug Zucker...Wenn sie aber augequollen sind,kannst du sie aber trotzdem benutzen


----------



## CarpMetty (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Nicht genug Zucker??? In den Nüssen drin oder was?? Ich muß doch nicht noch Zucker dazu geben, oder? Hatte gerade soviel Wasser, das die bedeckt sind!


----------



## esox82 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Beim Kochen und danach kannst du ruhig noch Zucker dazu geben.


----------



## tarpoon (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

abwarten nicht vergessen )


----------



## CarpMetty (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Wie lange dauert das denn??? Hab gelesen, 12-24 std. Ist jetzt schon über 24std. her!!!!


----------



## punkarpfen (19. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Einfach abwarten, die werden schon noch schleimig.


----------



## CarpMetty (19. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Moin!!!
Mit abwarten ist nicht mehr, hab nu auch endlich Wochenende:vik:, und gleich geht es los!!! Hoffentlich sind die Carps nicht beleidigt, das der Schleim fehlt!
Trotzdem Danke für eure Antworten!!!


----------



## Thecatfisch (19. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Werden sie schon nicht .... hoffe gleich bei mir auch nciht...aber ich brauch den schleim net


----------



## Angelgage (19. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Habe auch schon sowas gehabt also kein schleim und die waren gut und die Carps haben auch gefressen .


----------



## Thecatfisch (19. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Jo, in meinen Augen 
ist der Schleim ein Guter Zusatz weil er aus Zucker besteht,,aber es geht auch ohne


----------



## boilie24 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hier
findest du 2 Montagen(Boilietackel)


----------



## sundangler (19. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man den leichten Mais so ca 15-20 meter rausbringt beim Anfüttern??


----------



## fantazia (19. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



sundangler schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee wie man den leichten Mais so ca 15-20 meter rausbringt beim Anfüttern??


Schleuder,einfrieren und Futterballen oder grössere Stücke füttern,Futterrakete,Futterboot,Boot,rausschwimmen,Pva Beutel etc. |supergri


----------



## sundangler (19. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Das mit dem einfrieren ist eine gute Idee. Danke.


----------



## Thecatfisch (21. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hey,
Könnt ihr mit einen guten Karpfensack empfehlen,der Hochwertig ist und dem Fisch die Zeit der Hälterung so angenehm wie möglich gestaltet.
Zum Peis:Eigentlich egal,soll hochwertig sein.Vlt jetzt nicht einen der vergoldet ist ..aber schon einen der was taugt und meine Kreterien erfüllt.

Habt ja vlt schon verschiedene Hälterungssäcke benutzt,und könnt mir Erfahrungen nennen.


----------



## Calimero (21. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c..._id=2371&PHPSESSID=su0tn2chmghcag30ftf5g0lgl4

Ich würd aber trotzdem versuchen möglichst aufs einsacken zu verzichten....


----------



## CarpMetty (21. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Moin!!!
Ich würde ganz drauf verzichten!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## punkarpfen (21. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Sehe ich genauso!


----------



## Thecatfisch (21. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Ja ich würde es auch lieber vermeiden,aber auf ein schönes Foto im Hellen will ich nun auch nicht verzichten.
Wenns geht lass ich es und setz den Karpfen sofort zurück.Aber wenn mir mal ein kapitaler Karpfen im stock dunklen inen Kescher geht,will ich auch ein schönes  Foto davon.

Klar kann man auch in der Nacht schöne Fotos machen.Aber wenns mal so kommt das zb um 2 uhr nachts ein Karpfen beißt,ich alleine am Wasser bin,und ein schönes Foto haben will,möchte ich auch das es dem Karpfen so gut wie möglich ergeht.Für weitere Karpfensäcke am besten mit Link würde ich mich freuen 

(Der Sack soll eine gute Qualität haben,damit der Karpfen seine Schleimhaut nicht verletzt.)


----------



## CarpMetty (21. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Moin!!!
Kann ich wohl verstehen, aber ich finde, daß das "überflüssiger" Stress für den Fisch ist, den ich ihn auf jeden Fall ersparen will! Da ist es mir wichtiger so schonend wie nur eben möglich mit der Kreatur umgegangen zu sein, als ein schönes Foto zu haben!


----------



## tarpoon (21. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

ich achte beim "sackkauf" vor allem darauf das dieser auch als wiegesack benutzt  werden kann. das spart zeit und dem fisch ein zusätzliches umpacken. der xl-sack von ehmanns macht einen guten eindruck, auch der preis ist noch im ramen...


----------



## Blink* (21. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Moin!!!
> Ich würde ganz drauf verzichten!!!!!!!!!!




das unterschreibe ich so.

Ich finde das hältern in Karpfensäcken auch unter aller sau. Hat meiner Meinung nichts mit waidgerechten Umgang zu tun. Deshalb gibts von mir auch keine Pluspunkte, weil du den hochwertigsten und schonendsten Sack suchst. 

Lass es doch einfach bleiben, du bist 14Jahre du wirst noch unzählige Karpfen in deinem Leben fangen, da muss doch nicht jeder 12pfund oder "26"pfd (  ) abgelichtet werden.

Außerdem sind Nachts auch gut Fotos machbar, kauf dir lieber ein Stativ für 10€ statt einen Sack.

Gruß,


----------



## punkarpfen (22. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Auch Nachts kann man schöne Fotos machen. Das Wohl des Fisches steht aber ganz klar ÜBER dem Foto. In manchen Situationen sollte man sogar auf das Foto verzichten und sich mit dem Kopffoto begnügen. Weiterhin ist eine Fotosession mit einem gesackten Karpfen kein Vergnügen, weil er wieder zu kräften gekommen ist und nicht so posiert, wie du es möchtest. 
Ganz nebenbei wird beim Sacken oft einiges verkehrt gemacht.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hey leutz,

um ma von der Fragestellung ob Sack oder net abzulenken auch um weiteren Streit zu vermeiden, hab Ich noch ein kleine Frage in eigener Sache.

Ich suche ein Futterrezept welches sich noch gut mit einer Methodfeeder werfen lässt?
Habt ihr irgendwelche Erfahrungen ; Vorschläger?

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Petri (22. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

irgendwie war da mal was mit catch and release

und nicht: catch , stundenlang einsacken und release...

das Du nen schönen fisch gefangen hast weißt Du doch selber. man muß doch nicht unbedingt ein foto zum angeben haben..
sonst geh eben nur tagsüber angeln, wenn das fotografieren bei tageslicht so wichtig ist.




Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Thecatfisch (22. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Passt schon 

Nur tut mir einen gefallen und hört mit dem 26pfund Spiegelkarpfen-gelabber rum.

Ich denke mal das darüber schon genug Disskutiert wurde,in einem Tread der nur für Fotos und Glückwünsche dar ist.Ich glaube das reicht langsam.

Der Karpfen war um die 10kg,also hört auf den auf 5-6kg zu schätzen,ich gebe zu dass,das Foto den karpfen kleiner wirken lässt,nichts desto trotz hat der seine 10kg auf den Rippen/Gräten.

Ich habe auch schon im Karpfenfänge-Tread gesagt das ich wenn mein Vater mir seine Kamera mal vorbeibringt,die einen Anschluss für Pc hat,werde ich ein anderes Foto reinstellen.Auf diesem sollte man dann den Karpfen besser im Profil zu mir sehen.
Die Angler die den Karpfen richtig gesehen haben(darunter ein Browning Team angler der denke ich mal gut abschätzen kann wieviel so ein Fisch wiegt.)werden bestätigen können in welcher Gewichtsklasse sich dieser Spiegler befindet nemlich im 10 kg Bereich.

Ich hoffe das Thema so abschließen zu können.Wobei ich noch zur waage sagen muss!!!
Die ist sehr ungenau!!! die weicht nach einem Test um 2kg ab!!
Trotzdem bleiben dann noch 11kg Lebendgewicht UND KEINE 5-6KG!!!


----------



## punkarpfen (22. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Nur als Tipp für die Zukunft: Falls du dich nicht auf deine Waage/Maßband verlassen kannst, dann lass einfach die Gewichts-/Längenangaben weg.


----------



## tarpoon (22. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

zum "the method"- rezept:

ich hab zwei, ne süße und ne stinkige variante...

die süße: 

eine tüte eifutter 600g (von fressnapf, ist wirklich geil. das beste was ich bis jetzt hatte )
2 hände in melasse gekochten partikelmix 
2 hände ganze, halbierte und zerkrümelte boilies
2 hände haferflocken
das ganze mit dem kochwasser der partikel anfeuchten

der stinkermix:

eine tüte grundfutter auf fischmehlbasis z.b. halibut-groundbait von dynamite-baits
2 hände partikelmix ( im knoblauchsud gekocht)
2 hände boilies/boiliebruch
1 hand pellets
2 hände haferflocken (zur bindung)
1 dose tunfisch/ölsardinen

das ganze besser erst am wasser zusammen mixen )

gruß heiko


----------



## fantazia (22. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Passt schon
> 
> Nur tut mir einen gefallen und hört mit dem 26pfund Spiegelkarpfen-gelabber rum.
> 
> ...


Der hatte niemals 10kg aber egal|supergri.


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (22. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

hab da mal ne kleine frage .... 

weiß einer wo ich in köln ( rhein) gut auf barsch ( bzw. nach der schonzeit wieder auf hecht und vor allem zander fischen kann ???)


----------



## Blink* (22. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

lasst ihn doch - er ist erst 14 und muss sich noch profilieren :g


----------



## tarpoon (22. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



fantazia schrieb:


> Der hatte niemals 10kg aber egal|supergri.



jedes jahr das gleiche #q


----------



## fantazia (22. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



tarpoon schrieb:


> jedes jahr das gleiche #q


Jo jedes Jahr das gleiche mit den Lügenbaronen|supergri.Wer es nötig hat bei Gewichtsangaben zu lügen braucht sich nicht wundern wenn es zu Diskussionen kommt.Und zum Glück sind hier im Forum nicht alles Ja sager.Das der Karpfen keine 10 oder sogar 13Kg hat sollte eigentlich jeder mit bisschen Erfahrung sehen.Und wieso sollte man sone offensichtlichen Lügen (falschen Angaben) so stehen lassen;+.


----------



## tarpoon (22. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

ohne ihn in schutz zu nehmen, da auch ich die kiloangabe für sagen wir mal vorsichtig "sehr gewagt" emfand sollte man mit solchen äußerungen sehr vorsichtig umgehen.
wir waren alle nicht dabei und haben eine doch recht subjektive (beruhend auf nur einem foto) beurteilungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## CarpMetty (22. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



tarpoon schrieb:


> ohne ihn in schutz zu nehmen, da auch ich die kiloangabe für sagen wir mal vorsichtig "sehr gewagt" emfand sollte man mit solchen äußerungen sehr vorsichtig umgehen.
> wir waren alle nicht dabei und haben eine doch recht subjektive (beruhend auf nur einem foto) beurteilungsmöglichkeit.



Sehe ich auch so! Und außerdem ist er ja noch sehr jung, und da macht man mal was unüberlegtes! Man sollte auch nicht jetzt so auf ihn rumhacken! Schwamm drüber und weiter gehts!!!


----------



## CarpMetty (22. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Moin!!!
Kennt jemand das MAD D-Fender Futterboot? Ist das wohl was? Ist mit 400€ ja relativ günstig!!!


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hy CarpMetty,

mal vorsichtig gesagt ich hab das Ding schon mal im realen Einsatz gesehen und vorsichtig gesagt verhält sich das Futterboot wie die Titanik. Selbst mit voller Futterbeladung liegt es doch recht instabil im Wasser. Hatte auch mal die Idee es mir mit Freunden evtl. zu kaufen aber als Ich das gesehen habe wahr mein Gedanke Finger weg davon, wenn  Ich  Titanik 
spielen geh ich zu den Modellbauern.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## CarpMetty (23. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

OK, Danke für die Antwort!!!
Das sieht ja eigentlich ganz gut aus, und die Beschreibung im Gerlinger ließt sich auch ganz gut, aber hab mir schon gedacht, das bei den Preis irgendwo ein Haken ist!!!
Kann mir denn jemand ein Boot mit gutem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis empfehlen???


----------



## Thecatfisch (23. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so! Und außerdem ist er ja noch sehr jung, und da macht man mal was unüberlegtes! Man sollte auch nicht jetzt so auf ihn rumhacken! Schwamm drüber und weiter gehts!!!



Ich werde erst dann wida darüber schreiben wenn mein vater mir die Bilder vom Karpfen im Profil zu mir gegeben hat,vorher werde ich gar ncihts mehr sagen(also zu ,,DEM'' karpfen).

Zu dem Typ der gesagt hat das ich mich noch Profilieren muss:

Ich muss mich vor gar keinem Beweisen,ich alleine weis wie schwer der karpfen war,und das ist das einzige was mich interessiert.

Zum letzen mal:Wenn ich die Fotos habe zeige ich euch den karpfen,dann werdet ihr euch schon noch die Aussage,,Der hat niemals 10kg der wiegt nur 5kg''! bestimmt noch einmal überlegen|krach:!

Ich habe schon min.4mal zugegeben das der Karpfen auf dem Bild schlecht Prässentiert wurde,aber ich habe genug Fotos gemacht damit man seine wahre größe siht.

So erstmal vorzeitiges abbrechen der Disskusion#d


----------



## Nikita (23. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

also ich glaub dir ;


----------



## j4ni (23. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Moin, ist doch letztlich völlig Wumpe wie schwer oder eben nicht der Fisch war. Ich denke es war ein schönes Erlebniss und auch ein schöner Fisch. Letztilch belügt man sich doch eh nur selbst, ich fische doch letztlich für mich und nicht für irgendwelche Zahlen oder Photos. Klar will ich auch den BigOne mal landen, aber dann doch wegen dem Fangen, wegen Drill, für die vielen Stunden die man investiert hat, für das Gefühl was alles vergessen macht, wenn er endlich im Kescher ist, als wiedergutmachung für 'ich kann heut nicht, ich muss noch Füttern' und für noch viel mehr, aber bestimmt nicht um dann im Internet einen auf Dicke Hose zu machen...Na ja muss ja auch jeder selber wissen...
Was ganz anderes, Tarpoon, du hast ja Thunfisch im M-Mix...wie ist das füttert sonst noch wer mit Thunfisch? Wie sind da eure Ergebnisse so? Ich hadere schon die ganze Zeit ob ich einfach mal ins Fütterfutter (Mais, Hanf und ein paar Tigers, Boiliebruch + Boilies) ne ordentliche Lage Thuna dazu geben. Bis jetzt konnte ich mich aber noch nicht durch ringen, also der Kopf sagt ja logisch klappt das aber irgendwie konnte sich der Kopf noch nicht so ganz durchsetzen. Ich hab in Wales mit Leuten gesprochen, die das in den Fisheries zum Partikelmix mit 30% und mehr gegeben haben und auch gut gefangen, trotzdem bin ich irgendwie immer noch skeptisch...also eure Meinungen: Was tun mit Thun?


----------



## CarpMetty (23. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Moin!!!
Wer kennt das Carponizer Futterboot? Ist der Preis von 750€ gerechtfertigt?

PS.: Um noch mal auf mein Tigernussschleim zurück zu kommen, da bildet sich jetzt Schleim, aber es richt etwas säuerlich, muß das so?


----------



## tarpoon (23. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

ich hab mir das von den korda jungs abgeschaut. ist natürlich in erster linie ne gewissensfrage da der thunfisch in seinen beständen mitlerweile nun ja doch schon stark bedroht ist. funktionieren tut es allerdings wirklich gut...


----------



## Blink* (23. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Zu dem Typ der gesagt hat das ich mich noch Profilieren muss:
> 
> Ich muss mich vor gar keinem Beweisen,ich alleine weis wie schwer der karpfen war,und das ist das einzige was mich interessiert.




Soo, mit "dem Typ" scheinst du wohl mich zu meinen |rolleyes.

Aber ich bleibe trotzdem bei der Aussage, ein anderen Grund, beim Gewicht zu schummeln gibts doch nicht |kopfkrat


Aber wie dem auch sei. Du weisst wie schwer er war und gut ist #h


----------



## esox82 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Moin!!!
> Wer kennt das Carponizer Futterboot? Ist der Preis von 750€ gerechtfertigt?
> 
> PS.: Um noch mal auf mein Tigernussschleim zurück zu kommen, da bildet sich jetzt Schleim, aber es richt etwas säuerlich, muß das so?


 

Zum Boot kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, aber das mit dem Geruch ist richtig so!#6
Beim Füttern kannst du den Schleim ruhig mit verwerten!


----------



## jäger83l (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

hi leute. hab mal ne frage. ich will an einem drei meter breiten und ca. nen meter tiefen graben auf karpfen gehen. Bin schon die woche am anfüttern und wollt mal wissen ob ich jetzt schon mit erfolg rechnen kann?


----------



## Jens0883 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Natürlich kannst du das. Versuchen ist wohl das Beste.


----------



## Thecatfisch (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



Blink* schrieb:


> Aber wie dem auch sei. Du weisst wie schwer er war und gut ist #h



Das ist doch die Richtige Einstellung#h



		Moin!!!
Wer kennt das Carponizer Futterboot? Ist der Preis von 750€ gerechtfertigt?

=>Ich meine mich zu erinnern das es das bei uns für 400Euro gibt wenn due dieses meinst:


----------



## CarpMetty (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Jo, genau das meine ich!!! Auf der Internetseite von den kostet das 750€, bist du dir sicher, 400€??? Wo gibt es das denn so günstig? Weißt du zufällig auch ob das Boot auch was taugt?


----------



## Thecatfisch (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Also erfahrungen habe ich noch nciht damit gemacht,aber das boot gibts im inet(normaler shop net ebay)für 650euro,aber bei uns kostet das 369.99euro.Auch viel Geld aber das Boot sind ganz robust und hochwertig aus.Näheres kann ich dir dazu leider nciht sagen.


----------



## Thecatfisch (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

*Details        *
Das Boot kann bis zu 4 KG Futter in über 600 Meter Entfernung        transportieren, bei Tests kamen wir auf Reichweiten von bis zu 1200 meter.        Beide Futterluken sind getrennt steuerbar. Das Öffnen der Luken wird durch        ein Blinken einer LED auf der entsprechenden Seite bestätigt. Des Weiteren        haben Sie die Möglichkeit, die Rigs in die Releasekopplungen einzuhängen        und diese dann einzelnd per Fernbedienung ins Wasser freizugeben. Die        Schiffsschrauben sind vollständig im Gehäuse eingelassen und durch        Edelstahlgitter geschützt. Der Krautschutz ist abnehmbar, wodurch das Boot        fast doppelt so schnell fährt. Durch den Einsatz von Mikroprozessortechnik        war es auch nicht nötig ein Ruder oder sonstige Teile zu verbauen, die        sich im Wasser verfangen können. Sie können ohne Probleme über Kraut,        Seerosen oder über die eigene Schnur fahren. 
*Technik        *
Ein weiterer Meilenstein in der Entwicklung des Baitboats ist die        patentierte Technik des Carponizers. Fast alle zurzeit auf dem Markt        erhältlichen Baitboote betreiben die Futterluke(n) und (wenn verfügbar)        die Release Kupplungen mechanisch. Wo Mechanik eingesetzt wird, entstehen        nach einiger Zeit fast immer Fehler, zB. durch abgebrochene Teile, Sand        oder Verschleiss. Der Carponizer setzt hier mit dem neu entwickelten        Magnetsystem neue Maßstäbe. Die beiden Futterluken werden durch jeweils 2        starke Magnete geschlossen gehalten. Bei der Öffnung durch die        Fernbedienung wird für kurze Zeit die Magnetkraft ausgesetzt und die        entsprechende Luke öffnet sich. Nach dem gleichen Prinzip funktionieren        auch die Releasekupplungen zum Freilassen der Rigs. 
*GPS- und        Echolotvorbereitung *
Im mittleren Schwimmkörper befindet sich eine        Vorbereitung für unsere speziell angepassten Funkecholote Hummingbird        Smartcast RF15e. Sie können das Echolot einfach selber nachrüsten oder Sie        bestellen es über unsere Homepage mit und wir bauen es für Sie kostenlos        ein.  Durch die modulare Bauweise ist das Carponizer Baitboat auch        bereits für das gegen mitte des Jahres erscheinende GPS-Modul vorbereitet,        dass Sie bei Interesse nachbestellen können und einfach nur einsetzen        brauchen. Mit dem GPS Modul haben Sie dann die Möglichkeit, Spots auf dem        See zu speichern und diese dann per Autopilot ansteuern zu        lassen.
*Lichtanlage        *
Die komplette Lichtanlage steht Ihnen bereits in der Grundversion        zur Verfügung, Sie müssen diese nicht wie bei anderen Modellen als Extra        zukaufen. Neben den oben erwähnten LEDs an der Seite, die das Öffnen der        Futterluken und das Freilassen der Rigs bestätigen, hat das Boot jeweils 2        große weiße Front- LEDs und 2 blaue Rück LEDs. Die komplette Lichtanlage        kann über die Fernbedienung an- und ausgeschaltet werden. Im Heck ist eine        4-stufige, gut sichtbare Akkustandanzeige angebracht. Sollte nur noch das        letzte (rote) LED leuchten, sollte der Akku geladen werden. Die        Akkustandanzeige wird ebenfalls mit der Lichtanlage über die Fernbedienung        an- und ausgeschaltet. Alle LEDs sind superhell und auch noch auf größten        Entfernungen zu erkennen. 
*Fernbedienung        *
Die 6 Kanal Fernbedienung bietet folgende Funktionen: 
 Vorwärts, Rückwärts, Links und Rechts          
 linke Futterluke öffnen 
 rechte Futterluke öffnen 
 linkes Rig freigeben 
 rechtes Rig freigeben 
 Boot LEDs an- bzw. ausschalten          
Die Fernbedienung wird mit 8AA Batterien        betrieben. 8 aufladbare AA Akkus sind im Lieferumfang enthalten.        

*Abmessungen        *
Die Abmessungen des Bootes betragen: L=650mm B=480mm H=200mm        
*Fail-Free        System*
Sollte das Boot ausserhalb der Reichweite der Fernbedienung        kommen, springt das Fail-Free System ein. Das Boot fährt nun nicht einfach        weiter gerade aus wie bei anderen Booten, sondern es dreht ab, bis es        wieder durch die Fernbedienung steuerbar ist. 
*Wasserlage        *
Durch die einmalige Trimaran Form (3 Schwimmkörper) verfügt das        Carponizer Baitboot über die bestmögliche Wasserlage und Stabilität. Da        das Boot relativ breit und nicht sehr hoch ist, hat es einen optimal        austarierten Schwerpunkt. Der 12V 10AH Akku befindet sich mittig in der        mittleren Schwimmkammer, dadurch wird dem Boot noch einmal extra        Stabilität verliehen. 
*Laden der        Akkus *
Das Baitboat ist für das laden mit hilfe von Solarpanels        vorbereitet (siehe Zubehör). Sie müssen nicht den Akku zum Laden aus dem        Boot holen, sondern können das Solarpanel direkt an eine Verbindung am        Bootsgehäuse stecken. Das Laden der mitgelieferten Akkus der Fernbedienung        ist ähnlich einfach: Sie stecken einfach den Ladestecker oder das        Solarpanel in die Fernbedienung. Sie brauchen also kein extra        Batterieladegerät. 
*Lieferumfang        *
Im Lieferumfang ist alles, was für den Betrieb des Bootes        notwendig ist: 
 Carponizer Baitboat 
 12V 10AH Akku 
 Rucksack für Boot
 Remotebag für Fernbedienung und Echolot          etc.
 6 Kanal Fernbedienung 
 8 AA aufladbare Akkus für die          Fernbedienung 
 220V Netzteil zum Laden des 12V Akkus          
 Aufladegerät für die Fernbedienungsakkus          
*Gewährleistung* 
Da wir von der Qualität des Carponizers        überzeugt sind, geben wir eine 36-monatige Garantie auf das Boot. Sollten        sich doch einmal Fehler zeigen, schicken wir Ihnen kostenlos das        entsprechende Ersatzteil zu, oder reparieren das Carponizer        schnellstmöglich - ohne wenn und aber!

Mann jetzt habe ich in 2mins so viel geschrieben jetzt habe ich mir ne Pause verdient


----------



## CarpMetty (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Also erfahrungen habe ich noch nciht damit gemacht,aber das boot gibts im inet(normaler shop net ebay)für 650euro,aber bei uns kostet das 369.99euro.Auch viel Geld aber das Boot sind ganz robust und hochwertig aus.Näheres kann ich dir dazu leider nciht sagen.



Erstmal Danke für deine Mühe!!!
Was heißt den "bei uns"? Bei deinen Händler um der Ecke? Kann man das da auch irgendwie bestellen?


----------



## Thecatfisch (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

bestellen geht vlt,weis ich auch nciht so genau also einmal gibtet das bei Angelzentrum Krefeld bzw ich habe es da gesehen und er müsste das eigentlich immer noch haben,bei dem Preis ist das heiß begerht.


----------



## Thecatfisch (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Könnte es den Möglich sein das es eine Frühere version des Carponizer baitbotes gegeben hat die genau so aussiht aber nciht den ganzen schnick schnack hat??Kann das sein? wenn nciht ist es das.


----------



## CarpMetty (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Ich hab irgendwo genauso etwas mal gelesen, das es ein frühere Version gab, die soll dann auch ein paar Macken haben (Nicht ganz dicht, Platine durchgebrannt usw) Die neueren sollen dann besser sein!
 Die alten will ich dann nicht haben, da bezahl ich lieber ein bißchen mehr und hab was vernünftiges!


----------



## j4ni (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Mann jetzt habe ich in 2mins so viel geschrieben jetzt habe ich mir ne Pause verdient


Oder 2 Sekunden von http://www.carp-tackle.de/product_info.php/info/p224_Carponizer-Bait-Boat.html kopiert...


----------



## punkarpfen (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

@ Jäger: Fütter doch einfach und dann siehst du, ob das Futter angenommen wurde.


----------



## jäger83l (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

alles klar werd dann morgen sehen ob es was gebracht hat. Und wenn nicht fütter ich ne andere stelle.


----------



## jäger83l (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

@punkarpfen: wenn ich sehen könnte ob das futter genommen wird hätt ich nicht solche bedenken. der graben iss nen bischen trübe


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Weiß einer evtl. ob an der Wuppermündung ( in den rhein in Leverkusen) ein Angelverbot herscht ?? habe sowas aufgeschnappt ... hatte mir das allerdings als angelstelle fürs wochenende ausgeguckt ... bei google earth sehen auch die buhnen da in der gegend voll geil aus !! ( viele sandbänke und so !!)


----------



## j4ni (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hi pike/perch/Zander,
du merkst schon, dass es hier im Karpfenangelbereich des ABs eher um na ja Karpfen und Karpfenartige Fische und deren Fang geht, von daher wirst du wahrscheinich mehr Antorten bekommen wenn du dich direkt im Raubfischbereich nach den Buhnen erkundigst, da findest du dann sicher auch einige Tipps zu deiner früheren Frage wo man in Köln am besten Barsche fängt 
Von einem Angelverbot an der Wuppermündung weiß ich nichts, ist auch so überhaupt nicht meine Region, daher denke ich, dass du auch im Regionalforum einige aussagekräftigere Antworten bekommen würdest als hier.


----------



## Schreck2 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hi Leute,
ich habe eine technische Frage die sich vielleicht/hoffentlich auch schon mal einer von euch gestellt hat. Ich hab bei nem "Schnäppchen" zugeschlagen und dummerweise eine Kleinigkeit übersehen. Es handelt sich um den P1000 von Perca (Bissanzeiger). Unglücklicherweise habe ich erst zuhause gemerkt, dass ich mir nur den Aufsatz (bin mir nicht sicher, wie das kleine Ding heißt, das die Töne ausstößt) gekauft, nicht aber den Stab dazu. Hab ehrlich gesagt alles soweit parat an Angelsachen und müsste eigentlich keine Bestellung mehr aufgeben und hab echt keine Lust auf Versandkosten u.s.w. für so nen lächerlichen Stab. Notfalls gehts zum Angelladen, und mal sehn, was der so hat, dachte aber, dass ich/ihr mir mit ner Improvisation helfen könntet.
Wer nichts weiß schreibt nichts auf, allen anderen bin ich im Voraus schon mal dankbar.
MfG


----------



## Kaljan (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

es handelt sich bei eig. allen angelsachen um ein englisches gewinde!, d.h das gewinde ist breite und anders geschnitt als "unsere" normalen gewinde.
Also könntest du dir nur eins kaufen oder du kennst jmd. der dir so ein gewinde schneiden kann. 
Ansonsten kannst du auch, falls vorhanden, von einem kaputten teil (rod pod o.ä) so einen halter nehmen und unten einfach ein stab ranschrauben ! 
Aber es ist einfach und nicht soo teuer ein stab zu kaufen! 

mfG Kaljan #h


----------



## Schreck2 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Ich hab mir schon gedacht, dass es darauf hinausläuft.
Vielleicht fällt ja noch jemandem was ein...
Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.
MfG


----------



## Thecatfisch (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwo genauso etwas mal gelesen, das es ein frühere Version gab, die soll dann auch ein paar Macken haben (Nicht ganz dicht, Platine durchgebrannt usw) Die neueren sollen dann besser sein!
> Die alten will ich dann nicht haben, da bezahl ich lieber ein bißchen mehr und hab was vernünftiges!



Das war jetzt nur eine Nebenfrage meinerseitz,ob es eine Vorversion von dem Baitboot gab,beziht sich nicht auf das 400Euro teil|wavey:

Dar ich am Samstag mal wida zum angeln fahre,gehe ich morgen zu meinem Dealer(Angelzentrum Krefeld |supergri) und kaufe mir da en paar Dinge,ich werde dann nch nach dem carponizer
Baitboot schauen und en paar Informationen einholen.Für dich#6Bin ja so ein netter Kerl |wavey:


----------



## Kaljan (29. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

habe da auch mal eine kleine frage: 
ich bin grade beim stöbern auf folgendes produkt bei korda gestoßen http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....ads-p-4831&cName=zubehoer-bleie-leads-c-30_78
wo wird es befestigt, am ende des rig tubes ? oder wie es ist zu handhaben `? 

mfG kaljan


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hy Kaljan,

so wie Ich es aus dem Text heraus gelesen habe wird es wahrscheinlich normal wie ein Baklead hinter dem Rig Tube auf der Hauptschnur befestigt!!

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Kaljan (29. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

also, sodass die montage flach am boden liegt.

so habe ich es auch verstanden, aber wollte nur mal sicher gehen 

danke für die antwort


----------



## j4ni (29. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Ja die "Flying Backleads" werden auf der Hauptschnur eingefädelt und gleiten dann auf oder besser können dann auf der Hauptschnur gleiten. Beim Auswerfen fliegt das Backlead dann bis zum Tube (oÄ) und legt sich dann auf den Grund. Ganz praktische Spielerei, nutze die Dinger auch, ob es was bringt bei Leadcore und Absenkbleien (also festen) sei dahin gestellt ;P


----------



## Kaljan (29. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

welche sind praktischer bzw. "sinnvoller" die : 
Korda --> http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....ads-p-4831&cName=zubehoer-bleie-leads-c-30_78
oder
Fox-->
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/product_info.php?pName=fox-sliders-p-571

passen z.B die fox sliders bei einem safety clip rig drauf oder rutsch das blei an dem dünnen tube so runter ? #c

mfG Kaljan #h


----------



## j4ni (30. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Da ich die Kordadinger selbst habe weiß, dass die nicht auf das Tube rutschen weil der Innendurchmesser relativ dünn ist. Die Kordableie kann man auch nach dem Fischen abnehmen, falls einem das wichtig ist. Mein Kollege hat die Fuchsies und keine Probleme mit dem Tube, zur Not kann man ja auch einfach eine Perle vor das Backlead setzen.
Letztlich sind beide gleich praktisch, wenn man natürlich das BL nach jedem Fischen abnehmen möchte, damit der Blank kein Kratzer bekommt, kommen natürlich nur die Korda in Frage. Ich lass die Kordas aber immer drauf, sonst hätte ich sie denke ich schon längst verbummelt.


----------



## Kaljan (30. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

jo danke für die antwort. 

noch eine frage, ist diese matte http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....dle-p-7672&cName=zubehoer-abhakmatten-c-30_46
eine floating ?


----------



## punkarpfen (30. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Es gibt die Flying Backleads auch als Zubehör zum Spinnfischen (Texas Rig). Die kosten nur nen Bruchteil.


----------



## tarpoon (30. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

ich benutze aus gründen der leichteren verfügbarkeit die sliders von fox. zwischen leadcore und slider schalte ich eine gummiperle um a: den knoten zu schützen und b: das festsetzen des sliders zu verhindern. übrigens ist es genau umgekehrt, beim wurf gleiten die sliders/flying backleads richtung rute. sprich, je weiter ich werfe um so weiter kommen die teile zu mir zurück und halten die schnur am boden. meiner meinung nach eine sehr nützliche erfindung )

GRUß HEIKO


----------



## Kaljan (30. April 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



Kaljan schrieb:


> jo danke für die antwort.
> 
> noch eine frage, ist diese matte http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....dle-p-7672&cName=zubehoer-abhakmatten-c-30_46
> eine floating ?


|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:

hat jmd mit dieser matte erfahrungen und kann mir sagen, ob sie auch schwimmt ?!?


----------



## Filz321 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Kurze Frage:
Freitag will an nem relativ kleinen Gewässer fischen. Der Algen / Krautbewuchs hat schon begonnen (dicke Stränge, reichen fast bis zur Oberfläche). Das Wasser sit an den jeweiligen Stellen nur 80- 100 cm tief. Leider genau tummeln sich viele große Karpfen, deswegen werde ich da auch fischen.
Sind nur relativ kurze Vorfächer angebracht? Wollte eine Rute mit Mais (1-2 Maiskörner - eventuell auftreibend?) und eine mit 20 mm Boilie auswerfen.

Also relativ lange oder kurze Vorfächer? 

Gruß


----------



## Thecatfisch (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Kurze Umfrage,für die ich keinen neuen Tread aufmachen will!!??!!

Was haltet ihr von der Amino Pop Up Serie von Top secret??

Konnte heute auf die Tutti-Frutti version,2 schöne Karpfen fangen(in 3 Stunden).

Komplett ohne Anfüttern und so,einfach nur Single-hook-bait.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hy Thecatfish,

Ich hab schon von einigen Anglern gehört das sie mit diesen Pop-UPS gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
Ich persönlich würde sie allerdings nicht verwenden da meine Erfahrungen mit Top Secret nicht die allerbesten sind und die Pop-Ups wahrscheinlich genau so viel Konservierer enthalten wie dies Sinker.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Thecatfisch (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



Bomber-Pilot1989 schrieb:


> Hy Thecatfish,
> 
> Ich hab schon von einigen Anglern gehört das sie mit diesen Pop-UPS gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
> Ich persönlich würde sie allerdings nicht verwenden da meine Erfahrungen mit Top Secret nicht die allerbesten sind und die Pop-Ups wahrscheinlich genau so viel Konservierer enthalten wie dies Sinker.
> ...



Welche Pop up's würdest du verwenden,bzw. ihr???#h


----------



## Calimero (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Solar oder Dynamite Baits...


----------



## crossfire (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Prologic


----------



## Thecatfisch (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

ISt nett das ihr mir die Firmen sagt!

Könnt ihr mir da bestimmte sorten empfehlen.ICh war auf Tutti-frutti erfolgreich,am besten auch mit PReisen


----------



## Scherny (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

hallo zusammen, auch ich habe mal ne frage..=)

ich war nun das vierte mal an einem forellenpuff und ging als schneider nach hause

habe es mit pose probiert, spiro, gufi, spinner und hab einmal auf grund....

aber leider nichts....

power bait und bienen maden und auch normale maden hatte ich auch..

was mach ich falsch?

danke


----------



## Thecatfisch (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Wenn keine FIsche im Teich/see/fluss ect. sind,kann auch nichts beißen!!








(alte babilonische Weisheit  )


----------



## Carp0815 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit futtermehlen gemachd?
anfuttern geziehlt auf schleie und karpfen ??
mit welchen ködern?
wie geht man vor


----------



## julian123 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



Carp0815 schrieb:


> hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit futtermehlen gemachd?
> anfuttern geziehlt auf schleie und karpfen ??
> mit welchen ködern?
> wie geht man vor


 
hi,
kommt einmal auf den weißfischbestand an, denn der is ein wichtiges kriterium fürs anfüttern. bei vielen weißfischen vllt das futter eher auf die karpfen abstimmen d.h eher aufboilies oder hartmais ( der aba auch von weißfischen gefressen wird, aber nich so extre wie der dosenmais) zurückgreifen ansonsten gehen auch tigernüsse.

also wenn du auch auf schleie willst würd ich es einfach mal mit hartmais probieren, dazu vllt noch weizen und hanf......

und dann halt anfüttern, das kannste so einzeln machen oder noch mit nem grundfutter.
naja und auf karpfen sind auch partikel empfehlenswert und außerdem boilies oder pellets.

zum anfüttern sag ich imma so viel wie nötig so wenig wie moglich   ( bin da auch nich der einzige )
musst auch noch gucken mit welcher menge du so deine erfolge erziehlen kannst. aber i-wann wirst du dann schon ungefähr wissen wieviel du brauchst.

hoffe, dass ich dir hiermit helfen kann und auch dein frage getroffen hab, wenn du noch fragen hast eingach schrieben.

Julian


----------



## Carp0815 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

genau... das mit den weissfischen  amcht mir auch ein bisschen bedenken.
wir haben relativ viele drinn(Rotaugen,Rotfedern,Brassen).
das mit dem hartmeis hab ich schon getestet aber ist nicht wirklichw as angesprungen...
auf die boilies dagegen waren sie regelrecht heiß die karpfen.aber nach ner weile ging mir die boilie kauferrei ziehmlich auf den geldbeutel...
ich persöhnlich mag die bloilie angelei eh nicht so da ich diese ein bisschen als junkfood in der angelszene bezeiche aber wenn ihr mich überzeugen wollt gerne.
Also wie du schon geasgt dann eher geziehlt mit so nem Karpfenfuttermehlmix auf karpfen anfüttern und dann kommen die schleien auch oder was?
eine ganz andere alternative wäre da frolic. hat damit schon jemand konstant gute erfahrungen damit gemachd?

Nico


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

@ Thecatfish: Wenn du mit den TS Pop Ups gut gefangen hast, dann ist es egal, was die anderen dazu sagen. Fisch die Teile weiter und gut.


----------



## Thecatfisch (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Joa danke ich würde trotzdem gerhne wissen obs bessere gibt ^^ Und wo die Preislich liegen


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Die besten Pop Ups sind die, die fangen! Preislich liegen die meist zwischen 4 und 10 Euro/Dose.


----------



## tarpoon (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

zum schleienfutter: blutmehl im futter wirkt bei mir wunder...
zu den popups: 1. hat punkarpfen absolut recht! da ich fast ausschließlich popups fische, gerade jetzt im frühjahr haben sich mitlerweile ein paar wirklich gute für unseren see rauskristalisiert. solar (top banana und pineaple dairy cream) sowie mulberry florentine von hutschinson.


----------



## don rhabano (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Zu Frolic: Ich hab an nem etwas kleineren Weiher von Bekannten mit Frolic auf Karpfen geangelt OHNE ANFÜTTERN!!! Hab in einer stunde 2Karpfen und 10Bisse gehabt...aber für das "echte" Karpfenangeln ist das nichts, da die Frolic doch sehr schnell aufweichen!-ich habe aber nicht die frolic ringe sondern so "fleischpellets" genommen. Aber dort nah am Ufer war es perfekt!

PS: Der eine Karpfen hatte 1,5, der andere 5kilo


----------



## Jens0883 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Mal eine Frage zu Dips: Ich hab mir von Pelzer Baits den Matrix Dip geholt.
1: Was haltet ihr davon?
2: Wie lange legt ihr den köder vor dem Fischen ein?


----------



## RobinDUB (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Ich hab da auch ma ne Frage:vik:

Man sagt das Freilaufrollen ab 50€ aufwärts "gut" sind und welche unter 50€ "schlechter". So hat man mir das beigebracht:q

So, nun zu meiner Frage:
Gillt diese "Regel" für den Unverbindlichen Preis(UVP) oder für den Verkaufspreis, den man für die Rolle zahlen müsste?

Lg,
Robin


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hy leutz,

@ Jens zu dem von dir angesprochenen Dip kann Ich dir nichts sagen. Aber im allgemeinen Liegen bei mir Boilies mindestens zwei Wochen, meist allerdings auch wesentlich länger, im Dip so das sie eigentlich genügend zeit zum vollsaugen haben.

@ Rubin DUB also ich kaufe meine Rollen nicht nach Preiskategorien wo du diese Theorie her hast ist mir fraglich denn für manche Einsatzgebiete und Angler reicht eine Freiluafrolle für 35€ evtl. auch aus.
Kauf meine Rollen immer nach dem Gefühl wie Ich sie in der Hand habe!!!

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Sholar (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Nabend zusammen, ich habe gerade die Prologic Bissanzeiger gesehen, konnte im Inet und auhc hier leider keine Erfahrungsberichte oder Meinungen einholen, daher hier meine Frage was ihr von denen haltet, evtl sogar grade vorteile/nachteile gegenüber Delkims in der selben Preisklasse. Fox, Carpsounder etc.pp. sind für mich uninteressant 

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....-bissanzeiger-p-11973&cName=bissanzeiger-c-23


Vielen Dank schonmal 


Mfg SHolar


----------



## punkarpfen (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

@ sholar: Es gibt praktische keine Delkims in der Preisklasse. SElbst die EV sind etwas teurer. Vorteil der Delkims: Bewährt und Zuverlässig Vorteil der Prologic: Mehr technische Ausstattung (Funk usw.). Die Prioritäten musst du setzen. 
@ Robin: Am Preis kann man das nicht fest machen. Prinzipiell steigt meist die Qualität mit dem Preis (gibt auch Ausnahmen).  Tipp: Bei Wilkerling gbit es für etwas über 50 Euro ne vermutlich ganz praktikable Freilaufrolle für etwas über 50 Euro.


----------



## Sholar (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

@punkarpfen:
jo bin ja wegen Funk am überlegen daher die weil die ja sehr günstig aussehen 
hab nen carpsounder super ex der gefällt mir aba ned und nen delkim ev plus mit dem bin ich eig sehr zufrieden  daher wollte ich ma fragen was die Prologic Qualitativ hergeben????

oder lieber noch einen Delkim plus funk kaufen?


----------



## don rhabano (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Ich hätt auch gern das Prologic Senzora Set aber des kann ich mir nich leisten :-(


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Guten Tag
Ich wollte euch um Rat fragen:
Ich habe gestern zu Mittag 5kg Mais eingeweicht in warmen Wasser und wollte ihn morgen Nachmittag kochen und bis am Sonntag stehen lassen.  
Nun die Frage: Gärt mir der Mais zu viel wenn ich ihn von Mittwoch auf Sonntag stehen lasse oder soll ich ihn erst später kochen??´oder wie würdet ihr es machen?

mfG Lukas


----------



## don rhabano (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach nicht das Gären sondern das Keimen-wenn Keime drann sind kann man Mais nur schlecht werfen !  Also auf jeden Fall ins dunkle stellen +Handtuch drüber (auch eher ins kalte stellen z.b. in den Keller)

Konni


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Aber wenn man den Mais kocht stirbt der Keim ja ab oder nicht??

mfG Lukas


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hy Lukas,

wenn du den Mais bevor du ihn gegährt hast kochst keimt er trotzdem und wenn du ihn nach dem Gähren kochst keimt er nicht mehr aber dies ist aber auch eher Kontraproduktiv weil dann hättest du dir das Gären sparen können

Empfehl dir auch was  Don geschirben hat 

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## tarpoon (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

was erzählt ihr den für ein quatsch#q
erst quellen lassen(über nacht) und dann abkochen.
der kochvorgang tötet den keim ab und gut ist. 
3 tage gären lassen ist übrigens total i.o. nur sollte der mais mit wasser bedeckt sein da er sonst schlecht wird und eventuell schimmelt...

herzlichste grüße 
heiko


----------



## j4ni (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

jau! So unterschrieben! Hattest du dich in dem anderen Thread zu den Haken geäussert, Heiko? Wenn nicht mach mal hier bitte, also deine (oder natürlich eure  ) Erfahrungen mit der Arma Point Hakenserie...wenn doch vergiss das hier )


----------



## tarpoon (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

soll ich nochmal was sagen) 
ich mag ihn|rolleyes


----------



## j4ni (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Ja glaub ich dir sofort. Ich finde es nur spannend zu sehen wie der Haken so wahrgenommen wird, also entweder hopp oder topp...echt komisch. Also klar ist die Geschichte mit dem Ausschlitzen der Fische nicht so schnell mit dem Haken abgetan, ich denke in vielen Fällen einfach auch die schnellste Antwort ohne weiterzudenken, aber ich finde halt, nein anders, bei mir werden sie halt schnell stumpf. Mach der Deibel wissen warum! Und die 3er werden bei mir nicht so schnell stumpf...
Andere Meinungen / Wahrnehmungen zu den Arma Points?


----------



## tarpoon (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

eventuell liegt es auch daran, dass ich in wirklich "weichen" gewässern fischern. keine steine/kies oder große muschelvorkommen arbeiten gegen die spitze. das wird eine menge ausmachen...


----------



## j4ni (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Ja, da habe ich eben auch schon dran gedacht und hab dann aber die Serie 3 als Vergleich genommen die bei mir deutlich länger halten. Eventuell liegt es ja an der Beschichtung? Wobei unsere Gewässer auch nicht wirklich hart sind aber auch nicht weich, wobei das natürlich auch immer ne Menge subjektiv ist. Fakt ist bei mir sind die Armas schneller stumpf als alle anderen Haken.


----------



## Angelgage (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hallo habe auch mal ne frage heute und die ist wie lang macht ihr eure vorfächer mit haar ich habe heute welche 25 -30 cm gemacht reicht das aus so ?


----------



## don rhabano (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Kommt auf die Gewässertiefe,die zu beangelnde Fischart und die gewollte Anbiettiefe des Köders an!


----------



## tarpoon (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

was hat den bitte schön die gewässertiefe mit der vorfachlänge zu tun???


----------



## don rhabano (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Wenn ein Gewässer 40m tief ist macht man ja auch keine 40m lange Montage!
Durch Gewässertiefe bzw. auch Jahreszeit kann man oft sagen in welcher Höhe bzw. wo sich die Fischis aufhalten.--aber du hast auch i-wie recht,weil er will ja nur wissen, wie lang das Vorfach sein soll.

Z.b.: Wenn die Fische im Mittelwasser schwimmen kann man ein kürzeres Vorfach als éher an der Oberfläche nehmen-weil die Fische auch nur sehen ,wenn Licht da ist und wenn sie oben stehen shen sie eben die Montage besser!!!


----------



## tarpoon (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

also ich fange meine karpfen immer am grund, egal wie tief das gewässer ist!?


----------



## j4ni (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

hrhr eventuell sollte man den thread mal in "Ich habe da mal eine kleine das Karpfenangeln betreffende Frage" oder so. Dann wird hier auch weniger nach Zanderstellen gefragt 

Ich denke mit 25-30 cm hast du schonmal eine gute Standartlänge, meine Vorfächer sind in der Regel so um die 20 cm. Je nach Untergrund dann mal länger oder kürzer.

Irgendwie hab ich grade ein Bild von nem im Mittelwasser angebotenen neongelben Poppie....an nem 20 Meter Vorfach


----------



## Thecatfisch (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Um so en 20oder sogar 40m langes Vorfach auswerfen zu können  muss ja dann die Rute auch so um die 20 meter lang sein   
Da steigt der Preis ja ganz schnell an...und was für eine AKTION die dann hat:k|muahah:


----------



## Angelgage (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Also reichen dann 25-30 cm aus ?


----------



## Calimero (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



Angelgage schrieb:


> Also reichen dann 25-30 cm aus ?


 
Kommt auf den Untergrund an. Bei schlammigen würd ich diese Länge oder evtl. sogar länger fischen.
Bei hartem Untergrund sind meine Vorfächer nicht über 15cm lang!


----------



## Angelgage (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

15 cm ??? wenn ich die haken kaufe sind die doch auch alle um die 30 cm warum nur 15 cm ? was sagen den die anderen dazu bitte sagt soll ich die nun so lasen von der länge oder nicht ?


----------



## esox82 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



Angelgage schrieb:


> 15 cm ??? wenn ich die haken kaufe sind die doch auch alle um die 30 cm warum nur 15 cm ? was sagen den die anderen dazu bitte sagt soll ich die nun so lasen von der länge oder nicht ?


 

wie j4ni bereits geschrieben hat, sind 25-30cm die Standardmaße.Die Länge des Vorfaches variiert mit dem Untergrund
mfg Andy


----------



## Calimero (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



Angelgage schrieb:


> 15 cm ??? wenn ich die haken kaufe sind die doch auch alle um die 30 cm warum nur 15 cm ? was sagen den die anderen dazu bitte sagt soll ich die nun so lasen von der länge oder nicht ?


 
Das ist schon mal der erste Fehler! Binde dir die Vorfächer selber, somit kannst du einfach die Länge bestimmen und billiger kommts dir auch (außerdem hat man mehr Vertrauen in die Montage, wenn man alle Knoten selber gebunden hat  ).

Wie gesagt ich würd bei hartem Untergrund nicht über 15cm Vorfachlänge fischen, bei weichem gerne mehr....
Denke bei den anderen dürfte, dass ähnlich aussehen.

Du hast uns aber immer noch nicht verraten, welchen Untergrund du befischen willst! #c


----------



## Angelgage (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Also bei uns sind alle weich ( Schlammig ) ich binde die ja selber aber ich habe mir auch welche gekauft um zu schauen wie die gemacht sind . 
Macht ihr am ende auch einen Wirbel dran ? oder macht ihr ne schlaufe ? 
Weil ich mache nen wirbel dran und mache die mit 4-5 wicklungen (Clinchknoten) fest reicht das dann auch aus ?


----------



## tarpoon (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

wenn ich einen wirbel ans vorfach binde verwende ich den five-turn-grinner, bei schnellwechselwirbeln den doppelten schlaufenknoten, für leadcore/leader den palomar...

ach so: 15-20cm sind echt ok, hab dir mal ein bild meiner standard-montage hochgeladen...


----------



## d0ni (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Abend 

habe mir gedacht ich guck mir mal das Safety Bolt Rig an, aber das ist irgendwie nicht so einfach x). Möchte es gerne selber zusammen bauen und kein Fertiges kaufen.

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich mir da anschaffen sollte?
Habe schon folgende Links raus gesucht, wie siehts da mit der Qualität aus? 

1x
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....reen-p-3338&cName=zubehoer-rigs-tools-c-30_50

Lead Clips und Rubbers oder braucht man noch mehr? x)
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....lips-p-1246&cName=zubehoer-rigs-tools-c-30_50
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....bers-p-7529&cName=zubehoer-rigs-tools-c-30_50

Anti Tangle Tube werd ich einfach irgendeinen besorgen.

Hoffe jemand kann mir das System mal bisschen erklären und vielleicht ein paar Produkte empfehlen 

MfG
doni


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

*Nabend, hab da mal 2 Fragen, (  )


Nr.1:
Eine Blitzfrage=>Habe mir gerade mal en paar Brötchen gekauft,neue,frische Brötchen!! WIe bekomme ich die bis Morgen hart oder zäh???Dachte daran die Brötchen in die zum angelbenötigte Größe zu schneiden und sie dann ne Stunde bei 50° im Backofen zu lassen=?oder was meint ihr??

Nr.2 :
Wenn ich den Mais nach dem quellen abkoche(so wie gerade),wie muss ich das dann machen das der nciht immer aufplatzt?
Es ist nicht so das mich das Stört,aber trotzem ist das mal ne Frage die ich geklärt haben möchte 



*


----------



## tarpoon (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

nr 1. über nacht in ne plastetüte...
nr 2. nicht kochen )


----------



## don rhabano (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

zu 1. in ner Pastiktüte bleibt die Feuchtigkeit ja drin!!!! Leg sie einfach bei 70°in den Ofen oder auf den Toaster-wenn man grade grillt kann man die auch neben dran legen!


----------



## suchti (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

In der Plastiktüte werden sie zäh im Backofen trocken.


----------



## Thecatfisch (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Zu Frage 2:

Vlt Platzt der Futtermais ja beim Kochen wie Popcorn auf?


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hallo
Bekommt man bei Lidl auch Sojamehl??

mfG Lukas


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Glaub nicht!!!

Habe es bei Real(großer Supermarkt den eigetlich jeder kennt  ) nciht finden Können 


Schau mal im Bio Laden da gibts das Zeug.


----------



## julian123 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

so hab auch ma ne frage.
kann mia wer mal sagen wie ich safty clips zusammenbaue?


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Rofl ....sihe unten#h


----------



## spinner14 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hallo,da ich erst seit kurzem mit dem modernen Karpfenfischen begonnen habe möchte ich mir gerne ein Abo eines Karpfemagazins bestellen.Ich muss mich nur noch für eins entscheiden,welche Zeitschrift(en) könnt ihr mir empfehlen(CarpMirror,CarpConnect,Carp in Focus)?


----------



## spinner14 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



d0ni schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> habe mir gedacht ich guck mir mal das Safety Bolt Rig an, aber das ist irgendwie nicht so einfach x). Möchte es gerne selber zusammen bauen und kein Fertiges kaufen.
> 
> ...




Korda ist nur zu empfehlen,zu den oberen kann ich dir abraten.Probier mal das Mika Metal-Bolt-Rig aus.


----------



## esox82 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



spinner14 schrieb:


> Hallo,da ich erst seit kurzem mit dem modernen Karpfenfischen begonnen habe möchte ich mir gerne ein Abo eines Karpfemagazins bestellen.Ich muss mich nur noch für eins entscheiden,welche Zeitschrift(en) könnt ihr mir empfehlen(CarpMirror,CarpConnect,Carp in Focus)?


 

Hallo,
ich habe den CarpMirror seit fast einem Jahr im Abo und bin sehr zufrieden.Es sind viele nützliche Tipps und Gerätetests drin.Den Carp in Focus hab ich mir vorige Woche gekauft,aber abonnieren werde ich den wohl nicht,da er mir nicht so gefällt.Zu der CarpConnect kann ich dir leider nichts sagen
mfg Andy


----------



## d0ni (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Danke Spinner14  

dann werd ich mal meine ersten Schritte mit den Safety Bolt-Rig wagen xD


----------



## spinner14 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hallo,kann mir einer von euch sagen ob die "Korda Underwaterfishing-Videos" auf Deutsch oder auf Englisch sind?


----------



## esox82 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Die sind in englischer Sprache
mfg Andy


----------



## spinner14 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hallo ich möchte eine Rute bei Ebay versteigern(Karpfenrute),ich wollte sie mit GLS versenden,ich habe auf der Seite von GLS-Germany nach den Preisen nachgeschaut und dort steht XL-Pack bis max. Gurtmaß.Was bedeutet das,bzw. kann mir jemand sagen wir viel Porto das kostet Das Paket hat ca. eine Länge von 2.00Meter..


Hat sich erledigt...


----------



## j4ni (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Mal den Thread aus der Versenkung hochholen und auch die Frage beantworten, die sich bestimmt schon lange erledigt hat:
Gurtmass berechnet sich bei GLS laut deren pdf aus 2x Breite + 2xHöhe + 1x längste Seite, also bei einer Rute so 20+20+200= also 300, wenn die Breite und Höhe je 10 cm wären. Liegt also im grünen Bereich und wird dich 15,30 Es kosten / gekostet haben


----------



## Kaljan (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Ich habe ruten per Iloox versendet! 
klappt super und kostet ~9€ !!!


----------



## j4ni (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hab ich auch schon mehrmal gehört, dass Ilox aktuell sehr gut sein soll was den Rutenversand angeht.


----------



## Flo87 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Moin,
Hat jemand ein Ködertipp auf Graser für mich? Möchte mit einer Rute an meinem Vereinssee mehr oder weniger gezielt auf Graser, mit Bolies Hartmais usw. belustige ich nur die "Kinderstubenkarpfen"...


----------



## D.A.M (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



Flo87 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Hat jemand ein Ködertipp auf Graser für mich? Möchte mit einer Rute an meinem Vereinssee mehr oder weniger gezielt auf Graser, mit Bolies Hartmais usw. belustige ich nur die "Kinderstubenkarpfen"...


 
Hallo auf Graser kannst du mit Basilikum oder auch Löwenzahn angeln geht super mal schauen was die anderen sagen .
Grüße von D.A.M:vik:


----------



## Flo87 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Sowas hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, nur wie köder ich das Kraut am besten an?
Ich war ja gedanklich schon bei Cherrytomaten


----------



## j4ni (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Grasbündel gehen auch. Die Suchfunktion spuckt auch unzählige Resultate aus, da das Thema Graskarpfenköder schon mehrmals rauf und runter diskutiert worden ist, hier ein paar Beispiele:

eins 

zwei

drei


usw...


----------



## Thecatfisch (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Dann mal kurz ne andere Frage zum Thema laichen:

Ist es da wie bei den Raubfischen,sodass die Karpfen nach dem laichen auch so viel Hunger haben?

Dann Hätte man ja nach dem laichen der Karpfen noch bessere Chancen?


----------



## tarpoon (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

rüüüüssssschtich )


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Also einer aus meinem Verein hat in den letzen Monaten einige Graser und einen mit 17,2kg gefangen.Und nichts auf Spinat und so ein Zeug  sondern auf normale Boilies und Schneemänner.Meist Vanille.

Mfg Marvin


----------



## j4ni (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Ich meine, dass wenn Boilies dann meistens süße, kann mich da aber auch täuschen oder belogen haben lassen 
Ach und ich glaube Plickat hat mal Poppies auf Vorfachlänge auftreibend empfohlen, aber auch das ohne Gewähr.


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Servus,
wollt mal fragen wie ich meinen selbstgerollten Boilie haltbarer mach ? Da sie sich nach 3 Stunden unter Wasser auflösen aber sie sollten mind. 12 Stunden halten.

Gruß kk :m


----------



## punkarpfen (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Dann solltest du was an der Zusammensetzung des Mixes ändern, sie evtl. länger kochen und sie länger trocknen lassen.


----------



## Filz321 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Blutmehl, Lebermehl und Vitamealo rein. Wieviel, hängt natürlich von dem Rest der Zusammensetzung ab...

Funzt bei mir relativ gut (boilies sind nach ca. 3- 4 Stunden relativ weich). Ist natürlich nicht von Vorteil, wenn viele Weißfische vorhanden sind.....


----------



## Thecatfisch (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hab da auch einmal ne Frage an NRW Carp-hunter:

Die folgende:
Kennt ihr einen Angelladen in NrW der halt en bissel besser für Karpfenangler ausgestattet ist?


----------



## punkarpfen (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

angelgeraete-wilkerling


----------



## Thecatfisch (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Wo issen der?

Habe da bisher nur online gekauft.


----------



## punkarpfen (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

in Gütersloh


----------



## Angelmati (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Hab auch ma ne kleine frage:
und zwar fahr ich am kommendem we an die ostsee (umgebung timmendorfer strand)

Lassen sich dort hornhechte fangen ?wenn ja wo?


----------



## j4ni (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Moin Angelmati,
ich denke du kannst die Frage am besten noch mal im Bereich Brandungsangeln stellen, also hier die können dir da denke ich besser weiterhelfen als wir hier im Karpfenbereich 

Ich frag mal Onkel Mod ob er den Thread umbenennen kann


----------



## j4ni (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

uh und hab schnell noch ne Frage, also diese Adapter von Bankstickgewinde auf Kameragewinde, bzw, dass man die Cam auf Bankstick pflanzen kann, gibts die nur amiaud und wie heißen die? also so im Fachjargon


----------



## punkarpfen (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Kameraadapter. Die gibt es auch von anderen Herstellern z.B. TNT.


----------



## gringo92 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

apropo TNT was haltet ihr von der firma ...??? ist die mit fox oder korda zu vergleichen oder eher mit Sänger ? (soll jetzt nichts gegen sänger sein nur manche produkte sind nicht so bombe  )


----------



## punkarpfen (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Pauschalbeurteilungen sind eher schwierig. Es gibt aber Produkte von TNT, wo Fox nicht mithalten kann. Von Sänger gibt es aber auch ganz brauchbare Sachen.


----------



## Thecatfisch (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Ey  Ohne das GROßGESCHRIEBENE Karpfen sah's 100x besser aus,welcher Mod ist dafür verantwortlich!!  |motz::e|motz:|abgelehn 



|muahah:....


----------



## j4ni (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin,
ja Kameraadapter. Macht Sinn, seh ich ein  Und Catfish ich hatte Ralle gebeten den Namen zu ändern, da sich doch einige hierhin über die "Neue Beiträge"-Anzeige hierher verirren und dachte wenn wir Karpfen in den Namen aufnehmen, dann kommen hier weniger Fragen zu Zanderstellen am Rhein etc. Ich hoffe das stört dich nicht zu sehr...
Na ja der Vergleich zu Fox oder Korda...mh ist so ne Sache, meinst du damit, dass sie einen gewissen Prozentsatz inovativer Produkte auf den Markt bringen und auch einige na sagen wir mal nicht so gelungene und "ok" Produkte auf den Markt bringen aber immer ein gewisses Preisniveau verlangen? Egal ist zu spät für so ein Thema, besonders hier 
Mein aktueller "Liebling" ist JRC realistische Preise für Dinge die auch bei Belastung und Pflegemangel net kaputt gehen...aber das kann man auhc sehen wie man will...


----------



## gringo92 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

meine frage der qualität bezieht sich eig. in erster linie auf kleinteile blei etc...
sorry habe ich nicht dazu geschrieben


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Die Teile, die ich bislang davon hatte waren voll OK.


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Gewässer: Baggerloch (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) sehr wenig Struktur, Flachwasser zwar vorhanden aber da kann man fast mit trockenen Füßen durch, siehe Bild
Köder: Pop Up gedippt, als Beilage Sinker (werden an PVA Schnur mit der Montage ausgelegt)

Wo würdet Ihr an dem See fischen und wie weit würdet Ihr die Montage auslegen, PopUp hat schon sinn, da dort das Kraut sehr hoch und dicht steht.

THX im voraus für Eure Rückantworten.


----------



## tarpoon (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

zu TNT: 

habe mein bivvy von denen und bin mir sicher für den preis kein besseres zu bekommen.
der schlafsack ist auch wirklich super. kleinteile sind eher nicht zu empfehlen. da würde ich immer zu fox o. korda greifen. allerdings ist das tackle von TNT qualitativ wirklich gut und preislich mehr als interessant...

gruß heiko


----------



## g00dspeed (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo, fischt ihr "Schneemänner" mit D-Rigs oder wie montiert man die?oder ganz normale noknot?
mfg


----------



## gringo92 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

ich habe heute nen snowman gefischt am normalen hair rig ...
keine probleme 2fische drauf gefangen


----------



## CarpMetty (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin!
Für eine Air-Boiliegun, gebrauch ich da ein "normal" großen Kompressor, oder reicht so ein kleiner?
http://cgi.ebay.de/GUDE-Profi-Monta...ryZ30506QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
​


----------



## gringo92 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



tarpoon schrieb:


> zu TNT:
> 
> habe mein bivvy von denen und bin mir sicher für den preis kein besseres zu bekommen.
> der schlafsack ist auch wirklich super. kleinteile sind eher nicht zu empfehlen. da würde ich immer zu fox o. korda greifen. allerdings ist das tackle von TNT qualitativ wirklich gut und preislich mehr als interessant...
> ...


 

wie heisstn das bivvy?


----------



## yamo (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*



Angelmati schrieb:


> Hab auch ma ne kleine frage:
> und zwar fahr ich am kommendem we an die ostsee (umgebung timmendorfer strand)
> 
> Lassen sich dort hornhechte fangen ?wenn ja wo?




Moin,

am Brodtener Steilufer bei Travemünde kannst Du gut auf Hornhecht gehen. Aber für diesen Abschnitt brauchst Du einen Extra-Angelschein. Fischereischein reicht da nicht!


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hallo!
ich hätt mal frage und zwar folgende!

ich fische an einem sehr verkrauteten see, fische dort auf sand kiesbänken oder sonstigen krautfreien stellen!
meint es währe sinnvoll (wenn auf den spots nichts geht) mal eine rute, also köder samt vorfach eingepackt in nen PVA sack, einfach mal ins blaue zu werfen, da der haken im PVA sack ist kann er sich ja beim absinken icht im kraut verfangen und müsste ja am grund ankommen! meint die karpfen fressen  mitten im kraut?


----------



## Thecatfisch (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Klar tuen sie das,die schwimmen durchskraut hindurch und fressen dort zb.Muscheln.
Wenn du mitem Singel-Hook-Bait oder halt vom Boot aus fütterst kannst du es auch so machen das du von der Firma Nash dir PVH-Stücke holst.die kannst du dann auf den Haken zihen so das er sich beim Absinken nciht im Kraut verhakt.


*Habe da auch mal eine Frage und zwar:
Ich breuchte Boilis von der Firma Succesful Baits.Die möchte ich aber nciht im www Bestellen sonder übern Angelhändler.nur in meinen Stammangelläden haben die die Boilis nciht da.Soll ich mir die Bestellen lassen oder kennt ihr Angelgerätehändler die Diese Boilis anbieten?
*


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hallo!
hat jemand erfahrungen mit den traveller *fisch* oder *birdfood rot * von successful-baits.de?


----------



## gringo92 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hi ich fische im moment die roten  birdfood boilies (konserviert)...
ich kann sie dir nur empfehlen , in 2 (sehr) kurzen sessions konnte ich damit 3karpfen erwischen der größte 21pfund der kleinste 17...
vom geruch etc. sind die auch echt super, die karpfen lieben sie auch.
also schnapp zu


----------



## suchti (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> das du von der Firma Nash dir PVH-Stücke holst.die kannst du dann auf den Haken zihen so das er sich beim Absinken nciht im Kraut verhakt.


Die stücke gibt es auch als Schutz für Pakete einvach mal bei einer Firma in deiner Nähe nachfragen.


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Diese PVH-Stücke sind einfach nur Maisstärke.Hasst schon recht ,die bracuh man sich cniht extra kaufen


----------



## Casualties (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Klar tuen sie das,die schwimmen durchskraut hindurch und fressen dort zb.Muscheln.
> Wenn du mitem Singel-Hook-Bait oder halt vom Boot aus fütterst kannst du es auch so machen das du von der Firma Nash dir PVH-Stücke holst.die kannst du dann auf den Haken zihen so das er sich beim Absinken nciht im Kraut verhakt.
> 
> 
> ...


 


Der Tackle Dealer in Bamberg hat welche:m


----------



## tarpoon (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

bestelle direckt beim heymanns...


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Stell dir nuneinmal vor du bist Teamangler zb.von Browning.Würdeste dann Zeugs von Team Mosella kaufen?Eher nicht. 

Man hat viele Möglichkeiten  bzw,es geht auch einfacher und Billiger.Aber trotzdem möchten manche angler selbst auf Maisstärke noch Nash als Logo drauf stehen haben  Verstehste.

Das nennt man dann Show-angler


----------



## julian123 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hab auch ma ne frage.
ich hab vor mir einen neuen Karpfenrutenfutteral zu kaufen, da bei meinem Alten von Spro die ruten zunemend Lackschäden und Kratzer bekommen, weil sie keine Trennwände hat.
Ich möchte einen Futteral haben der für 3-4 12 ft-Karpfenruten Platz bietet. 
Außerdem sollte er trennwäde haben, damit die ruten sicher und schonend transportiert werden können.
sie sollte ca 50 euro kosten.
Ich hoffe, das ihr mir ein Paar Rutentaschen empfehlen könnt,
danke schon im voraus.

mfg Julian


----------



## CarpMetty (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Moin!
> Für eine Air-Boiliegun, gebrauch ich da ein "normal" großen Kompressor, oder reicht so ein kleiner?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GUDE-Profi-Monta...ryZ30506QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ​



Moin!!!
Kann mir da keiner helfen?


----------



## d0ni (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Wieviel Bar braucht denn so ne Boiliegun?

Ich schätze mal das die nicht mehr braucht als 4-6 Bar, somit müsste der Kompressor passen, 

Ich weiß aber z.B. auch nich wie lange der braucht um 6 Liter aufzufüllen :-/ 
Vom Druck her reicht das irdisch xD


----------



## crazyFish (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hmm ich suche einen "Karpfenring" Kenne denn nur unter diesem Namen. Dienen soll er als Verbindung zwischen Stahlvorfach und Hauptschnur beim Gufiangeln. Kennt jemand dieses Teil und vor allem eine andere Bezeichnung dafür, damit ich den in einem Shop finde?

Vielen Dank


----------



## CarpMetty (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



d0ni schrieb:


> Wieviel Bar braucht denn so ne Boiliegun?
> 
> Ich schätze mal das die nicht mehr braucht als 4-6 Bar, somit müsste der Kompressor passen,
> 
> ...



Moin!!!
Vom Druck her reicht der, das weiß ich, ich meine aber die Größe des Kessels! Nicht das der die ganze Zeit am Druck aufbauen ist und fast nur durchlaüft, und dadurch der maximale Druck erst gar nicht vollständig zu stande kommt!


----------



## j4ni (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Zum Thema Rutentasche:
Sollen die Ruten montiert transportiert werden oder unmontiert? Egal, ich hab mal ein paar rausgesucht, wobei ich keinen der Futterale kenne, sind so von 45-70 Euronen, wobei die günstigste den besten Schutz für die Ruten "untereinander" bietet zumindest vom Bild her. Zum "Innenleben" der DAIWA und Trakkertasche kann ich nichts sagen, da ich keine Lust hatte zu schauen ob ein andere Anbieter andere Photos drinne hat, denke für nen groben Überblick reichts erstmal:
Anaconda 45 Euro
Anaconde 70 Es (vier montierte Ruten)
TRAKKER 62 Es
Daiwa 65 Es

Wirliche Trennwände haben die Taschen aber alle nicht, gibt es bei Futteralen imo auch ned (also ausser zwischen den Rollenfächern) da würde dann eher ein sg Quiver in Betracht für dich kommen, also so eine Tasche die im Prinzip dazu da ist die einzelnen Ruten in den jeweilgen "Rutenhüllen" bzw Rodsleeves aufzunehmen...Beim stöbern ob des überhaupt quiver heißt was ich meine fällt mir auf das Chub tatsächlich Rutentaschen mit Trennwänden im Programm hat, ich nehme als alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil...das dreier Futterall kostet 72 Es.
So genug der Worte...

Achso die Taschen kannst du natürlich auch überall anders kaufen 


@Crazyfisch: Wie soll so ein Karpfenring denn aussehen bzw was bewirkt der? Reden wir hier einfach nur von so kleinen Ringen, dann heißen die im eingedeutschten Fachchinesisch Rigringe oder Rigrings ohne Eingedeutsche. Die gibts in verschieden Größen und Formen und sind eben einfach nur kleine Ringe...aeh ja Ringe eben
Was sollen die denn bewirken? Am Ende von gekaufen Stahlvorfächern ist doch eh ein Wirbel, denn dann mit dem Rigring zu verbinden ist irgenwie auch schwer. Wenn du deine SF selber machst kannst du ja auch einfache Wirbel ohne Karabiner nehmen, oder? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du was anderes meinst, nur was #c

Gottogott draussen ist ne "Hubkarawane"...so gut war das Spiel nun auch nicht...


----------



## julian123 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

danke j4ni,
jetzt muss ich das mal hier in die runde stellen, 
ob mir jemand eine von denen empfehlen kann oder schon erfahrungen mit einer von den gemacht hat.
so das sind die die zur auswahl stehen:

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....hub-snooper-triples-5-rod-sleeve-12ft-p-11979

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....sport-tasche-p-7086&cName=luggagetaschen-c-34

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....ems-futteral-p-7059&cName=luggagetaschen-c-34

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....rod-holdall-p-10184&cName=luggagetaschen-c-34

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....uer-3-ruten-p-11169&cName=luggagetaschen-c-34

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...eeve&cName=TaschenFutterale-FutteraleHoldalls


http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...lder&cName=TaschenFutterale-FutteraleHoldalls

welche von denen könnt ihr mir empfehlen??
ich weiß, das es viele sind aba ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden.
ich hoffe das ihr mir eine empfehlen könnt.
mir is wichtig das alle meine ruten optimalen schutz am besten durch trennwände haben.


----------



## crazyFish (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

@j4ni

Jepp solche Rigring meinte ich, irgendwann verzweifelt man noch im Bezeichnungswust. Ich kenne die nur aus Erzählung eines Kollegen. Sinn und zweck ist es beim Selbstbau der Stahlvorfächer als Wirbelersatz eingebaut werden. Soll für zusätzlichen Kontakt sorgen, ob da was dran ist wird sich nach dem Test zeigen.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## j4ni (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



crazyFish schrieb:


> ...Wirbelersatz eingebaut werden. Soll für zusätzlichen Kontakt sorgen, ob da was dran ist wird sich nach dem Test zeigen


Ah ok da hatte ich garnicht dran gedacht, ja dann mach das doch Sinn :m

Uhh obwohl halt, dann wärs doch ganz ohne äh am Gefühlsechtesten, oder?


----------



## julian123 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



julian123 schrieb:


> danke j4ni,
> jetzt muss ich das mal hier in die runde stellen,
> ob mir jemand eine von denen empfehlen kann oder schon erfahrungen mit einer von den gemacht hat.
> so das sind die die zur auswahl stehen:
> ...


 
?????


----------



## CarpMetty (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin!!!
Nächste kleine Frage:
Kann man Pop Ups eigentlich problemlos dippen, oder verringert sich der Auftrieb zu sehr? Im Speziellen meine ich die Sushi Imperial Pop Ups und Dip!!!


----------



## Drag (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

So Leute hab auch ma ne Frage, da ich demnächst auch mal auf Karpfen gehe.
Wollte entweder Boillie oder Frolic am haar montieren.
Soweit so gut jetzt meine Frage.
Wo montiere ich das Blei?
Eher einfach vor dem Haken so 30-50cm oder denkt euch mal so das "Y" oben rechts das Blei und auf der anderen Seite der Köder? :-D


----------



## Kaljan (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Ich dippe meine Pop Ups auch und es ändert sich nix, der auftrieb bleibt erhalten.
Also kannst du die auch pop ups ohne probleme dippen!!!!

gruß Kaljan #h


----------



## Kaljan (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Drag schrieb:


> So Leute hab auch ma ne Frage, da ich demnächst auch mal auf Karpfen gehe.
> Wollte entweder Boillie oder Frolic am haar montieren.
> Soweit so gut jetzt meine Frage.
> Wo montiere ich das Blei?
> Eher einfach vor dem Haken so 30-50cm oder denkt euch mal so das "Y" oben rechts das Blei und auf der anderen Seite der Köder? :-D



Ich persönlich fische kurze vorfächer bis max. 15cm, dann kommt mein leadcore und auf dem leadcore sitzt dann mein inlineblei. 
Da gibt es unterschiedliche montagen, das einfachste ist die montage http://www.carpfisher.info/safety-clip-rig.html
und hier http://www.carpfisher.info/info.html 
kannst du dann alle anderen montage angucken und dir einfach eine raus suchen |supergri


----------



## Drag (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Danke dir das ist genau das was ich suchte.
Hab schon öffters Montagen gesehen aber die haben das nicht so gut erklärt gehabt wie auf der Seite:m


----------



## julian123 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

da ich in 2 wochen sommerferien habe, hab ich mir übelegt mal wieder richtig auf karpfen zu fischen.
jetzt ist aber meine frage soll ich lieber 3-4 tage füttern und dann 1-2 mal angeln gehen?
oder soll ich gleich über 2 wochen füttern, dann zwar nicht jeden tag aba min. alle 2 tage?
könnt ihr mir sagen was vllt besser wär?
also genug zeit hab ich, das ist nicht das problem.

mfg julian


----------



## Thecatfisch (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Du brauchst nciht füttern,und wenn dan,dann max 3 tage.
Wichtiger sind die Fressrouten der Karpfen.


----------



## julian123 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

ok danke.
aba wie erkenn ich denn die fressruten?
und was mach ich wenn ich z.b 2 wochen lang jeden 3. tag angeln will?
ich kann doch nicht alle 3 tage den platz wechseln?


----------



## Pain (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

wie man die  Fressrouten erkennt würde mich auch interessieren. Hat da jemand tipps?


----------



## Quappenjäger (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

fressrouten zu erkennen ist ohne unterwasser cam wohl kaum möglich. aber in stark befischten gewässern sind immer plätze top wo büsche oder bäume ins wasser ragen und die fische dort futtern da kaum gefahr besteht. gerade im teich schwimmen sie meist ne runde und fressen an diesen stellen!
in weniger befischten teichen sind diese stellen natürlich auch immer top!


----------



## julian123 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> fressrouten zu erkennen ist ohne unterwasser cam wohl kaum möglich. aber in stark befischten gewässern sind immer plätze top wo büsche oder bäume ins wasser ragen und die fische dort futtern da kaum gefahr besteht. gerade im teich schwimmen sie meist ne runde und fressen an diesen stellen!
> in weniger befischten teichen sind diese stellen natürlich auch immer top!


 

aha ok danke erstmal.
aba ich denke das auch nach wie vor kanten vielversprechende plätze sind. 
ich denke das man z.b auch plätze und wie von dir beschrieben ins wasser gefallene bäume....
kombinieren kann.

mfg julian


----------



## julian123 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

und was mach ich wenn ich z.b 2 wochen lang jeden 3. tag angeln will?
ich kann doch nicht alle 3 tage den platz wechseln?[/quote]

???


----------



## gringo92 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

mit ein wenig erfahrung kann man sich die fressrouten für sein gewässer selbstbestimmen aber an deiner stelle hätte ich mir einen tollen hot spot gesucht zum beispiel sandbänke muschelbänke krautfelder oder ins wasser ragende bäume ...
bei uns kommen die karpfen im sommer nachts oft ganz nah ans ufer in die flachwasserzone ich hätte also eine rute nah ans ufer und die andere auf weitere distans gefischt


----------



## Thecatfisch (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

*Anderer Gedankenblitz:
Theoretisch müsste es doch an Badeseen so sein,das die Karpfen an den Lärm Gewöhnt sind und so nicht alzu schreckhaft vor Lärm und Änlichem seine müssten?Heute zum beispiel konnte ich bis auf ca 20cm an einen Karpfen heranschwimmen!Alles auf Video bei meinem Kumpel aufgenommen.Echt die kommen da direck auf dich zu geschwommen.Schon geil.
Das soll jetzt kein Ansporn sein an Badeseen inna Nacht den Molly zu machen,aber Trotzdem seine Fische zu fangen,sondern eher das die eigentlich nicht alzu schreckhaft seinen sollten.Könnte doch Stimmen oder gibt's da auch ne 'Karpfenstudie' (  )*


----------



## gringo92 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> *Anderer Gedankenblitz:*
> *Theoretisch müsste es doch an Badeseen so sein,das die Karpfen an den Lärm Gewöhnt sind und so nicht alzu schreckhaft vor Lärm und Änlichem seine müssten?Heute zum beispiel konnte ich bis auf ca 20cm an einen Karpfen heranschwimmen!Alles auf Video bei meinem Kumpel aufgenommen.Echt die kommen da direck auf dich zu geschwommen.Schon geil.*
> *Das soll jetzt kein Ansporn sein an Badeseen inna Nacht den Molly zu machen,aber Trotzdem seine Fische zu fangen,sondern eher das die eigentlich nicht alzu schreckhaft seinen sollten.Könnte doch Stimmen oder gibt's da auch ne 'Karpfenstudie' (  )*


 
hi wird  der see den regelmäßig befischt ?
ich glaube nicht das ein see der oft befischt wird so zutrauliche karpfen beinhaltet ...


----------



## Thecatfisch (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Nö,eher selten und wenn dann nur von ein Paar alten Hasen,für ne Stunde,nach'em Schwimmbetrieb die,die Chance nicht aufgeben den 1.50m Langen,Schäferhund kopf großen,25kg schweren,Hecht zu bekommen,der in dem Badesee,laut Anglerlatein sein unwesen Treibt.Also was ich sagen will eher Hecht und Rotaugen werden dort ab und zu mal beangelt^^ =>wenig Befischungsdruck.
Gestern Abend habe ich ein Paar Brotstücke hineingeschmissen die dann inerhalb von 2 minuten alle weg waren.


----------



## gringo92 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Nö,eher selten und wenn dann nur von ein Paar alten Hasen,für ne Stunde,nach'em Schwimmbetrieb die,die Chance nicht aufgeben den 1.50m Langen,Schäferhund kopf großen,25kg schweren,Hecht zu bekommen,der in dem Badesee,laut Anglerlatein sein unwesen Treibt.Also was ich sagen will eher Hecht und Rotaugen werden dort ab und zu mal beangelt^^ =>wenig Befischungsdruck.
> Gestern Abend habe ich ein Paar Brotstücke hineingeschmissen die dann inerhalb von 2 minuten alle weg waren.


 

dann angel doch mit schwimmbrot an dem see , wenn da nie jemand auf karpfen angelt ist das relativ normal das die so nah an das boot herankommen ...
aber an anderen seen werden die karpfen durch die badegäste mit sicherheit nicht so zutraulich ...


----------



## julian123 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

so ich hab imma noch meine frage!!



julian123 schrieb:


> und was mach ich wenn ich z.b 2 wochen lang jeden 3. tag angeln will?
> ich kann doch nicht alle 3 tage den platz wechseln?


 
zu den badeseen:
ich denke das es manhscmal keine schlechte idee ist am abend bzw. in der nacht geziehlt dort zu angeln, wo am tag gebadet wurde, da durch die baddegäste der boden aufgewirbelt wurde und die karpfen denke ich dort vllt abends wenn ruhiger wird nahrung finden.
dazu kommt dann noch, das die karpfen wie schon gesagt viel lärm vertragen

mfg julian


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Bleib doch mal 3 oder 4 Tage durchgehend am Wasser. Dann merkst du zumindestens die Fresszeiten der Karpfen an der Stelle. Beim nächsten Ansitz nimmst du ne andere Stelle und so weiter irgendwann weisst du dann für deinen See wann du die Karpfen an welcher Stelle erwarten kannst.


----------



## Thecatfisch (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



gringo92 schrieb:


> dann angel doch mit schwimmbrot an dem see , wenn da nie jemand auf karpfen angelt ist das relativ normal das die so nah an das boot herankommen ...
> aber an anderen seen werden die karpfen durch die badegäste mit sicherheit nicht so zutraulich ...



Schau unter mein Bild,schwimmbrot wäre die erste Variante!!!#d

Ich habe nicht nach einem Köder gefragt sondern nur danach ob die Karpfen so zutraulich werden können,meine Koi's kommen auch sofort und ich kann die im Prinzip 'streicheln'!:g

Ach ja desweitern gibtet da kein Boot ich bin an die herangeschwommen.Heist also schwimm,schwimm...


----------



## gringo92 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hab auch mal ne kleine frage welcher knoten um ne geflochtene an nen wirbel zu befestigen konnte bei mir das erste mal fests stellen das der knoten den ich benutzte nicht richtig hielt .. vieleicht habe ich ihn nicht fest genug gezogen .. -_- ?


----------



## Schnubbi (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

nimm doch mal nen palomar:m


----------



## j4ni (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

ich verwende immer den "improved chlinch", kann man auch doppelt nehmen,oder eben den Palomar, oder beim spinnen nehm ich "no-knots" also die Metaldinger, nicht den Knoten


----------



## julian123 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



gringo92 schrieb:


> hab auch mal ne kleine frage welcher knoten um ne geflochtene an nen wirbel zu befestigen konnte bei mir das erste mal fests stellen das der knoten den ich benutzte nicht richtig hielt .. vieleicht habe ich ihn nicht fest genug gezogen .. -_- ?


 
hey gringo,
also ich mach das immer mit knoteloswirbeln,
(glaub das die so heißen)
da ist einfach an den normalen tönnchenwirbel noch ein ich weiß nich wie man das nennt#q...... sry, eingehängt.
darum wickelt man die schnur ca. 5 malund zieht sie am ende durch ein loch.
das ist eine variante bei der man keinen knoten braucht und somit auch keine tragkraft verliert.

sorry, dass ich es nichtz beschreiben konnte.
aber vllt hast du es ja trotzdem verstanden oder jemand anders weiß mehr und kann es besser sagen.

julian


----------



## j4ni (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

...NoKnots ist die Anwort bzw NoKnot mit Wirbel


----------



## Thecatfisch (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hey Boardis,
habe mal ne Frage zu den FOX Illuminated Euro Swingern!
Und zwar haben diese Swinger ja Extra ein Stromkabel dafür das sie in Verbindung mit den Microns beim Biss Leuchten.Meine Frage ist :Muss ich unbedingt die Micros haben oder gibt es auch andere Bissanzeiger mit Stromausgang?Wenn ja Welche? 

Will mir die Dinger nemlich besorgen und schwanke jetzt zwischen den 'Normalen' Euro Swingern und den Illuminated euro Swingern.

Das Geblinke ist zwar in manchen Augen nur Schnickschnack aber trotzdem würde mich diese Frage generel mal Interessieren?


----------



## punkarpfen (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Es geht auch bei anderen Piepern mit einem Ausgang für Illus.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Würde es theoretisch auchmit den DAM Quick Alerts gehen?


----------



## julian123 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

will mir ne neue rute und ne rolle kaufen.
hab  mir überlegt die chub outkast mit 2,5 oder 2,75 Ibs zu holen und dazu die okuma powerliner pl-865  baitfeeder.
was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## j4ni (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin,
ich meine, dass das über jeden kleine Klinkeanschluss gehen müßte, also auch mit dem Ausgang für die Sounderbox...


----------



## punkarpfen (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Würde es theoretisch auchmit den DAM Quick Alerts gehen?
> 
> Eigentlich ja.


----------



## punkarpfen (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



julian123 schrieb:


> will mir ne neue rute und ne rolle kaufen.
> hab  mir überlegt die chub outkast mit 2,5 oder 2,75 Ibs zu holen und dazu die okuma powerliner pl-865  baitfeeder.
> was haltet ihr davon?


Keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## julian123 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Keine schlechte Wahl.


 
Ja das denke ich auch.
Aber ich würde gerne noch ein paar mehr Meinungen dazu hören.
Oder soll ich doch lieber ne Fox Worrier nehmen?


----------



## punkarpfen (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Das musst du entscheiden! Je nachdem welche Rute dir besser gefällt. Beide Ruten sind fischbar, der Rest ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Pain (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

sehe ich auch so, gehe einfach mal zu dem Angelhöcker deines Vertrauens und gucke ob er beide Ruten da hat und nehme sie einfach mal in Hand....|bla:


----------



## Thecatfisch (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Bei den Illuminated Euro Swingern ist ja die Rede davon das die einen EXTRA Stromanschluss brauchen,also zusätzlich zu dem Sounderboxanschluss falls man die Microns net besitzt oder generell keine Funker..Heist also das Zb.die Bissanzeiger von DAM wie Carpcatcher schon gefragt hatte,habend die denn auch einen EXTRA stromanschluss neben dem Sounderbox Anschluss?

Nehmen wir mal an man hat  keine Funker,sondern normal mit Kabel,dann kann man die Illuminated ja schon mal net verwenden.Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe,dass man die Swinger auch innen Sounderboxanschluss anschließen kann??

Zweite Frage:Hat jeder Funkbissanzeiger Trotzdem noch einen Sounderbox anschluss?
Am besten wären ein paar Bissanzeiger(zb.anscheinend DAM) mit Preisen,sonst könnte ich mir ja gleich die Microns kaufen


----------



## julian123 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Das musst du entscheiden! Je nachdem welche Rute dir besser gefällt. Beide Ruten sind fischbar, der Rest ist Geschmackssache.


 

ja das stimmt, hab auch noch vor.
ich würd nur mal gern ein paar meinungen zu den ruten und er rolle wissen.
passt das verhältnis zwischen rute und rolle??  wie gesagt testkurve der ruten entscheidet sich zwischen 2,5 Ibs und 2,75 Ibs.


----------



## suchti (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

@ Thecatfisch 
1. es giebt auch Bissanzeiger mit zwei Anschlüssen
2. Nein nicht alle
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=48050


----------



## j4ni (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin,
also Catfisch, wie jetzt? Suchst du neue Bissanzeiger oder neue Swinger, oder einfach nur Infos? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du oft auf große Distancen fischt oder aber starker Strömung, oder warum die Euros und nicht bsplw. die MKIIs? Klar liegen die preislich nicht weit auseinander, aber weniger schnickschnack ist in meinen Augen auch immer weniger Fehlerquelle.
Du willst/würdest 170 Euro für nen Set Swinger ausgeben die Leuchten? Und fragst dann ob die an DAM Bissanzeiger passen?|kopfkrat Ich weiß bzw denke mal du willst die "was'n quatsch" Diskusion nicht hören, aber ich kann's mir auch nicht verkneifen: Also, dass du in die MkIIs und in die Euros vorne "Isotope" also Leuchtquellen reinstecken kannst weißt du, oder? Das leuchtet dann zwar die ganze Nacht, spart dir aber so etwa 80 Euro (Illus - Euros + 100 Knicklichter). Du kannst bei eingen Bissanzeigern auch ne Nachtlichtfunktion einschalten, also wenn ich's wollte würden meine Eos die ganze Nacht leuchten -will ich aber nicht kostet nämlich wie beleuchtete Swinger Batterien, also letztlich Geld im Schlimmsten Fall auch Nerven wenn die Batts mitten in der Nacht leer sind und man es mal wieder verpasst hat Ersatz nachzulegen. Des weiteren leuchten Bissanzeiger eigentlich auch immer wenn sie piepen (ok ausser man deaktiviert das) und man kann die länge des Nachleuchten auch einstellen, zumindest bei den "besseren" Modellen. Und wenn sich nun einer denkt, ja ich will aber auch sehen wenn sich der Swinger bewegt vor dem Piepen oder nicht Piepen dem sei gesagt, dass die Dinger wohl nur leuchten wenn Sie den Impuls vom Bissanzeiger bekommen - also wenn die Bissanzeiger piepen! In dem Fall fährst du also mit Knicklichtern besser...Oder um das nochmal anders zu sagen: Wenn der Bissanzeiger piept (und somit in den allermeisten Fällen wohl auch leuchtet) dann leuchten die Swinger *auch*. Es leuchtet also sowieso irgendwas. 
Steck das Geld lieber in gute Köder oder Pieper 

PS: Im Zweifelsfall weiß dein TD ziemlich genau bei welchen Piepern die Illus passen und leuchten und bei welchen nicht.


----------



## Thecatfisch (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



j4ni schrieb:


> Moin,
> also Catfisch, wie jetzt? Suchst du neue Bissanzeiger oder neue Swinger, oder einfach nur Infos? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du oft auf große Distancen fischt oder aber starker Strömung, oder warum die Euros und nicht bsplw. die MKIIs? Klar liegen die preislich nicht weit auseinander, aber weniger schnickschnack ist in meinen Augen auch immer weniger Fehlerquelle.
> Du willst/würdest 170 Euro für nen Set Swinger ausgeben die Leuchten? Und fragst dann ob die an DAM Bissanzeiger passen?|kopfkrat Ich weiß bzw denke mal du willst die "was'n quatsch" Diskusion nicht hören, aber ich kann's mir auch nicht verkneifen: Also, dass du in die MkIIs und in die Euros vorne "Isotope" also Leuchtquellen reinstecken kannst weißt du, oder? Das leuchtet dann zwar die ganze Nacht, spart dir aber so etwa 80 Euro (Illus - Euros + 100 Knicklichter). Du kannst bei eingen Bissanzeigern auch ne Nachtlichtfunktion einschalten, also wenn ich's wollte würden meine Eos die ganze Nacht leuchten -will ich aber nicht kostet nämlich wie beleuchtete Swinger Batterien, also letztlich Geld im Schlimmsten Fall auch Nerven wenn die Batts mitten in der Nacht leer sind und man es mal wieder verpasst hat Ersatz nachzulegen. Des weiteren leuchten Bissanzeiger eigentlich auch immer wenn sie piepen (ok ausser man deaktiviert das) und man kann die länge des Nachleuchten auch einstellen, zumindest bei den "besseren" Modellen. Und wenn sich nun einer denkt, ja ich will aber auch sehen wenn sich der Swinger bewegt vor dem Piepen oder nicht Piepen dem sei gesagt, dass die Dinger wohl nur leuchten wenn Sie den Impuls vom Bissanzeiger bekommen - also wenn die Bissanzeiger piepen! In dem Fall fährst du also mit Knicklichtern besser...Oder um das nochmal anders zu sagen: Wenn der Bissanzeiger piept (und somit in den allermeisten Fällen wohl auch leuchtet) dann leuchten die Swinger *auch*. Es leuchtet also sowieso irgendwas.
> Steck das Geld lieber in gute Köder oder Pieper
> ...






Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Das Geblinke ist zwar in manchen Augen nur Schnickschnack aber trotzdem würde mich diese Frage _*generel*_ mal Interessieren?



->Erster Ausruf erledigt ^^

Kommen war zum Zweiten:vik:

Es ging mir nur darum ob es generel auch andere Pieper mit diesem Zusatzanschluss gibt.


Zum Dritten,

Glaubs mir,bei den Ködern gebe ich fast immer was mehr aus,als für irgentwelchen Schnick-schnack.

Naja Es ging mir auch im Praktischen dazu das ich mir anfangs die MICRO SWINGER holen wollte,habe die dann aber mal in Natura(am Rodpod also im einsatz gesehen)und die sind mit einfach zu kurz.Das Gewicht könnte auch en bissel Größer sein.Wie du ja schon meintest das ich oft in großen Entferhrnungen fische.Deswegen sollen die schon etwas schwerer sein und auf jeden Fall(meines  Erachtens)auch länger sein.

Also bin ich sofort(weil ich auf Qualität net verzichten will)an die Euro's gekommen,habe dann auch im FOX-Katalog die Illuminated gesehen.
Kaufen werde ich dir mir nich,sondern die ''normalen'' Euro's.

Das bringt mich nämlich direkt  auf die nächste Frage:vik:

Beim 3er Präsentationsset,sind da ja Ersatz ''Köpfe'' dabei,kann mann's auch so anstellen ( |rolleyes ) das man sich 3 Blaue Köpfe und 3 verscheidenfarbige kauft? also die so im Set bekommt?Just for fun Frage,aber bitte Ehrlich beantworten:g


----------



## j4ni (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Dafür, dass du das nur mal eben so generell wissen willst klingt diese Aussage ganz schön komisch:


Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Zweite Frage:Hat jeder Funkbissanzeiger Trotzdem noch einen Sounderbox anschluss?
> *Am besten wären ein paar Bissanzeiger(zb.anscheinend DAM) mit Preisen,sonst könnte ich mir ja gleich die Microns kaufen*


Den Rest lasse ich mal unkommentiert, aber kleiner Denkanstoss am Rande warum sind die Micros und die Euros wohl so unterschiedlich |bigeyes

Na ja, wayne...viel Erfolg weiterhin!


----------



## Thecatfisch (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Gut das du es Unkommentiert lässt  ist zwar das OFf Topic zimma aber egal auch hier sollte man alzu starke Disskusionen vermeiden 

Aber hasste schon recht,so janz generell hört sich das nciht an,sollte es wohl demnächst besser aussprechen/bzw zu Worte bringen


----------



## j4ni (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Äh das OT-Zimmer ist neben an  (musste ich aber auch schnell nochmal schauen ) Jo, war mir halt nicht ganz klar.


----------



## CarpMetty (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin!!!
Wenn ich das jetzt richtig hab ist Batterie nicht gleich Batterie. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht welche Batterie man am besten für Carp Sounder Super und CS Super EX nehmen kann?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Moin!!!
> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig hab ist Batterie nicht gleich Batterie. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht welche Batterie man am besten für Carp Sounder Super und CS Super EX nehmen kann?


 
Probier mal die von Aldi...billig und halten lange #6


----------



## gringo92 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

jo ich hab bei baterien auch die erfahrung gemacht das die teuren von der Tanke zum Beispiel nicht solange halten wie die von Aldi


----------



## j4ni (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Zum Thema Batterien hier mal nen netter link (den ich von dem Boardie T.C mal in nem anderen Zusammenhang bekommen habe....)


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hey,war gestern abend angeln und zu mir sind ein paar Karpfenangler gekommen die mir lautstark versichert haben(nach disskusionen,weis auch nicht wie wir auf das thema gekommen sind  )das die FOX MKII besser wären als die FOX Euro's.

Sie sollen wohl besser ''ausrasten'' als die euro's,aber auch generell besser wären.

Was haltet ihr davon?Ich finde die Euros Sind besser,dar sie mir nicht nur Hochwertiger erscheinen sondern ich die Ausrastfunktion der MKII nicht kenne.Habe da auch was von einem Beweglichen Schnurclip gehört.Nicht die Spannung sondern das man den schnurclip so drehen kann das er zur Seite geneigt steht.

Einzigstes Makel an den Euro's denke ich mal ist der Schnurclip.Im Dunkeln aber auch generell hatt man manchmal das Problem die Schnur innen Schnnurclip zu bekommen,soll bei den MKII besser und einfacher sein.Naja jeder hat da seinen eigenen Geschmack aber vlt habt ihr ja mal einen Praxisbericht parat.Gilt besonders an die Angler die vlt sogar beide schon im Einsatz hatten!


----------



## reko1209 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo an alle,

da ich ja hier an die richtigen Leute geraten bin, wollt ich mal durchfragen, wer nen guten Karpfensee in Mecklenburg Vorpommern (rund um Müritz) kennt. Ich mach dort bald Urlaub und will n paar Dicke fangen. Wenn ihr auch Infos zu Preisen/Köder/Hotspots etc. habt, immer her damit.

Bis denn ... ;-)


----------



## Pette (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?Ich finde die Euros Sind besser ,*1.weil ich die MKII noch nicht in benutzung hatte* und 2.weil die Euros mir hochwertiger erscheinen.



Da kann man doch immer wieder nur den Kopf schütteln.....!

mfg


----------



## Thecatfisch (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Gennerel kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das der Clip besser ausrasten soll als der von den Euros.Die Funktionsweise von den MKII müsste man sich mal genauer anschauen um zu erfahren in welchen Punkten der MKII besser ist.Natürlich als Vergleich zu den Euros.


----------



## D.A.M (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo habe da mal ne kleine Frage was für eine Größe an Wirbeln nehmt ihr beim Fischen auf Karpfen .
Reicht die Größe 14 mit 11 kg Tragkraft aus ? 
Oder Würdet ihr lieber ne hörere Tragkraft welen .


Ps habe DAM Hochleistungswirbel mit Sicherheitsschliesse
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir was sagen könnt dazu .
Was ich noch sagen muß bei uns sind nicht ganz so große Karpfen wenn da mal ein Großer dabei ist da ist der so um die 60 -70 cm lang .

Grüße D.A.M


----------



## carperphilipp (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hey Boardis/Karpfencracks,
ich fahre gleich zu Askari um mir das Funksounderbox-set von Perca(mastercarp) anzuschauen.Die sind von 200 auf 70runtergesetzt und ich dachte daran diese Bissanzeiger in Gebrauch zu nehmen.Habe zurzeit auch Bissanzeiger von Perca und bin mit denen bis auf die Blöd zu bekommenden Batterien,zufrieden.Ich finde einfach nichts anderes in dem Preislimit bis 100Euro,es muss aber eine Funksounderbox sein,sonst würde ich meine alten direkt behaltn,Problem ist halt immer das Kabel.Meines Erachtens nach machen diese Bissanzeiger einen guten(keinen Bombigen aber trotzdem einen Guten) Eindruck.

Könnte ja sein das ihr eine Funksounderbox + 3 Bissanzeiger kennt.Sonst würde auch Funksounderbox und 2 Bissanzeiger gehen.Aber die Präsentations set's bestehen halt fast immer aus 3-4 Bissanzeigern.

Ich würde mich über zahlreiche Tipps Freuen.


----------



## carperphilipp (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

So,
Ich warte ja nun vergebens auf Antworten ;+

Also ich war nun bei Askari und habe mir die Pieper mal angeschaut bzw. sie mal kurz getestet:

Also Die Reichweite reicht völlig,der Heersteller gibt ja 50m an aber die funken im Freien Gelände viel Weiter.Der Bissanzeiger siht eigentlich auch generell okey aus und macht einen Robusten Eindruck.Er besitzt 4 verschiedene Frequenzen die auf dem Display angezeigt werden.Links oben ist ein sehr Starkes Weißes LED-licht.Rechts oben befinden sich unterschiedlich Fabende LED-lichter,glaube Rot,Grün und Gelb.

In Der Mitte soll wohl ein Nachtlicht sein das ich leider nicht getestet habe.

Das ganze wird mit einer 9-Volt-Blockbatterie betrieben.


Ich finde sie okey und das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis scheint zu stimmen.

Ich bitte trotzdem nochmals Darum Antworten bzw. Vorschläge zu bekommen.;+

Ich möchte mir nemlich vor dem Kauf von Funkern ein paar mehr Set's anschaunen und die Funktionen sowie die Preise Miteinander Vergleichen.Wäre echt nett


----------



## harti911 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Gennerel kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das der Clip besser ausrasten soll als der von den Euros.Die Funktionsweise von den MKII müsste man sich mal genauer anschauen um zu erfahren in welchen Punkten der MKII besser ist.Natürlich als Vergleich zu den Euros.


 

Leider hab ich nun nicht die Zeit den Auslösemechanismus des MKII zu erklären, aber es ist genau mein Reden:

Warum bringt Fox nicht endlich mal den Euro mit dem MKII-Mechanismus aufm Markt!!!??? ;+

Das wäre die beste Kombination und niemand bräuchte mehr die Euros selbst umbauen!


----------



## jonnys23 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich bin neu hier, aber lese schon einige Wochen sehr fleissig in Eurem interessantem Forum mit.  
Ich habe in den letzten Jahren wegen der Kinder nur sehr wenig geangelt, wollte aber dieses Jahr wieder das alte Hobby reaktivieren. Ein wenig neue Technik (Tackle ?) habe ich mir schon zugelegt und es kommt sicher noch etwas dazu. 
Was mir momentan noch sehr viel Schwierigkeiten bereitet, ist der Sprachtrend in der Anglerwelt. Es gibt kaum noch deutsche Bezeichnungen -> da werde ich wohl noch viel Lesen müssen, um das alles zu verstehen ... 

Aber nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:
Eine meiner letzten Angelaktionen vor der _Ruhephase_ war Boilieangeln an einem See vom Steg aus. Ich hatte mir eine erfolgversprechende Stelle ausgeguckt, eine wenig gefüttert und dann meine Montagen versenkt. Ich hatte insgesamt auch 3 gehakte Bisse. Alle waren aber wohl auch recht kräftige Burschen und sind geradewegs ins Gemüse abmarschiert (roter Pfeil). Die ersten beiden habe ich im Seerosenfeld verloren (V).

Beim Ersten ist ein Knoten von mir gerissen. Ich habe gelesen, dass es neuerdings knotenlos-Verbinder gibt, die 100% Tragkraft der Schnur erhalten. Diese Technik kenne ich noch nicht, ist aber bestellt und ich werde es probieren.

Der zweite Abriss erfolgte auch wieder im Seerosenfeld. Diesmal ist mir diese geflochtene Schnur vom Boilie-Haken gerissen. Was taugen eigentlich die heutigen Tragkraftangaben der Hersteller?

Beim Dritten hatte ich dann meine Bremsen nochmal nachgestellt und mit aller (Kurbel-) Macht versucht, das Tier vom Seerosenfeld fernzuhalten. Das ist mir auch gelungen,    
dafür ist er aber zwischen Seerosen und Schilf (blauer Pfeil) durchmarschiert und von hinten in das Schilf rein (und das steht da sehr gut). Ich habe dann zwar noch versucht, übers Ufer auf die andere Schilfseite zu kommen um wieder direkten Schnur-Kontakt zum Fisch zu haben, nach 10 Minuten durchs Gebüsch klettern, kam aber nur noch lose Schnur zurück ...

Was meint Ihr, ist diese Stelle "unfischbar" ??? Ich hätte schon Lust, es dort wieder zu versuchen, aber dann zumindest mit etwas Aussicht auf Erfolg. Die Karpfen _rollen_ jedenfalls immernoch in der Seerosenbucht.
Alle 3 Karpfen sind quasi sofort in die Schur gelaufen und wollten mit aller Macht ins Seerosenfeld. Wie kann man die Fische davon abhalten? Beim Dritten habe ich es ja irgendwie geschafft, aber wenn der dann von hinten ins Schilf geht, habe ich gar keine Chance mehr.
Oder sollte ich sie mit weicher Bremse ins Seerosenfeld ziehen lassen und dieses durch entsprechende Schnur quasi mähen? Geht sowas überhaupt? Ich habe sowas noch nie _erfolgreich_ praktiziert!?
    Vom Boot aus entgegengesetzt zur Zugrichtung angeln und den Fisch direkt in die _straffe_ Bremse laufenlassen wäre theoretisch wohl die beste Möglichkeit, geht aber wegen nicht vorhandenem Boot bei mir nicht.

Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? Die Stelle meiden oder die Angeltechnik modernisieren/ändern?

Danke und Gruss

PS: Ich habe eigentlich kaum Ahnung vom Boilieangeln und wollte auch erst im Junganglerforum fragen, aber da meine Problemstelle m.E. doch mehrere allgemeine Karpfenangelfragen aufwirft, habe ich es jetzt hier reingesetzt. Falls das falsch war, kann das ja ein Moderator mal bitte korrigieren ...


----------



## DHD (4. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

@jonnys23

Ob die Angelstelle unbefischbar ist oder nicht, kann man schlecht sagen ohne dort gewesen zu sein.
Es ist allerdings besorgniserregend, dass du drei Abrisse hattest.
Welche Montage hast du denn benutzt ? Hoffentlich wars eine, bei der sich der Karpfen im Falle eines Schnurriss leicht vom Blei befreien kann. 
Es wäre hilfreich, wenn du uns etwas über die Ausrüstung, mit der du gefischt hast, sagen könntest ( rute,schnur,vorfachstärke/material, verwendeter Knoten..etc.).


----------



## Pain (7. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

moin moin, ich hab da mal ne Frage. Tippt ihr den Boilie gleich zum anfang des Ansitzes, oder erst wenn der Boilie nach STd etwas an  geruch etc verloren hat.

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## Thecatfisch (7. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Das ist jedem Selbst überlassen.
Manche Angler dippen ihre Boilies schon Stunden zuvor und widerum andere Tauchen den Köder nur ganz kurz ein und werfen ihn dann aus.Bleibt dir also selbst überlassen wie du es machen möchtest.Ich selbst dippe ihn nur kurz.


----------



## Pain (7. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

danke für die schnelle Antwort #6

Nimmst Du zum dippen den selben oder ne andere Geschmacksrichtung..?


----------



## Thecatfisch (7. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Sagen wirs mal so ich habe mal eine DB Squid & Octopus mit einem Schokodip gedippt und einen 7kg Spiegler gefangen,desweiteren habe ich auch schon den gleichen DB boilie mit einem Phirsich dipp versehen,ebenfals ein schöner Spiegelkarpfen.

Also du kanns ruhig mal was ausprobieren zb Fish mit Banane,Erdbeere mit Fish usw....


----------



## Pain (7. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

dank Dir,werde morgen denn mal was ausprobieren...#6


----------



## Thecatfisch (7. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Kein Problem kannst ja mal ne Rückmeldung geben,was du mit wem!? ehhm... ich meine was du mit was gedippt hasst.   UNd was du damit überlisten konntest,


----------



## Rotaugen Max (8. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hätte da auch eine kleine Frage:

Gibt es irgendeinen Ersatz für PVA-Strümpfe/Beutel etc. ? Vielleicht irgendwas, was man im Supermarkt bekommt oder so... 

Danke #h


----------



## Thecatfisch (8. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Ich denke da wirste nichts gutes finden,PVA MAterial bekommt man in keinem Supermarkt.

Worum geht es dir denn? Wenn dir PVA zu teuer ist(finde es auch teuer aber widerrum ist es ein super zubehör was ich auch sehr oft verwende.Fast immer.) dann kannste auch andere MEthoden verwenden um dein Futter raus zu bringen.


----------



## Rotaugen Max (8. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Der Preis ist es eher weniger. Das Problem ist, dass ich am Sonntag angeln gehe und sich deswegen eine Bestellung natürlich nicht mehr lohnt. Der Dealer im Ort hat es auch nicht. 

Also habe ich gedacht, frag' ich einfach mal nach, vielleicht weiß ja jemand einen guten Ersatz. Also irgendeinen Stoff der die gleichen Eigenschaften hat, nur dass man diesen Stoff eben im Supermarkt o.ä. bekommt.

Naja, mittlweile hat sich das eh erledigt, da ich mir vorhin eine Futterrakete gebastelt habe. #6

Danke trotzdem.


----------



## icecream (8. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin,

so ich hab da auch mal ne kleene frage..
gibt es ne bestimmung ab wieviel hektar man mit einem schlauchboot als angler auf einem see darf..? jetzt ohne die jeweiligen bestimmungen des zuständigen vereines.

lg
mario


----------



## Thecatfisch (8. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



icecream schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> so ich hab da auch mal ne kleene frage..
> gibt es ne bestimmung ab wieviel hektar man mit einem schlauchboot als angler auf einem see darf..? jetzt ohne die jeweiligen bestimmungen des zuständigen vereines.
> ...



Ich denke mal das jeder Verein/jede Gemeinde da so seine eigenen Regelungen hat.

Aber als Vormerk,auf öffentlichen Seen zb.Parkanlagen ist's verboten.Aber das Tendiert auch nicht nach der Größe des Gewässers sondern nach anderen Faktoren, u. a. Tiefe,Unterwasserströmung,Kraut/schlingpflanzen etc,aber wie gesagt das hat jeder Verein/jede Gemeinde so ne eigene Vorstellung:m


----------



## Thecatfisch (8. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Aso danach hasste nicht gefragt  

Nene das Tentiert nicht nach der Gewässergröße


----------



## chivas (8. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Rotaugen Max schrieb:


> Also habe ich gedacht, frag' ich einfach mal nach, vielleicht weiß ja jemand einen guten Ersatz. Also irgendeinen Stoff der die gleichen Eigenschaften hat, nur dass man diesen Stoff eben im Supermarkt o.ä. bekommt.



versuchs mal mit gelatine ^^



klick


----------



## Thecatfisch (8. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



chivas schrieb:


> versuchs mal mit gelatine ^^
> 
> 
> 
> klick



Naja,zih mal mit Gelatine durch#h



So habe dann auch mal ne schnelle Frage und zwar was haltet ihr von den Sundrige Optonic funkern,die gibts bei meinem Dealer gerade für 130Euro,also für mich für 120Euro.

Habe gerade meine alten verkauft und will mir ne Funksounderbox kaufen,Geldlich dachte ich so max,130.

sry,ich weis dafür wird man jetzt nicht's blendendes bekommen aber en bissel was sollte man dafür schon bekommen,3 pieper + Empfänger.

Die Optonics habe ich mir Heute schon mal kurz angeschaut,sehen eigentlich ganz okey.Wie sihts mit der Funktionalität aus ??;+

Wäre echt nett wenn ihr mir gleich helfen könntet weil ich morgen schon zu meinem Dealer fahre um sie evt zu holen.


----------



## matzi250 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hab mal ne frage: was ändern eigentlich die verschiedenen vorfachlängen an der fängigkeit eines rigs? bzw habt ihr eine standardvorfachlänge oder welche faktoren beeinflussen die vorfachlänge?


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



matzi250 schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage: was ändern eigentlich die verschiedenen vorfachlängen an der fängigkeit eines rigs? bzw habt ihr eine standardvorfachlänge oder welche faktoren beeinflussen die vorfachlänge?



Ich mache meine Rigs in längen zwischen 15-25cm.

Desweiteren beeinflussen viele Faktoren die Zusammenstellung eines Rigs.

Wenn die Fische sehr Vorsichtig beißen nimmt man kurze Vorfächer.

Aber es gibt auch Situationen in den man wesentlich längere Vorfächer bindet zb.bei einem Verschlammten Gewässer.
Dort ist es so,bzw kann es sein das das Blei den Köder in Bereiche ziht an denen die Karpfen nciht nach Nahrung suchen,somit mach man dann längere Rigs.

Gibt aber noch viele andere Faktoren nach denen man seine Rigs bindet#6


----------



## HBT (10. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Wenn de nach Funkern suchst kann ich diese hier empfehlen (http://cgi.ebay.de/Bissanzeiger-Funk-Set-F100-Funkbissanzeiger-3-1-100-TOP_W0QQitemZ370074559793QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item370074559793&_trkparms=72%3A822|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318) sind nicht alzu teuer aber sind wirklich super im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. En Kumpel hat die jetzt und er hat keine Probleme, werde mir diese wahrscheinlich auch zulegen.
Oder diese von DAM sind au ni schlecht (http://cgi.ebay.de/DAM-QUICK-ALERT-...22|39:1|66:2|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318)


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Das sind die Optonics 

Die habe ich mir Gekauft und die sind echt geil!


----------



## HBT (10. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Jop die Dinger sind echt geil für den Preis^^


----------



## Carphunter' (10. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hätt da auch ne frage, und zwar^^

ich fütter und angle gerne mit halibut-pellets.....problem ist nur, das sie diese pellets bei diesen momentanen temperaturen binnen 2-3 stunden komplett aufgelöst haben.....nun wollt ich fragen ob ihr boilies bzw. pellets kennt, die geeenau so riechen, sich aber nit so schnell auflösen. hab zwar schonma die white halibut pellet pop-up´s geholt. nur leider ist der geruch absolut nicht vergleichbar


----------



## HBT (10. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Von welcher Firma sind dein Pellets ich hab ne zeitlang mit denen von Pro Logic gefischt und konnte mich über die Dauer eigetnlich nicht beschweren was auflösen betrifft.


----------



## Carphunter' (10. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

zum anfüttern nehm ich normale forellenpellets....und am haken hab ich eigentlich immer die barillo lochpellets von perlzer oder sensas genommen...hat ja sonst immer gut geklappt, bloß bei der momentanen wassertemperatur


----------



## k1ng (10. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop...-pur-hailbutt-pellet-boilie-tiefgefroren.html

Ich kaufe mir immer 20kg Heilbutt Pellets in ebay für 45 euro mit Versand.
Ich fische die immer noch mit einem Boilie am Hair und die lösen sich eigentlich nicht so shcnell auf


----------



## HBT (10. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

bin mir absoulut nicht sicher hab aber mal was von gehört das man die pellets anfrieren könnte und danach etwas dippen aber wie gesagt habs nur mal so gehört ob es funzt weiß ich nicht^^


----------



## Micha:R (10. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

tachchen  ik hätt auch  ma ne frage   wie is dat eigentlich kann  man nur hair rigs mit loch  haken binden  oder funzen  da auch  die blättchn hacken   ? weil  mit blättchn haken bekomm ichs net hin leider


----------



## Micha:R (10. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



HBT schrieb:


> Von welcher Firma sind dein Pellets ich hab ne zeitlang mit denen von Pro Logic gefischt und konnte mich über die Dauer eigetnlich nicht beschweren was auflösen betrifft.




 da muss ich  dir recht geben   ich  hab  die halibut pellets von  prologic     die  sind gut  3 stunden fit im wasser  was will man mehr #c


----------



## Carphunter' (10. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



dj_schränzchn schrieb:


> da muss ich  dir recht geben   ich  hab  die halibut pellets von  prologic     die  sind gut  3 stunden fit im wasser  was will man mehr #c



meine halten ja auch 2-3 stunden, aber ich will innner nacht nich die ganze zeit neu auswerfen usw.


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

DIe Pellets lösen sich langsamer auf wenn sie ohne Loch gekauft und gefüttert werden.

Also immer Selbst die Löcher in die Pellets bohren,auch wenn das mühsam ist (kenne das selber,habe fast das ganze letzte Jahr mit diesen Pellets gefischt).Aber die Ohne Vorbohrung halten wesentlich länger bzw.lösen sich wesentlich langsamer auf.


Sonst kannste dir nur Boilies kaufen die Stark nach Halibutt richen oder selbst welche rollen die du mit einem hohen anteil an kleingemahlenem Halibutt-Pellets herstellst.


----------



## carpcatcher91 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

manche Spezies legen ihre Pellets einige stunden in Fischöl ein...dadurch halten sie anscheinend ca. ne stunde länger!

mfg manu


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



dj_schränzchn schrieb:


> tachchen  ik hätt auch  ma ne frage   wie is dat eigentlich kann  man nur hair rigs mit loch  haken binden  oder funzen  da auch  die blättchn hacken   ? weil  mit blättchn haken bekomm ichs net hin leider




Klar kannste dir Rigs mit Plätchenhaken binden,nur dann kannste keinen No-Knot-knoten benutzten.

DU machst dann einfach einen ganz normalen Plätchenhaken-Knoten und das überstehende ende versihst du mit einer Schlaufe die als 'hair' dient.


----------



## Micha:R (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

|supergri dank  dir erstma aber haste  dafür vielleicht  ne anleitung oder so grinz  weil mit denn  blättchnhaken binden hab ichs allgemein nich so die trotteln  sich  meist wieder auf    naja  ik  binde auch  erst seit paar monaten  selber   aber hauptsächlich nur loch  haken    wäre cool  wennde irgendwas für mich  hättest =)  mfg micha


----------



## Micha:R (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Carphunter' schrieb:


> meine halten ja auch 2-3 stunden, aber ich will innner nacht nich die ganze zeit neu auswerfen usw.



joa klar dat stimmt schon   aber in der regel dauerts  meist nie länger als 3 stunden bis was geht uff die pellets =)  vondaher  passt das schon  aber wenns halt stresst der sollte nich  damit fischen


----------



## Thecatfisch (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Du  machst diesen Knoten:
*
• Doppelter Wickel-Knoten   *
Am besten geeignet für Plättchen-Haken. 






Und aus dem Überstehenden Ende machst du dann einen ganz einfachen schlaufenknoten der als 'hair' dient#6

Aber schon mal gesagt der No-knot Knoten hält viel mehr aus.


----------



## Golfer (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Meine Fragen:
Bekommt ihr alle Fischmehl oder Forelli beim Raiffeisen??
War vorhin da und die wollten mir das nicht geben weil ich wohl irgendeine Bescheinigung brauche und die das nur für Schweine verkaufen dürfen!!!


----------



## punkarpfen (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Fischmehl bekomme ich hier nicht bei Raiffeisen. Aber Forelli gibt es ohne Bescheinigung. Ich denke es geht darum, dass Tiermehle nicht an Wiederkäuer verfüttert werden sollen.


----------



## Golfer (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Mhh ich habe da aber auch von Forelli geredet und die wussten nichtmal was das ist^^und dann habe ich den das erklärt und dann meinten die jaa Fischmehl haben wir aber....


----------



## punkarpfen (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Dann frag doch nach "Forellenfutter" oder "Forellenaufzuchtfutter". Hersteller ist z.B. Dan-Ex.


----------



## Golfer (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Bekommt man das auch da und fuktioniert das genauso gut?
Wie hoch sollte ich den Anteil halten?


----------



## punkarpfen (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

|kopfkrat Das sind nur andere Namen für Forelli.


----------



## Golfer (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Ohhh^^


----------



## carpcatcher91 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

mv-internethandel...gibts nen 25kg sack für ca. 28€:m
Einfach mahlen und anschleißend im mix verwenden oder an die Karpfen im Aquarium verfüttern |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Thecatfisch (12. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



carpcatcher91 schrieb:


> an die Karpfen im Aquarium verfüttern |supergri|supergri|supergri



Das ist nicht zu empfehlen!

Denn die Pellets bilden bei zu großer Dosierung eine so starke Wollke,das dies das Aquarium sehr stark trübt.also lieber auf Normalens Futter zurückgreifen.


----------



## Pain (13. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Kein Problem kannst ja mal ne Rückmeldung geben,was du mit wem!? ehhm... ich meine was du mit was gedippt hasst.   UNd was du damit überlisten konntest,


 

Moin, bin  erst gestern etwas losgekommen und hab dein Tipp befolgt. Hab den "Fruchtboiloe in " Muscheldipp" gebadet und konnte einen recht kleinen Karpfen überlisten. Werde heute wohl wieder ans Wasser...#6


----------



## carpcatcher91 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Das ist nicht zu empfehlen!
> 
> Denn die Pellets bilden bei zu großer Dosierung eine so starke Wollke,das dies das Aquarium sehr stark trübt.also lieber auf Normalens Futter zurückgreifen.


 
Ja ich rede von einem richtigem Aquarium und nicht von so nem 100 liter Froschtümpel!

Ich fütter Forelli schon seit 2 Jahren in meinem Aquarium!
Klappt prima....


----------



## Thecatfisch (13. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



carpcatcher91 schrieb:


> Ja ich rede von einem richtigem Aquarium und nicht von so nem 100 liter Froschtümpel!
> 
> Ich fütter Forelli schon seit 2 Jahren in meinem Aquarium!
> Klappt prima....



Erstmal rede ich von zu hoher Dosierung....aber

Mein kleines Aquarium,in dem ich das schon mal ausprobiert habe,fasst unglaubliche 60liter:q

Aber hasst schon recht habe das gleiche mal im Teich gemacht,da war es okey nur auf der Oberfläche konnte man öle erkennen.Naja#6


----------



## Micha:R (13. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

besten dank =)


----------



## carpcatcher91 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Erstmal rede ich von zu hoher Dosierung....aber
> 
> Mein kleines Aquarium,in dem ich das schon mal ausprobiert habe,fasst unglaubliche 60liter:q
> 
> Aber hasst schon recht habe das gleiche mal im Teich gemacht,da war es okey nur auf der Oberfläche konnte man öle erkennen.Naja#6


 
Siehste...meins fasst knappe 400ltr.#6
Is ja auch egal jetzt...! Hier gehts ja schließlich um Fragen zum Karpfenfischen und nicht ums füttern von Forelli im Aquarium...:m:m:m

lg manu


----------



## Thecatfisch (19. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hey,
war gestern bei lidl und habe da einen ''Strawbery flavoured Sirup'' gesehen und prompt kam die Idde den anstatt der teuren Flavour's für die Boilieproduktion zu nehmen.

Vlt hat das ja schon einer ausprobiert?

Vlt ist das auch Schwachsinn,war halt nur so ein gedankengang


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hi catfisch,

die Idee ist gar nicht so schwachsinnig wie du denkst, es gibts nur einen kleinen Haken dabei!

Und zwar sind ja Boilieflavour sehr hoch konzentriert und dieser Sirup hat maximal nur eine Konzentration von 1:15, so dass du vor dem Problem stehen wirst das du um die gleiche Geschmackskonzentration wie mit Boilieflavour zu erreichen wesentlich mehr Flüssigkeit in den Boilieteig geben musst was wiederum zu einem Problem führen könnte mit der Teigkonsitenz,
da normales Flavour ja meistens pro Kilo Teig nur mit 5ml konzentriert wird!

So mir fallen auch gleich zwei Lösungsansätze ein :


1. du Kochst den Sirup weiter ein so dass sich die Konzentration erhöht was Funktionieren könnte

oder
2. du nimmst nur maximal 10ml Sirup was evtl. auch Funktionieren könnte nur das die Konzentration im Teig halt icht so groß ist wie mit klassischen Flavour.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## julian123 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

So ich hab dann auch nochmal ne kleine Frage.
Wenn man einen Platz intensiv über mehrere Wochen (ca. 3-4 Wochen) befüttern möchte und dabei z.B 2 verschiedene Sorten Boilies verwendet, die aber nur für 2 wochen reichen, ist es dann schlimm wenn man einfach 2 neue, andere Sorten verwendet und mit denen weiterfüttert?

Weil sich die Karpfen ja erst an einen Köder gewöhnen müssen 
und dann ganz plötzlich eine "Umstellung" kommt.


----------



## carpcatcher91 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

ich würde einfach alle Murmeln mischen...dann hast fütterst du zwar Boilies in 4 Geschmacksrichtungen, aber immer noch besser als die "Umstellung"


----------



## tarpoon (25. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

ich sag mal " hauptsache: futter bei die fische")
reicht dir eine woche füttern nicht aus???


----------



## julian123 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Naja normaler Weise schon nur ich hab jetzt vor die Herbstwochen solange es das Wetter noch zulässt mit nem Kumpel intensiv nen Platz zu befüttern und dann an jedem Wochenende angeln zu gehn.


----------



## Filz321 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

eben kurz zwischendurch: Welchen Durchmesser nehmt ihr bei Rig Tubes?
Ist da 0,75mm Standardoder nehmt ihr dünnere  damit nicht so viel Luft eingeschlossenw erden kann? 
Hab zahlreiche von Fox, die sind so dünn, dass man die Schnur selsbt mit Hilfe des Einfädeldrahtes nicht durchbekommt.

Hat schon jemand das Sinking Tube von Korda ausprobiert?


----------



## Hanno (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Ja, ich hab das Sinking Tube von Korda! Ist zuverlässig sinkend! Ist halt nur Mühsam, die Schnur durchd den Schlauch zu bekommen, wie´s ja halt immer so ist, mit den dingern... Sobald du eine Macke in der Schnur hast, die du durchfädeln willst, haste verloren, musst die Schnur wieder rausziehen, abschneiden und dann das ganze von Vorne, bis es "vollbracht" ist... Bei billigen, steifen Sleeves ist das weitaus einfacher!:q
Aber das ist ja das immerwährende Leiden des Karpfenanglers....
Gruß Hanno


----------



## senner (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

für sowas benutz ich leadcore. mit etwas geschick kann man fast alle rigs mit leadcore anstatt dem antitangle schlauch binden und funzt einwandfrei :m


----------



## federer (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallöle :-D

kann mir jemand ein bild von einer nicht allzu komplizierten Karpfenmotage für den grund geben ??des wäre echt nett 

mfg


----------



## fantazia (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Filz321 schrieb:


> eben kurz zwischendurch: Welchen Durchmesser nehmt ihr bei Rig Tubes?
> Ist da 0,75mm Standardoder nehmt ihr dünnere  damit nicht so viel Luft eingeschlossenw erden kann?
> Hab zahlreiche von Fox, die sind so dünn, dass man die Schnur selsbt mit Hilfe des Einfädeldrahtes nicht durchbekommt.
> 
> Hat schon jemand das Sinking Tube von Korda ausprobiert?


Also ich bekomme meine 35er Mono ohne probleme durch das Fox Tungsten Rig Tube.Entweder Schnur so schräg mit einem Cutter-Messer abschneiden das die Schnur zum Ende hin keine Kante hat oder halt nen Einfädeldraht nehmen.Ich nutze zb. den von Mika.Habe zwar auch einen von Anaconda aber der ist bisschen dicker und geht halt bisschen schwieriger durch.Aber gehen tut es mit beiden ohne Probleme.


----------



## fantazia (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



federer schrieb:


> Hallöle :-D
> 
> kann mir jemand ein bild von einer nicht allzu komplizierten Karpfenmotage für den grund geben ??des wäre echt nett
> 
> mfg


http://www.angler-online.de/images/stories/achim_montage_eins_neu.jpg


----------



## aleex (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hey
also zu dem Futterrezept hab ich auch noch eins:
100g vanille pulver
250g kokosraspeln
100g kartoffelpuffer
250g weizenkleie
100g haferflocken
100g mais


----------



## Filz321 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Aso der Einfädeldraht geht definitiv nicht durchs Tube von Fox.

Woltle mir aber auch schon allein aufgrund der Farbe ein neues kaufen.
Was habt ihr denn für ein Durchmesser bei den Tubes? Woltle halt was im internet bestellen.....
Ich vermute das mein jetziges von Fox bei unter 0.5 mm liegt.
Gruß


----------



## fantazia (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Filz321 schrieb:


> Aso der Einfädeldraht geht definitiv nicht durchs Tube von Fox.
> 
> Woltle mir aber auch schon allein aufgrund der Farbe ein neues kaufen.
> Was habt ihr denn für ein Durchmesser bei den Tubes? Woltle halt was im internet bestellen.....
> ...


Was hast du denn an der Farbe von den Fox Loaded Tungsten Rig Tube auszusetzen?Passt doch perfekt zu den Fox Bleien.Und was für einen Einfädeldraht hast du?

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/product_info.php?products_id=3395
Durchmesser: 1,7mm


----------



## Jens0883 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



fantazia schrieb:


> http://www.angler-online.de/images/stories/achim_montage_eins_neu.jpg



Das Vorfach sieht aber sehr komisch aus. Was soll der Schrumpfschlauch in diesem Winkel? Genau in die andere Richtung wäre richtig. Und ich finde das der Schr.-schlauch zu lang gewählt ist.


----------



## fantazia (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Jens0883 schrieb:


> Das Vorfach sieht aber sehr komisch aus. Was soll der Schrumpfschlauch in diesem Winkel? Genau in die andere Richtung wäre richtig. Und ich finde das der Schr.-schlauch zu lang gewählt ist.


Hab das Foto ausm Netz geholt.Is net meine Montage.
http://www.angler-online.de/friedfi...eln/459-fuer-karpfen-anfaenger-inline-montage


----------



## schultie (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



> kann mir jemand ein bild von einer nicht allzu komplizierten Karpfenmotage für den grund geben ??des wäre echt nett


HIER bekommst du die verschiedensten Montagen mit Bildern recht gut erklärt.


----------



## Jens0883 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Das war klar. Der Fragende sollte nur was Vernünftiges gezeigt bekommen.

@ schultie: das ist eine sehr gute Seite
@ federer: Benutze am Anfang erstmal das No-knot-Rig. Es funktioniert und es ist einfach aufgebaut.


----------



## fantazia (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Jens0883 schrieb:


> Das war klar. Der Fragende sollte nur was Vernünftiges gezeigt bekommen.
> 
> @ schultie: das ist eine sehr gute Seite
> @ federer: Benutze am Anfang erstmal das No-knot-Rig. Es funktioniert und es ist einfach aufgebaut.


Ok gehe dann nacher mal in Keller und mache von meinen Montagen paar Fotos.


----------



## federer (12. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

wie viele cm sollte die montage über dem grund sein ???

mfg


----------



## Jerkman69 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hi federer,
 wenn Du mit Grundblei (fest oder lose)angelst, dann bleibt der Köder auf dem Grund liegen. Der Karpfen nimmt ihn Da auch auf. Solltest Du schlammigen Boden haben, würde ich Dir zu einem Pop Up Boilie am Haar raten, da er nicht im Schlamm versinken kann. Sehr ratsam auch bei Bodenpflanzen. Die Länge des Vorfaches musst Du Dir selber austüfteln(Tiefe Schlamm, Höhe Pflanzen).


----------



## Filz321 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

ich hab ein anderes Tube von Fox, das sit sehr hell, genau der Gegensatz zu den Bleifarben...

Jetzt hab ich aber ein von Korda, soll wohl funktionieren....


----------



## Thecatfisch (23. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Nabend,
Ich breuchte in nächster Zeit eine Boiliegun.Weil mir das ständige von Hand rollen der Würstchen,auf'en Keks geht 

Dachte da an keine mit Luftdruck,sondern mit Handbetrieb.Immer wieder höre ich dann,dass ihr Silikonspritzen ausem Baumarkt verwendet.Wie soll das gehen?Die benötigen Kartuschen die man nicht beliebig befüllen kann?Welche Silikonspritzen verwendet ihr da und in welchem Preissegment bewegen die sich.
Ich brauche für meine paar Kilos Boilies die ich hin  und wieder Rolle keine Super-Mega-hochwertige-''titan'' (  )- gun,sondern eine preisgünstige.

Habe vorgestern bei Galileo eine gesehen,die man beliebig befüllen kann,wäre also genau das richtige.Wobei die Würstchen ja den Richtigen Durchmesser(meistens 20 )haben sollen.

Bei Askari gibt'et eine für 27Euro und für 4Euro,Ersatzdüsen.Vlt gehts ja billiger,sehr viel billiger. 

Direkt am Anfang,empfehlt mir nicht:,,Bezahl lieber ein bisschen mehr,dann hasste länger was davon!''.Den Spruch benutz ich selbst so oft bzw. gebe ihn selbst an andere Leute hier im Board weiter das ich dies selbst weis 

-Sie soll Preisgünstig sein,aber ihren Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## crossfire (23. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Ich breuchte in nächster Zeit eine Boiliegun.Weil mir das ständige von Hand rollen der Würstchen,auf'en Keks geht
> 
> Dachte da an keine mit Luftdruck,sondern mit Handbetrieb.Immer wieder höre ich dann,dass ihr Silikonspritzen ausem Baumarkt verwendet.Wie soll das gehen?Die benötigen Kartuschen die man nicht beliebig befüllen kann?Welche Silikonspritzen verwendet ihr da und in welchem Preissegment bewegen die sich.
> ...



Ok wenn du keine Air haben willst könnte ich dir meine Handgun verkaufen geht ganz gut mit der brauch die nur nicht mehr weil mien vater mir ne Airgun beschafft hat.Wenn interesse hast immer gern.


----------



## CarpHunter15 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

ich denk ma jeder kent so früchtesirup den man mit wasser mischt und dann ein sehr schmackhaftes getränk hat....kan man den auch als dip verwenden oder sind da inhaltsstoffe drin die i-wie den fischen schaden?
|pfisch:​


----------



## Thecatfisch (24. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



CarpHunter15 schrieb:


> ich denk ma jeder kent so früchtesirup den man mit wasser mischt und dann ein sehr schmackhaftes getränk hat....kan man den auch als dip verwenden oder sind da inhaltsstoffe drin die i-wie den fischen schaden?
> |pfisch:​



Habe gerade nen Kg Erdbeer/Mais Boilies gerollt.

MIt Erdbeer Sirup als Flavourersatz.

Wenn du ma ein paar seiten zurückscrollst wirst du deine Frage,von mir gestellt,sehen

Man muss sich nur mal klarmachen das die Idee super ist,aber Flavour ist hochkonzentriert.

Die Menge an Sirup(Flüssigkeit) die du Brauchen würdest um einen akkzeptablen Geruch nach Erdbeere zu bekommen,der Würde deinen MIx dünnflüssig machen.Musste ich gerade bemerken,die Boilies sind trotzdem gut geworden aber richen nach Mais,nicht nach Erdbeere#6


----------



## CarpHunter15 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

na dann ich werds auch ma probieren|wavey:


----------



## Filz321 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

schmecken die auch nach Mais oder nach erdbeer?


----------



## Thecatfisch (26. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Mein Kumpel hat die mal gerade Probiert,er meinte die schmecken nur nach Mais.

Er ist heiß darauf jeden Boilieteig zu Probieren,auch die Fischmixe..... 

Naja die einzigsten die ich mal Probiert habe waren 10mm Erdbeer boilies von snyper,

Viele kennen sie unter dem Namen Haribo-Boilies,sie richen nach HAribo,schmecken nach Haribo,aber wenn man Drauf beist ist der Spaß vorbei  MEHL in größerer Auflage...


----------



## Hanno (26. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Wo du grade Haribo
 ansprichst: Hat von euch schonmal jemand Gummibärchen aufs Haar gezogen und was gefangen?:q
Hanno


----------



## orange (26. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

nö aber ne lakritz schnecke


----------



## gringo92 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

jap ich ! ...

habe ich beim stalken nicht aufs haar gezogen sondern direkt auf den haken .. is schon lange her aber es hat funktioniert der karpfen hat sich das gummibärchen geschnappt xD ...

und nen kumpl hat einen auf nimm 2 soft gefangen xD


----------



## Hanno (26. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Auf Nimm 2 Soft? |supergri|supergri|supergri
Werd ich auch mal probieren!
Hanno


----------



## gringo92 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hmm warscheinlich ein glücksfang ... 
boilies laufen warscheinlich besser xD !

aber er wollte einfach mal was neues ausprobieren ..


----------



## yassin (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

So ich hab dann auch mal ne frage
und zwar,wollte ich mir ne neue Karpfenrolle zulegen und dachte da an die daiwa regal plus was meint ihr?
WENN IHR NE BESSERE BIS 80EURO EMPHFEHLEN KÖNNT DANN NUR ZU.
Freu mich über jede gescheite antwort.


----------



## Karpfencrack (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

okuma baitfeeder sollen nicht schlecht sein

ich würd mir allerdings die daiwa emcast adv. zulegen


----------



## yassin (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

@karpfencrack

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ja hab mir auch schon überlegt die EMCAST zu holen,aber ich wollte diesmal nicht über 90euronen gehen .Das war wohl nichts, egal lieber einmal/wieder etwas mehr investieren.


----------



## gringo92 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



yassin schrieb:


> @karpfencrack
> 
> Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> Ja hab mir auch schon überlegt die EMCAST zu holen,aber ich wollte diesmal nicht über 90euronen gehen .Das war wohl nichts, egal lieber einmal/wieder etwas mehr investieren.


 

doch das könnte was werden 
https://www.watersportcentrale.eu/portal/producten_zoeken.aspx?tab_id=42&zoek=daiwa

schaue da 

wen du keinen freilauf benötigst ist die zu empfehlen nen kumpel fischt die ..ist super zufrieden


----------



## julian123 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



gringo92 schrieb:


> doch das könnte was werden
> https://www.watersportcentrale.eu/portal/producten_zoeken.aspx?tab_id=42&zoek=daiwa
> 
> schaue da
> ...


 
Ich hab mich gestern auch mit nem Bekannten über die Rolle unterhalten, weil ich mir die auch holen wollte.
Aber er hat mir sofort von der Rolle abgeraten und wenn er das sagt, dann glaub ich ihm das auch, weil man ihm da wirklich vertrauen kann und er auch das Wissen hat.
Ich krieg jetzt warscheinlich 3 Daiwa Emblem 4500 xt und die sind echt top!


----------



## max_hoppus (28. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

"Aber er hat mir sofort von der Rolle abgeraten und wenn er das sagt, dann glaub ich ihm das auch, weil man ihm da wirklich vertrauen kann und er auch das Wissen hat."

Hatte er denn auch ne Begründung?
Ich würde mir an eurer Stelle die guten alten Shimano Baitrunner Aero RE holen...


----------



## yassin (28. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

@ gringo92

Wieviel Versand muss man denn da bezahlen;+


----------



## yassin (28. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Und was haltet ihr von der Spro incognito LCS ?


----------



## gringo92 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



yassin schrieb:


> @ gringo92
> 
> Wieviel Versand muss man denn da bezahlen;+


 

weis nicht muss doch da irgendwo stehen#c

aufjedenfall ist das keine abzocker seite 

@julian sicher ist die XT der hammer aber die musste erstmal bekommen ..

die shimano aero gefällt mir von der optik nicht genauso wie die US baitrunner .. |rolleyes

die spro kenn ich nicht .


----------



## max_hoppus (28. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Ja, sind leider keine auf hochglanzpolierten Protzteile... Sorry, nichts gegen dich, aber wer nur nach Optik kauft ist auch nen bisschen weggetreten...


----------



## gringo92 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



max_hoppus schrieb:


> Ja, sind leider keine auf hochglanzpolierten Protzteile... Sorry, nichts gegen dich, aber wer nur nach Optik kauft ist auch nen bisschen weggetreten...


 

wenn mich die rolle zu 100 % in funnktionalität überzeugen würde wäre ich mit der optik auch einverstanden aber ich denke es gibt schönere die das gleiche taugen für einen inetwa gleichen preis ..


----------



## yassin (28. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

@gringo

Die Seite ist Belgisch... da steht nur Versand nach Belgien,Luxenburg und Holland.#h


----------



## gringo92 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



yassin schrieb:


> @gringo
> 
> Die Seite ist Belgisch... da steht nur Versand nach Belgien,Luxenburg und Holland.#h


 

http://www.watersportcentrale.nl/ da musst eunten die sprache auswählen in deinem falle deutsch ;P


----------



## suchti (28. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hier die gleiche Seite auf deutsch.

Edit: gringo war schneller


----------



## yassin (28. September 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Jo danke Jungs
Dann bleib ich ja doch unter 90Euro:m


----------



## HBT (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

so ich wollte mal en paar infos über die Okuma Powerliner PL-865 Baitfeeder einholen. Kann mit jemand etwas über schnurverlegung und wurfeigenschaften sagen? wäre sehr dankbar für infos oder andere vorschläge sollte aber nicht mehr wie 60 euro kosten. Achja und noch ne Frage konnte jetzt sehr gut en paar eimer blb baits erstehen, und wollte wissen ob man die einfrieren kann ohne dass sie an lockwirkung verlieren und wenn ja wie ich sie am besten einfriere. thx im vorraus
 HBT


----------



## Karpfencrack (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

über okuma rollen höhrt man eigendlich nur gutes solln für ihr preisegment top sein,ich glaub nicht das du für 60 euro was besseres finden wirst


----------



## HBT (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

ja und kennt jemand die QUANTUM Crypton SCS 1070 wäre au noch im budget. und zu meiner boiliefrage weiß niemand was?


----------



## Jens0883 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Guck doch mal bei ebay nach der okuma epix. Wenn du Glück hsat bekommst du noch welche. Das sind absolute Top Rollen.


----------



## Casualties (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



HBT schrieb:


> so ich wollte mal en paar infos über die Okuma Powerliner PL-865 Baitfeeder einholen. Kann mit jemand etwas über schnurverlegung und wurfeigenschaften sagen? wäre sehr dankbar für infos oder andere vorschläge sollte aber nicht mehr wie 60 euro kosten. Achja und noch ne Frage konnte jetzt sehr gut en paar eimer blb baits erstehen, und wollte wissen ob man die einfrieren kann ohne dass sie an lockwirkung verlieren und wenn ja wie ich sie am besten einfriere. thx im vorraus
> HBT


 Ich hab die Okuma auch
und ich muss sagen das erste 3/4 Jahr was sie echt TOP
WAHR 
Jet5s schleichen sich schon die ersten fehler ein 
z.B Freilauf geht nicht mehr
Bremse Hängt 
Freilauf schaltet manchmal einfach um ..........
Soll ich noch weiter mamchen??

Eins hab ich mir jets schon geschworen Keine Freilauf rolle mehr.(Shiman big baitrunner ausgenommen)


----------



## turm13 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

naja, es gibt durchaus noch Freilaufrollen die brauchbar sind ausser der Baitrunner. Daiwa Infinity usw....


----------



## HBT (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Naja klar baitrunner und infinity sind top aber eben auch sehr teuer und daher für mich als schüler nicht unbedingt erschwinglich. und da ich in einer kiesgrube angele und mitunter 200-300 meine angeln platziere muss sie auch ne gewisse schnurkapazität haben.


----------



## ExoriLukas (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo Boardis,
Hab auch ne Frage :
Ich füttere jetzt seit 4Tagen an ' meinem Baggersee ' mit Mais &Weizen an.
Nur frage ich mich mit was für einem Köder ich (übermorgen) losgehen soll : Für mich würden in Frage kommen:
- Boilie
- Mais(kette)
- Tauwurm 
Was meint ihr ?!
Hab in dieser Hinsicht noch nicht so viiiiiel Ahnung 
Lg


----------



## CarpMetty (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin! 
Mais würde sich natürlich anbieten. Aber Boilies sind da natürlich auch ne Wahl, wäre aber noch besser gewesen, wenn de auch noch Boilies gefüttert hättest. Wurm, warum nicht, wäre aber meine letzte Wahl gewesen! Fangen kannste mit allen 3, am besten einfach alles durchprobieren!


----------



## max_hoppus (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

So eben dazu ne frage...
Letztes Wochenende haben wir noch vor einem Seerosenfeld in ca. 1-2m Tiefe gefischt und auch gefangen (ein 20 Pfd). Allerdings waren's da auch noch ca. 15°C am Tag, jetzt kühlt es ja langsam auf ca. 10°C ab. Der See hat nur 4ha und ein Badewannenprofil + sehr viele Seerosen. Die tiefste Stelle liegt bei nur ca. 4m. Meint ihr sollte ich mal die Taktik ändern und es im tieferen versuchen? An den Seerosen scheinen sie zwar noch zu fressen, aber ich weiß nicht ob das noch länger so sein wird. Außerdem sind es im grunde 2 Seen, welche mit einem kleinen "Kanal" verbunden sind (der ist nur ca. 30m lang), dort sollen die Karpfen auch durchziehen, allerdings ist es dort nur um die 0,5m tief. Wüsste gerne, wie ihr vorgehen würdet. Alt bewährt, tiefe Stellen (4m), oder doch eher an der Verbindung? Füttern wollte ich 2 mal, jeweils ca. 1,5 kg Mais/Paniermehl, sowie 500g Boilies.
Freue mich auf eure Vorschläge...


----------



## turm13 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

ich würde ruhig auch 1 rute im seichten lassen. wir konnten auch im spätherbst/ winteranfang noch karpfen an den fressplätzen vom sommer fangen. dort war es sogar auch nur 1 m tief und kurz vor einem seerosenfeld. vielleicht hält das wasser auch durch die seerosen ein bisschen höhere temperatur, ist nur eine vermutung aber könnte ja sein...


----------



## CarpMetty (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin!
Von hier aus wissen wir ja auch nicht, was eure Karpfen machen. Ich würde mir 2 Stellen machen, eine vor den Rosen, und eine im tiefen, wirst dann schon selber rausfinden, wo die Karpfen sich aufhalten!


----------



## max_hoppus (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Jo, schon klar, aber ich weiß doch genauso wenig, was die Karpfen jetzt gerade machen  ...
Daher wollte ich einfach hören, wie ihr vorgehen würdet... Ich werde denke ich wieder vor den Seerosen fischen und evtl eine mit PVA-Beutel in Richtung Seemitte...
LG


----------



## CarpMetty (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin!
Weiß zufällig jemand, was genau Enduro Veranstaltungen sind?


----------



## macmarco (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin....

Ich bin zwar nicht der große Karpenangler, aber eins würde mich schon mal interessieren...
Kann sein, dass ihr es bereits des öfteren erklärt habt, aber gefunden habe ich nicht wirklich was #c

Warum springen Karpfen eigentlich???

Habe es vorher nieeeeeee gesehen, aber seit kurzem befischen ich einen kleinen See und des öfterem am Tage hüpfen sie mal as dem Wasser #h


----------



## macmarco (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Weiß dat keiner?oder möcht mir keiner Antworten???|kopfkrat


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

guck mal bei www.adventure-fishing-online.de 
dann guckst du bei Berichte --> Kundenberichte!
Irgendwo ist einBericht von Holger Berner der Heißt " Warum springen sie"

Viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## Spiro (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Es gibt sicher ne Menge Leute im Board, die ne Menge mehr Ahnung von Karpfen haben als ich, aber es könnte an Karpfenläuse oder Fischegel bzw allgemein Parasiten liegen.

@Carpcatcher die Domain vom link ist nicht verfügbar.

Hmm, jetzt gehts plötzlich...

MfG 
Spiro


----------



## asuselite (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hey Leute,

weiß zufällig jemand etwas über die neuen Daiwa Boilies? Die sollen auf der Anspo vorgestellt worden sein. Weiß jemand wo man die beziehen kann?? 
Schon mal Danke für eure Hilfe!#6

Gruß Simon!


----------



## tarpoon (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

mein tackledealer bekommt sie im dezember geliefert. wirklich schlechter zeitpunkt für schönwetterangler)


----------



## gringo92 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Moin!
> Weiß zufällig jemand, was genau Enduro Veranstaltungen sind?



das sind meines wissens veranstaltungen die über einen kleineren zeitraum gehen also nicht 1woche lang fischen sondern 1-2tage ohne vorzufüttern ..


----------



## Micha:R (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

#h moinsn  kann mir  bitte einer sagen wie ich  pop  ups herstellen kann ;+


----------



## Thecatfisch (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

-Inne Mikrowelle tun
-Kokkugel mit teig ummanteln*schwimmt ewig*
-Sehr leichte Mehle(Krustentiermehle ect) benutzen
-....


----------



## Froscher (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

oder einfach dem trockenmix backpulver untermischen....funtzt bestens


----------



## Filz321 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

wieviel backpulver packste denn pro kilo rein?
und wie lange schwimmen die pop-ups?


----------



## Froscher (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

also ich tu immer pro kilo mix so 5 päckchen rein. schwimmen tun sie ewig, hab ihn dann nur nach 2 tagen ausm becher getan, weil er schon ein bisschen gemuffelt hat...:v:vik: da schwamm er noch bestens....und wichtig: selfmade pop ups nicht einfrieren, sonst werden es normale sinker und sie werden steinhart!!


----------



## Micha:R (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

coole sache ich  bedanke mich  recht  herzlich    bei euch   für  die antworten =)   aber ich hätte mal  noch  eine  andere frage     und zwar :   ich  hab mal meine  selfmade boilies  eingefroren  und nach  dem  auftauen warn alle boilies  total matschig und sind  fast zerfallen. weiß einer   vielleicht  weshalb ?


----------



## Thecatfisch (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Nicht genug trocknen gelassen,somit war noch zu viel feuchtigkeit im Boilie,oder Gefrierbrand..ect?


----------



## Micha:R (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

das könnte sein habse nach  2 tagen  trocknen eingefroren


----------



## zrako (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

je nach lagerort und durchmesser finde ich 2 tage eigentlich ok


----------



## Micha:R (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



zrako schrieb:


> je nach lagerort und durchmesser finde ich 2 tage eigentlich ok




#c kein plan erlich  gesagt.......   habse  2 tage in der küche liegen lassen  auf nen handtuch .    und von der größe her waren alle so  um die  20 mm


----------



## zrako (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

das handttuch war das problem

nehm das nächste mal ein gitter

schau sie dir dann nach 2-3 tagen mal an, da wirst du schon nen unterschied bemerken.

es ist natürlich auch möglich das dein mix oder die kochzeit vielleicht nicht optimal war


----------



## Micha:R (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

das kann natürlich  auch  sein  das nicht alles so  optimal  war ,  naja erstma  besten dank  an dich   ma schauen obs beim nächsten mal besser klappt


----------



## zrako (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

np:vik:


----------



## asuselite (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hey,

kleiner Tipp zu trocknung der Boilies
wenns nicht mehr als 5 kg sind schmeiß sie vorsichtig in deinen Carpsack und schüttel den all 5 -10 std ordentlich durch!
Klapp wunderbar!:m

Gruß Simon!|wavey:


----------



## Micha:R (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

jo besten dank an euch    ich hätte aber mal noch  eine andere frage  und zwar:  ich  angel an einen see der total   zu mit entengrütze is .Meine grund montagen sind jedes mal voll mit son  zeuch .  Was könnte ich  machen damit da wenigstens net mehr nen kilo  grütze dran hängt ?  wie  reduziere ich  das ??  ich hätte gedacht  bauschaum oder sowas ?  und  durch  das grütze zeuch hab ich    das gefühl das die selbsthakmontage garnicht  funktioniert  ,weil  der haken jedes mal  total zu is mit son zeuch   wie soll sich  da  was  haken ?? #c  ich  währe  über nen rat dankbar ;+


----------



## Karpfendengeler (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo für solche Fälle kann ich dir nur PVA ans herz legen ! Kauf dir die Säcke in ausreichender Größe ! Stopf deinen köder mit Montage rein vielleicht noch ein paar Pellets oder Partikel und ab damit !

Gruß


----------



## Micha:R (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

ok danke ...  pva säcke und   schnur hab ich ,  das beschissene is , ich  kann dann  nicht  wirklich  weit  auswerfen ,  weil   schon allein  meine  90  gramm  richworth  inline bleie zu schwer sind  . und wie ich  hier in einigen threads sehen konnte  sollte man so schwere bleie  nehmen damit der  selbsthak  effekt  klappt . ( ich  benutz  festblei )


----------



## Thecatfisch (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Was benutzt du denn für Ruten?

Ich werfe mit meinen 3lbs Karpfenruten 90g + Pva-Sack,da kommen schon locker so 150-170g zusammen die ich gut durchzihen kann...


----------



## Micha:R (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

ich hab  nicht so sonderlich die guten ruten   hab einma die dam onliner carp   und die cormoran eurostar cARP ,   alle beide 3 lbs wurfgewicht    .  ohne  diese pva säcke werf ich  knapp   70 meter    und mit pva  nur  30  - 40 meter


----------



## gringo92 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

ich hätte dann nen leichteres blei genommen vieleicht so 50-60g.

das blei setzt sich schließlich trotzdem ein bisschen in der grütze fest,
somit ist ein guter selbsthak effekt trotzdem gegeben da der wiederstand durch die "grütze" höher ist.

ansonsten wie schon erwähnt die ganze montage in einen pva beutel einpacken .


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

dann tu halt in den Pva sack nur deine montage und nicht noch zuätzlich futter dann hast du ja das fast das gleiche wurfgewicht! hast dann nur noch ein paar meter weniger wurfweite wegen dem luftwiederstand!

was ist eigentlich diese "grütze"?


----------



## Micha:R (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

naja kennste net diese  grüne entengrütze  ??  die nennt man  glaube so


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

schwimmt die auf der oberfläche oder ist die am grund?


----------



## suchti (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Die schwimmt auf der Oberfläche und heißt eigentlich Kleine Wasserlinse


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

ok! jetzt weiß ich was das ist!


----------



## Thecatfisch (5. November 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hey Ab'ler,

Habe mal ne Frage,und zwar habe ich die Sunridge Optonic Bissanzeiger,Eigentlich bin ich sehr zufrieden aber es gibt da doch nen Makel.

Das Gewinde,das dreht durch...Habe es mittlerweile mit Heisklebepistole versiegelt,aber trotzdem wird das Problem bestimmt wieder auftauchen(habe [bis Weihnachten]ein Rod pod das keine abnehmbaren Buzzer Bars hat)

Desweiteren geht mir das Zeitaufwändige einderehen der Bissanzeiger aufen Keks.. 

Naja habe dan meinen Dealer gefragt der hat mir von Zebco solche Conjektoren mit schnelladapter bzw mit einem Verigelungssystem.Ein Kumpel hat die sich geholt und die sind eigentlich garnicht mal so schlecht,nur nen Bischen groß und mit 14 Euro für 3 Stück nicht gerade Billig.
Habe im Katalog von Angelsport schirmer die Quick Release Connector endeckt,nun meine Frage nach langer einführung:
Es gibt diese Connectoren in klein,mittel und groß.Haben die alle die gleiche größe des Gewindes(also für Bissanzeiger) ? Oder kann es sein das diese Größen nur für den Conector aber nciht für das Gewinde gelten? Denn die von Zebco sind ziemlich groß und die von Prolodgic sind auch nen Bichen Günstiger..(8.95Euro)sehen auch Robuster aus..Was meinst ihr..


----------



## frankilte (5. November 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Gewinde ist überall das selbe . Das einkleben mit der Heißluftpistole ist ... naja |kopfkrat . Wenn schon kleben , 
dann mit 2 Komponenten Epoxy . 
Für Deine Zwecke solltest Du die kleinen Teile nehmen und 
die von Prologic sind wirklich gut . Hab sie für meinen Sohn auch geholt und das schon vor 2 Jahren . #h


----------



## Micha:R (8. November 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

moin  ich  würde mal gern wissen  ob 30er mono schnur ausreichend is um auf carps zu angeln ?


----------



## Thecatfisch (8. November 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Das hängt von vielen Faktoren ab,aber im Prinzip Jo,Ich angel generell mit 0.32mm-0.35mm---das ist ausreichend,zumindestens für meine Verhälltnisse.

Aber zu deiner Frage,die irgendwie nen bissel Lasch gestellt ist wäre meine Antwort spontan:Ja!


----------



## miosga (8. November 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo Dj_schränzchn,
die meisten angeln mit 30 oder 35 mono auf karpfen. Ich angel mit 25 mono auf karpfen und mir ist noch nie einer abgerissen, man muss nur etwas vorsichtiger drillen. Also kannst du beruhigt mit deiner 30 mono auf karpfen angeln.


----------



## gringo92 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

wenn du fische von über 20pfund erwartest halte ich die schnur für zu schwach , da wäre mir das risiko zu hoch ,
schon schade wen du den fisch deines lebens aufgrund zu dünner schnur velrierst


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

gringo92@  2- 2 1/2 lb Rute  0,25 Mono schnur nix geileres. Wen du ne weiche Rute hast pasiert da überhaupt nix|supergri


----------



## bennie (8. November 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

ich fisch auch 30er und das mit ab 20pfund stärker is quatsch!


----------



## MrTom (8. November 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



bennie schrieb:


> das mit ab 20pfund stärker is quatsch!


Ich hätte es zwar mehr so durch die Blume gesagt, aber der Bennie hat Recht-das ist Bullshit.

mfg Thomas


----------



## Micha:R (8. November 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

danke an euch


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hätt mal ne frage: ist es für den schlafsack besser, wenn er zusammengerollt wird und dann in den beutel oder ihn in den beutel zu stopfen???


----------



## Micha:R (9. November 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

moin  ich   will heute abend mit nem kumpel   pop ups herstellen !!!!  und würde aber gern mal vorher  von euch wissen was ihr so  von den zutaten haltet die wir   zur verfügung haben  , also ich leg mal los .    zimt   ,vanillezucker , rum , kartoffelmehl, weißbrot backmischung , mandeln gemahlen , weizen griess, hefe, vanille aroma ,  backpulver , feine speisestärke , paniermehl , maismehl,  und grieß ..........   falls  jemanden   noch zutaten   einfallen  auf die man nicht  verzichten sollte  , lassts uns   wissen      danke schonma   im vorraus   greetz micha .................             ps. ich  hatte noch an frolics gedacht  aber  wie bekomm ich  das klein ? funzt das mit ner küchenmaschine  ? zwecks klein mahlen ? oder doch besser   einweichen in  wasser die frolics ?


----------



## Micha:R (9. November 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Carp-Hunter7 zusammengerollt


----------



## derwaldi (9. November 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

und wieso nicht ausgelegt,also wenn er normal auf einer liege liegt??


----------



## Micha:R (9. November 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

|kopfkrat


----------



## Thecatfisch (19. November 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

So ich Habe mal ne Frage...

Zum einen mal:Ich würde gerne mal Wissen was ihr von der Okuma Magic 280 Haltet(habe davon eine,in na Stunde 2) ??

Denn das ist ja eigentlich ne Brandungsrolle,würde einfach mal eure allgemeine Meinung zur Verwendung dieser Rolle beim Karpfenangeln haben...

Ich fische diese Rolle nun Ziemlich genau 3 Jahre und die Funktioniert immer noch Top.Meiner Meinung nach einfach in Sachen Preis/Leistung mit das beste was man kriegen kann.

Zurzeit habe ich ja 2 Mitchell Performance Fr 005,aber die Kurbeln mir Zu wenig Schnur ein,also ich musds viel zu viel Kurbeln um genug schnug einzukurbeln.Das stört mich ziemlich,deshalb hole ich mir jetzt eine 2te Okuma Magic...

Wie gesagt würde gerne mal eure Meinung zu der Rolle haben |supergri


----------



## Spinnfisch (19. November 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo Leute
ich hab 2 Fragen:
1. Warum sind an vielen BigPit Rollen solche ``Bürsten``, sollen die die spule sauber machen oder was?
2. Warum sind an vielen Karpfenruten schnurclips wenn man sowieso mit offener bremse oder freilauf fischt


----------



## gringo92 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hi leute,
ich wollte mal fragen ob das "ASKON RBS digital Sounderbox-System"

für 3,5mm anschlüsse geeignet ist,
ich wollte das system in kombination mit delkim piepsern fischen (die haben 3,5mm anschlüsse) nun ist die frage ob das funktioniert ?

lg


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hi gringo,

meines wissen nach hat das Askon System genauso 3,5mm Klinke wie die meisten Bissanzeiger!!


mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## raabj (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

|wavey:

Sind doch norm teile oder?


----------



## Jens0883 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



raabj schrieb:


> |wavey:
> 
> Sind doch norm teile oder?


Ja sind sie


----------



## crossfire (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Dann müsste das nicht gehen normale bissis haben 3,5er klinke und delkims 4er als passt das nicht.

Kannst aber ein Kabel kaufen/machen das von 3,5 auf 4 geht hab ich z.b neben mir liegen.


----------



## gringo92 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Dann müsste das nicht gehen normale bissis haben 3,5er klinke und delkims 4er als passt das nicht.
> 
> Kannst aber ein Kabel kaufen/machen das von 3,5 auf 4 geht hab ich z.b neben mir liegen.



hm ich hab gehört die delkim ev plus haben auch 3,5

sollten sie es nicht haben :
wo bekomme ich ein solches kabel her ?


----------



## Thecatfisch (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

So...das ist jetzt zwar keine Karpfenspezifische Frage aber wollte für die Frage im Stippfischen Bereich keinen neuen Thread aufmachen(dafür ist der ja eigentlich da  )

Folgendes,an einer meiner Stippruten (aus Kohlefaser,falls das auswirkend ist) macht sich nen Hm.. sagen wir mal muffiger Geruch breit.riecht nicht gerade suppa..Naja ob's am Gewässer liegt waage ich jetzt mal zu bezweifeln,aber irgentwo dran liegt es ja?


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Falls es eine Teleskoprute ist, einfach mal die Endkappe abschrauben und alles saubermachen. Im Handteil kann sich schonmal Feuchtigkeit sammeln und evtl. müffeln. Das wäre das einzige was mir dazu einfällt.


----------



## raabj (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

das müssten diese sein.

bin mir aber nicht sicher

ebay 

Artikelnummer  170284201062


----------



## Thecatfisch (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Falls es eine Teleskoprute ist, einfach mal die Endkappe abschrauben und alles saubermachen. Im Handteil kann sich schonmal Feuchtigkeit sammeln und evtl. müffeln. Das wäre das einzige was mir dazu einfällt.



Ist ne Steckrute..( Browning Ambition Pro )...

Fällt noch irgentjemandem was ein?


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

@ catfish kann ralle nur zustimmen das einzigste was hilfst ist ruter saubermachen auch bei steckruten wenn du hast ist es ganz praktisch ein bürstenreinigungsset für Kopfruten damit geht alles raus was da an dreck nicht rein gehört im notfall hilft mit etwas geschick auch ne küchenbürste ist aber eher umständlich 
zu den bürstensets dir gibt es vion verschieden herstellern udn sind zumeist net wirklich dolle teuer hab auc ein und das scho9n seit jahren kauf lohnt sich wirklich 

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Eisenhelm (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Bin grad am überlegen wie ich mein (kommendes) Weihnachtsgeld investieren soll. #6
Ich brauch neue Rollen.
Im Moment schwanke ich zwischen zwei Modellen:
Biomaster XTA und Super Baitrunner XTE-A 8000

Jetzt würe ich eher die Baitrunner nehmen. Brauche bei meinen jetztigen Gewässern keine Megawurfweiten. In meinen bekannten Gewässern sind keine Riesen drin. Aber im kommenden Jahr kommen da noch ein, zwei Seen dazu, in denen richtig Kapitale schwimmen.
Zudem hat sie mehr Kugellager. Aber da ich die Rollen ja schon noch nen paar Jahre lang nutzen will, stellt sich die Frage der Langlebigkeit (obwohl ich mir da nicht so wahnsinnig viel Sorgen mache), viel entscheidender ist für mich aber wie groß wären die "Nachteile" der Biomaster gegenüber der Baitrunner jetzt (bei nicht benötigtem Weitwurfkram). Außerdem haben die ja auch versch. Freilaufsysteme.
Meine Anforderungen/Gewässer können sich ja noch mal ändern und will dann nicht meine Entscheidung bereuen. Ist ne Menge Holz für mich als Studi für die Rollen. Deswegen solls schon die "perfekte" Wahl für mich sein.
Andere Vorschläge sind natürlich nicht unerwünscht. Soll aber schon etwas wirklich gutes sein. Hab einige schlechte Erfahrungen mit günstigen Rollen gemacht. Deswegen kauf ich nicht mehr doppelt.
Hatte die Rollen noch nicht in der Hand. Wird jetzt noch die Tage erledigt. Wär schön, wenn mir jemand da bei der Entscheidung helfen könnte. 

Gruß,
Eisenhelm


----------



## Jens0883 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Ich kann dir die Okuma Epix eb ans Herz legen. Du bekommst sie jetzt noch im Netz und ich kann nur positives darüber berichten. Super Freilauf+Bremse, schön verarbeitet und du sparst noch ordentlich Geld. Für den Preis(ca. 50-60 Euro) bekommst du sehr gute Qualität, welche du sonst in dieser Preisklasse nicht bekommst. Das einzige Manko ist die Lakierung, die schonmal ne Schramme kriegen kann. Und doppelt wirst du nicht kaufen müssen.


----------



## Eisenhelm (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Push

Kann mir keiner was zu den beiden Rollen sagen? Müssen doch im Besitz des ein oder anderen Carp-Spezi hier sein. :g


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von den Prologic Senzora VTSE Funkern? Sind mit 230Euro noch recht preiswert für Funker?


----------



## gringo92 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

n bekannter holt sich die zu weihnachten.
er meint die wären gut ,ich kann mich am 27 dann selbst von den teilen überzeugen (oder auch nicht) aber ich fisch dann erstmal meine delkims <3


----------



## hechtler1 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo Boardies , 

Habe mal ne Frage an euch , und zwar , wie findet ihr dass Fishcon Alu , und auf welche länge kann man es ausziehen ??? 

MfG Kevin 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus !!!


----------



## j4ni (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Eisenhelm schrieb:


> Push
> 
> Kann mir keiner was zu den beiden Rollen sagen? Müssen doch im Besitz des ein oder anderen Carp-Spezi hier sein. :g



Moin,

unter Erfahrungsberichte Rollen findest du einen Bericht zu den XTEA's. Falls du noch "speziellere Fragen" hast, kannst du mich gerne per pm fragen. Ich habe an den Rollen absolut nichts auszusetzen. Den Nachteil, den aber alle Baitrunner mitbringen, dass sobald du beim Run den Freilauf zumachst die ganze (eingestellte) Bremskraft auf die Schnur wirkt kann man ja mit einer eher konservativen Bremseinstellung entgegen wirken. Ich bremse dann im Zweifelsfall mit den Fingern mit, da ein Verstellen der Bremse im Drill nicht mein Ding ist und aufgrund des eher kleinen Rädchens nicht ganz so präzise abläuft wie bei einer Frontbremse...aber das sind ja eher Nachteile des Freilaufprinzips als der XTE-A selber...


----------



## ExoriLukas (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo,
Würde mich mal interessieren womit ihr eure Karpfen fangt.
Mais,Boilies,Tigernüsse,Frolic,Pellets usw .. 

Gruß aus dem Emsland,
ExoriLukas


----------



## Fischstäbchen (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo,
hört sich zwar komisch an, aber kann mir vieleicht jemand mal sagen wie man bei ner Antwort
Smilies einfügt. Bin am verzweifeln heul.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## fisherman93 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Smileys machst duso: 
Du klickst auf ,,antworten" und gibst dort deinen Text ein .
Dann sind auf der rechten seite viele Smileys die du nur anklicken brauchst. Dann ist der ,,Auserwählte" unter deinem Text:
Hört sich zwar beschissen an aber funktioniert!!! 
Dann auf antworten und ab get er!:vik:


----------



## fisherman93 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Jetzt zu ExoriLukas.
Ich fang die meisten Karpfen auf handelsüblichen Dosenmais.
Aber auch nicht selten auf Mistwurm und Teid.
Manchmal auch auf Frolic.


----------



## Fischstäbchen (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Sorry,
da ist bei mir rechts nichts. Nur unten sind ein paar, die sind aber auf den Titel in der Antwort bezogen. Gugst du oben. Bin Ratlos

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Spinnfisch (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*


du musst einfach auf ``erweitert`` unterm antwort text drücken, dann siehst du rechts die smiles |supergri


----------



## fisherman93 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Weis Jemand wie viele Meter 35er Schnur auf ne Rolle mit einer Schnurfassung von 100 Metern 50er ???
Bitte antwortet schnell.


----------



## Spinnfisch (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Dreisatz:
100m = 0.5mm
5000m = 0,01mm
142,85...m = 0.35
Ich glaub ma des stimmt


----------



## fisherman93 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Das geht nich!!
Ich hab ne Rolle mit 200 Meter 50er.
50er=200m
45er=300m
40er=380m
35er=500m
das verändert sich ungleichmäßig.
von 35er zu 40er 120m 
      40er zu 45er 80m
      45er zu 50er 100m
 Hab ich schon probiert, trotzdem Danke!
Ich find das zum :v


----------



## Spinnfisch (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Ja des is wahrscheinlich, weil bei kleinerer schnur auch kleinere lücken sind


----------



## fisherman93 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Das wirds sein!!!
Hast du nich zufällig ne Rolle mit 100 Meter 50er rumlieben, auf die du gucken kannst?
Wäre echt toll.


----------



## Spinnfisch (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

nö
ich hab bloß eine mit 100m 0.45er, 200m 0.35er
Ich schätz ma wenn ma mit der hand aufspult kriegt man bei deiner auch nicht mehr als 200m drauf


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

@ fisherman ich habs ma durch den linecapaity gejagt errechnet hab ich das auf ne Spule für 100m 0,50er genau 204m 0,35er drauf passen natürhluch unter den vorraussetzungen das die schnüre genau 0,35 sind und die rolle genau 100m 0,50 passt 

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## fisherman93 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Danke !!!
Blos was ist ein linecapaity ?
Wenn man das kaufen kann Wo?


----------



## Spinnfisch (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

des is sowas wie ein tiefenmesser(zähler)


----------



## fisherman93 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Un das get damit???
wie geht das?


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

@ spinnfisch das linecapacity hat nicht mit nem tiefenmesse zu tuhen es ist einfach ein kleines programm was die schnurkapacitäten umrechnet !!!
@fisherman hab mir das proramm vor langer zeit ma irgendwo runtergeladen weis net wo du es noch her bekommen kannst musste einfach mal googlen

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## fisherman93 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Gut danke!!
Aus welchen Gebieten kommt ihr?
Natürlich nur wegen den Gewässern.


----------



## suchti (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hier der Link: http://www.norre.dk/linecapacity.html


----------



## Fischstäbchen (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> du musst einfach auf ``erweitert`` unterm antwort text drücken, dann siehst du rechts die smiles |supergri


 
Danke,
da war leider trotzdem nix rechts. Mußte da mal was an den Einstellungen basteln:vik:. 

Gruß Oliver


----------



## fisherman93 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Fischstäbchen jetzt kannst du entlich so cool schreiber wie wir!!


----------



## fisherman93 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Danke für den Link Suchti!


----------



## fisherman93 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

An welchen Gewässer angelt ihr so??


----------



## gringo92 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

tohngrube ...  <3

die is an vielen stellen über 10 meter tief da wird am wochenende hoffentlich gerockt.


----------



## fisherman93 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Aha, auf was angelste da?
Lass mich raten. Karpfen!


----------



## gringo92 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

1000 punkte 

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mir nen einfachen stickmix selbst mache will nich extra iwelche speziellen mehle kaufen . soll ich da einfach iwas zusammen rühren polenta+haferflocken+paniermehl oder wie macht ihr das ?


----------



## fisherman93 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Ich würd Haferflocken, Semmelmehl, vielleicht etwas grieß und etwas Zucker nehmen.


----------



## fisherman93 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hört sich zwar doof an, aber weis jemand, wie man so ein Thema erstellt?


----------



## ExoriLukas (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo,
hab da mal ne frage, kann ich auch mit Tigernüssen am Haar angeln,wenn ich aber mit Boilies und Mais angefüttert habe ??
Bzw klappt das oder nicht ?

Gruß Lukas


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

"Kann" man machen. Sinnvoll ist es aber, damit anzufüttern, was man auch anködern möchte.


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Stickmix: Man kann dafür ganz einfache Grundfuttermischungen nutzen. Attraktiver sind natürlich hochwertigere Mehle, als Paniermehl oder Gries. Als Bindemittel kann man Thunfisch aus der Dose (ökologisch vertretbar? - muss jeder selbst wissen), Zuckerrübensirup  oder auch Erdnussöl nehmen (Woköl).


----------



## gringo92 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

melasse hab ich hier noch rumliegen , ich mix mir da mal was feines zusammen


----------



## fishingexpert87 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

dann kannste dir den stickmix auch sparen das hat ja keine lockwirkung... außer der krautschutz ist gegeben weil dein haaken im stick mix ist...durch die haferflocken verklumpt das ganze vielleicht zu einen ganzen klumpen.... es gibt da was gutes von dynamite baits.... eine trockene stickmix mischung


----------



## fisherman93 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo erst ma,
Wie kann man ein Thema erstellen??
bitte antwortet schnell.


----------



## CarpMetty (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

In dem du auf den blauen Ding drückst, wo drauf steht:"Neues Thema" ist oben und unten von der Auflistung der Themen


----------



## CarpMetty (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin!
Bei meinen Vorbereitungen, für die nächste Saison, wollte ich mir schon mal ein paar Rigs binden. Jetzt wollte ich ein Combi Rig ausprobieren, aber das Stiff Rig von Fox,Rigidity 15lbs, läst sich ganz beschissen knoten. Bei einen Clinch Knoten knickt die schnur jedes 2.mal so ab, daß das unbrauchbar wird. Kann mir jemand ein geeigneten Knoten empfehlen? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Klemmhülsen für Fluocarbon? Kann man das Ersatzweise verwenden?
Schonmal Danke im vorraus!


----------



## fisherman93 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Danke für die Antwort.
Aber wo ist das???
Du klikst zu erst auf ,,Heutige Beiträge"
dann steht ad nix von ,, neues Thema".


----------



## CarpMetty (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Geh mal rechts oben in der grünen Leiste auf "Forum" dann suchst das Karpfenforum. Und dann hast du die Auflistung der ganzen Themen! da drunter oder drüber ist dieser blaue "Knopf"


----------



## Casualties (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Moin!
> Bei meinen Vorbereitungen, für die nächste Saison, wollte ich mir schon mal ein paar Rigs binden. Jetzt wollte ich ein Combi Rig ausprobieren, aber das Stiff Rig von Fox,Rigidity 15lbs, läst sich ganz beschissen knoten. Bei einen Clinch Knoten knickt die schnur jedes 2.mal so ab, daß das unbrauchbar wird. Kann mir jemand ein geeigneten Knoten empfehlen? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Klemmhülsen für Fluocarbon? Kann man das Ersatzweise verwenden?
> Schonmal Danke im vorraus!


 
Kuf dir doch einfach Vertige Kombi RIg´s 
Solche ummantelten vorfächer da ziehste dann einfach die Ummantelung ab und zag haste n Kombi rig


----------



## gringo92 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

kryston snake skin


----------



## Kleenus (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Kein Plan davon aber eins weis ich !
1. Nicht Vertig sondern fertig
2. klein geschrieben


----------



## Thecatfisch (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



gringo92 schrieb:


> kryston snake skin



Fox Cortex


----------



## gringo92 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Fox Cortex



neeh kryston  :vik:


----------



## D.A.M (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo Frage an euch möchte mir ne Neue Rolle Zulegen Karpfenrolle was sollte da an schnur daruf gehen ? ( Mono 0,30 ) 
Meine Gewässer sind so von 1 ha bis 40 ha Groß .
Könnt ihr mir da sagen was da so drauf sollte ?
Fische meist so in 20 Metern bis 60 ca 70 Metern .
Weiter brauch ich nicht Raus .
Also schreibt BITTE mal was da so Drauf sollte .


----------



## Spinnfisch (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Kommt drauf an was für fische drin sind 
so 250 Meter solltens schon sein


----------



## raabj (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Ich hab heut endlich meine neuen Rollen bekommen auf die gehen laut angaben "Schnurfassung: 260 m / 0,50 mm " drauf. Soviel wirst du nicht brauchen (ich auch nicht).Aber ich würde sagen so 250-300m schadet nicht.


----------



## Thecatfisch (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

200m-0.35er ist nen gutes Kompromis.


----------



## D.A.M (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Also sind 250 meter 0,30 ok


----------



## Thecatfisch (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Exakt


----------



## gringo92 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hi leutz was haltet ihr vom fox f1 shelter ?
gibts bei wilkerling immom für 200euronen ,
würde da nen kumpel der im sommer ab un zu ma mitkommt auf ner luftmatratze (ohne tackel) mit rein passen ;D ?


habe bisher nicht soo viel gutes über die fox zelte gehört, das teil sticht mir allerdings gerade ins auge weil es von 475 runtergesetzt wurde.


----------



## gringo92 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

was mir dazu noch einfällt. das zelt sollte mal schnell aufgebaut sein. aber das f1 scheint ein wenig zeitaufwändig im aufbau oder ?


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hi leutz mir fällt gerade auch noch mal eine Frage ein und zwar hab ich bei ebay was interessantes gefunden will ma eure Meinung dazu wissen !!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Boilie-Net-fuer-...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Johnnie Walker (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hab da mal ne kleine Karpfenfrage:
Beim bespulen meiner Spule wollte mir der Tackledealer immer und immer wieder eine monofile Schnur die einen ähnlichen Effekt wie Fluorocarbon hat als Hauptschnur ''andrehen'', ich weiß leider nicht mehr wie sie hieß, Krytonite oderso??? Ich hab echt nicht die geringste Ahnung, aber eine Aneinanderreihung dieser Buchstaben swirrt mir im Kopf herum...

Jedenfalls, glaubte ich mich nur daran zu erinnern so etwas mal in Verbindung mit einem Vorfach und nicht als Hauptschnur gehört zuhaben, außerdem betrug die Tragkraft gerade mal 6.5 kg!

Als Kriterium galt die geringe Wurfweite die ich in der Regel benötige (unter 100m)
Jemand ne Ahnung wieso man sowas als Hauptschnur benutzen sollte???


----------



## raabj (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo,

meinst du vielleicht Kryptonite?

mfg


----------



## Johnnie Walker (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Keine Ahnung^^


----------



## gringo92 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

auf die angegebene tragkraft würde ich nicht so viel wert legen . 

meine barbuster (15lb) hat laut angaben auch nur ne tragkraft von 6kg (+paar zerquetschte) trotzdem ne super schnur


----------



## Johnnie Walker (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Und die benutzt du als Hauptschnur?


----------



## gringo92 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

jap


----------



## Mini-Broesel (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

moin,

ich hab da auch mal ne Frage:

also ich wollte mir das Chunkrig basteln und habe eine Anleitung im I-net gefunden..blos bei der Anleitung zieht sich der ganze Mist zusammen...villeicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen und mir eine andere Anleitung geben#h|uhoh:


----------



## Mini-Broesel (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hier ist nochmal der Link von der Anleitung ...da müsst ihr dann auf tips klicken und da unten sthet chunkrig!


----------



## raabj (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

was zieht sich zusammen????


----------



## Thecatfisch (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Das überstehende Ende beim Chunkrig ist eigentlich das *Haar* aber dieses ende ist aber freigelassen worden!Der Rest soll sich zusammenzihen!Das ist zwar nicht so gedacht aber logisch.Liegt wohl daran das dieser sogennante **No-Knot** Knoten eigentlich ein Plättchenhaken-knoten ist  

Was du machen kannst,ist dir ein ganz normales D-Rig Binden (aus weicher geflochtenen bzw,im teil des Hakens würde ich die Ummantlung abmachen) und zwecks eines Silikonschlaches der eng am Hakenschenkel anliegt das ''D'' verkürzen,so läuft der Ring nicht mehr auf dem ''D'' sondern ist feststehend.(Durch den Silikonschlauch der das D am Hakenschenkelanliegen lässt.

Ist nur ne Theorie von mir,denke aber mal das dieses Rig auch in die Tat umsetzbar ist! Wenn nicht,verbessert mich-

Ach ja,was haltet ihr da eigentlich von der Idee die Knoten vorm Wirbel einfach mit Klemhülsen zu befestigen? Eigentlich ne gute Idee aber schißt los


----------



## D.A.M (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo habe da mal ne kleine Frage :

Was soll ich machen möchte mir zwei neue Ruten holen ( Karpfenruten )
Ich muß nicht all zuweit werfen wenn ich weit werfen muß sind das so ca 50-60 Meter bei den anderen Teichen muß ich so ca 20-30 Meter werfen alles mit ca 80 Festbleimontage .

Nun die Frage lieber ne Rute mit 3 lbs oder Reichen da 2,5 lbs auch aus was würdet ihr machen die Rute die in 3 lbs kosten auch nicht viel mehr bitte sagt mir das ob die 3 odre die 2,5 lbs welche besser wäre wenn ich mit 80 Gramm Angeln möchte ?


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

abgeshen davon das die Frage hier an der falschen stellle ist da eigentlich nru gekaufte wahren aufgezeigt ewerden sollten beantworte ich sie dir trotzdem in anbetracht dessen das du nicht weit werfen musst reicht ne 2,5lbs Rute vollkommen aus außerdem hast du damit wesentlich mehr drillspaß 

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Fischstäbchen (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo,
wollte kein neues tread aufmachen, und in kein vorhandenes reinqatschen.

Wie füttert ihr Partikel auf Entfernung ohne Baitboot oder Schlauchboot?

Gruß Oliver


----------



## schorle (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo,
für geringe Weite mit der Futterschaufel. 
Bei mittlerer Entfernung binde ich die Partikel mit Grundfutter, forme Ballen, die ich dann auch mit der Futterschaufel werfe.
Bei größeren Entfernungen muß dann die spod-rod rann, entweder die losen Partikel mit einer Futterrakete, oder das ganze wider mit Grundfutter abgebunden und dann mit dem "Schleuderkorb" von Amiaud auf Weite befördert.


----------



## Fischstäbchen (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo,
wieweit komme ich den mit einer Futterschaufel im Normalfall? 

Gruß Oliver


----------



## schorle (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Mit losen Partikeln, je nachdem welche, sind ca 20m drin da hast du aber auch eine große Streuung. Wenn die Partikel gebunden als Ballen geworfen werden schaffe ich es auf ca 50m recht punktgenau zu werfen, bei Weiten über 55-60m wird mir die Streuung zu groß.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

je nach wurftechnick und mit schwung vielleicht 15-20 meter aber großen streueffekt   catapult wirds auch nich viel weiter sein .... ich fütter meine partikel mit einer baitrocket oder wenns mit ein boot erlaubt ist vom boot


----------



## Fischstäbchen (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Danke

Hast du auch ne kleine pesönliche Kaufempfehlung für ne Futterschaufel? 

Gruß Oliver


----------



## schorle (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Leider nein, denn ich nenne noch eine Original Cobra-Futterschaufel (die ganz alte schwarze) mein Eigen |supergri, die gibt es leider nicht mehr in Handel.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

nimmt sich nicht viel... kann man sagen fütter schaufel is futterschaufel sollte am besten viele löcher haben zwecks luftwiederstand und immer schön arme gestreckt nach oben #h


----------



## Fischstäbchen (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe#h

Gruß Oliver


----------



## schorle (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> nimmt sich nicht viel... kann man sagen fütter schaufel is futterschaufel sollte am besten viele löcher haben zwecks luftwiederstand und immer schön arme gestreckt nach oben #h




Naja, da gibt es schon Unterschiede, gerade wenn viel mit Futterballen geworfen wird. Habe da am Wasser schon so einige Schaufeln gesehen die den Dienst versagten, da ist meist das Gewindestück ausgebrochen. Auch bei der Stange würde ich keinen ultraleichten Carbon-Kescherstab nehmen, sondern eher einen aus Glasfaser mit einer stabilen Aufnahme für die Schaufel.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Ja mag sein das mal was zu bruch geht! im grunde sollte jede futterschaufel ihren dienst tun.... und 1kilo fütter lässt sich damit sowieso net werfen


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

WÜrde auch sagen die Futerschaufel kannst du eigenlich von jedem Hersteller kaufen das nimmt sich net viel aber eine stabiler stilel ist wirklich wichtig da sollt man dioch auf qualität achten und ja keien kophlefaser des hab ich zwei mal mit nem 30€ Karbonstiel probiert beide bei ersten versuch in die knie geganegn mit Partikeln 

@ schorle absolutes neide :-( die gibts echt nur noch selten 

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## schorle (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Bomber-Pilot1989 schrieb:


> @ schorle absolutes neide :-( die gibts echt nur noch selten
> 
> mfg Bomber-Pilot1989




Richtig, und wer sie hat gibt sie sicher nicht freiwillig her, könnte mich nur ärgern das ich für den Fall der Fälle keine als Reserve gekauft habe.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

@ schorle habe das teil vor einigen monatn bei ebay uk für ca 150Pfund über den inertnet ladentisch gehen sehen sovile dazu was det ding manchen wert ist


----------



## Joschkopp (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Kennt jemand eine billigere Alternative zu dieser Rolle? 
http://www.angelcenter-schroll.de/rollen/daiwa/0433879a620856325.php
Das Design hat's mir echt angetan, von daher sollte sie der Rolle schon ähneln.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

In der Long Range Kategorie mit Baitrunnersystem wird es schwer ne wirklich billigere Rolle zu finden was möchtest du denn für ne Rolle ausgeben ???

mfg BOmber-Pilot1989


----------



## Joschkopp (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

So um die 250 €.
Denke aber das ich bei meiner Super Baitrunner Rolle bleibe.
Obwohl's mir die Rolle echt angetan hab.
Hab sie heute im Geschäft gesehn und muss sagen sie ist ein Traum!


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Die Super Baitrunner is meiner Meinung klar ne alternative udn find ich überzeugt auch durch ihre leistung 

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Joschkopp (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Dank Dir für deine Hilfe!|wavey:


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hab da ma ne kleine Fraaaage 

Was haltet ihr von den Bivvy Light's,die bei einem Run angehen??Eigentlich ne jute Idde.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

na ist schon ne feine sache... aber ob der griff an den kopf geht und de kopflampe anmacht ...drillen tust du am wasser und nicht im zelt  also i werd das nicht brauche schlaf meistens unter freien himmel is viel schöner als im zelt :m


----------



## Filz321 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

ne frage zum anti-eject-rig, anti blow-out rig:
Ist das nicht ein ganz normales rig mit gebogenem Schrumpfschlauch und nem kleinen Ring auf dem Hakenschenkel für die Führung des Haars?


----------



## chub24 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Filz321 schrieb:


> ne frage zum anti-eject-rig, anti blow-out rig:
> Ist das nicht ein ganz normales rig mit gebogenem Schrumpfschlauch und nem kleinen Ring auf dem Hakenschenkel für die Führung des Haars?


 
Guck mal hab was für dich gefunden was deine Frage beantworten müsste:

MAD ANTI-BLOWOUT RIG
Dieses universelle Vorfach ist einer der Favoriten des MAD CARP TEAMS.
Bei diesem Vorfach wurde MDA MYSTIX Vorfachmaterial und der MAD GRIPPER Haken verwendet. Es eignet sich fantastisch für vorsichtige Karpfen, die den Haken immer wieder ausblasen. Die spezielle Befestigung am Hakenschenkel mittels einer 2mm MAD RIG TUBE bewirkt, dass zuerst der Boilie und dann der Haken das Karpfenmaul verlässt. Dabei hakt sich der Karpfen in aller Regel selbst ein und ist somit überlistet.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

ja im grunde schon der schrumpfschlauch ist nur extrem gebogen....


----------



## j4ni (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin,
ist wer in Zwolle zur Messe am nächsten WE?


----------



## fisherman93 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



j4ni schrieb:


> Moin,
> ist wer in Zwolle zur Messe am nächsten WE?




Also ich nich


----------



## Marc 24 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte mir für mein Pod eigentlich 4er Buzzer Bars zulegen. Es handelt sich hier auch um ein ziemlich einfaches Pod, was aber für meine ziemlich kleinen Gewässer reicht. Es ist das JRC X-Lite Pod, ziemlich identisch dem Masterbaits-Pod. Kann man da irgendwie an 4er Buzzer Bars herankommen? Bei Masterbaits sind die glaub ich einzeln nicht erhältlich. Habt ihr da ne Ahnung, wo man die passenden dafür kriegen könnte?
Hier ist nochmal ein Link von dem Pod:http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=JRCXLITEPOD&ref=2

Gruß Marc


----------



## 3.2.1.ZANDER (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

morgen,

ich suche 2 ersatzspulen für mein Karpfenrollen.... Big Baitrunner LC.... weiss wer ne gute adresse?


----------



## allgäucarp (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

morgen,
schau doch mal bei nordfishing77.at noch. Bei dem hat ein Freund zwei E-Spulen für knapp 67€ bekommen.
Musst halt mit ner Mail nach Ersatzspulen fragen.


----------



## schorle (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich wollte mir für mein Pod eigentlich 4er Buzzer Bars zulegen. Es handelt sich hier auch um ein ziemlich einfaches Pod, was aber für meine ziemlich kleinen Gewässer reicht. Es ist das JRC X-Lite Pod, ziemlich identisch dem Masterbaits-Pod. Kann man da irgendwie an 4er Buzzer Bars herankommen? Bei Masterbaits sind die glaub ich einzeln nicht erhältlich. Habt ihr da ne Ahnung, wo man die passenden dafür kriegen könnte?
> Hier ist nochmal ein Link von dem Pod:http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=JRCXLITEPOD&ref=2
> 
> Gruß Marc



Hallo,
Ultimate hat solche Buzzer Bars im Sortiment oder wenns teuer werden soll die 4er vom Fox Sky Pod.


----------



## Marc 24 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



schorle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ultimate hat solche Buzzer Bars im Sortiment oder wenns teuer werden soll die 4er vom Fox Sky Pod.



Danke für die Antwort. Also die 4er vom Sky Pod müssen es nicht sein. Ich kann aber komischerweise keine 4er Buzzer Bars für das Ultimate, JRC oder Masterbaits Pod finden |kopfkrat. Vielleicht suche ich auch einfach nach den falschen Begriffen #t. Vielleicht kann da noch jemand Auskunft geben.

Gruß Marc


----------



## schorle (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Also die 4er vom Sky Pod müssen es nicht sein. Ich kann aber komischerweise keine 4er Buzzer Bars für das Ultimate, JRC oder Masterbaits Pod finden |kopfkrat. Vielleicht suche ich auch einfach nach den falschen Begriffen #t. Vielleicht kann da noch jemand Auskunft geben.
> 
> Gruß Marc



Na da kann ich helfen http://www.ultimate-carp.eu/Producten/Producten/Metalware/Algemeen.html mit der Artikelnummer kannst du die Teile bestellen lassen.


----------



## Marc 24 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Besten Dank Schorle .


----------



## Filz321 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Habt auf der Messe in Hannover das "neue" Vorfach von Mika entdeckt.
Von innen monofil mit einem Geflecht ummantelt. Also fast das normale Ummantelte nur umgekehrt.

Habt ihr damit schon gefischt / Erfahrungen gemacht?
Ich fand es sehr ansprechend...


----------



## Jens0883 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Was für Vorteile soll denn das Vorfach haben. Da kann ich mir nicht wirklich einen Reim drauf machen. Steif wird es wohl mit und ohne Ummantelung sein.


----------



## Filz321 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

nein, du kannst die das inenre monofile entfernen. Funktioniert wie beim Leadcroe spleißen.


----------



## j4ni (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Ich raff's auch nicht |kopfkrat innen monofil? mh, also ich sehe so auf den ersten Blick keine zwingenden Vorteile darin im Vergleich zu ummantelten Braids...ich überseh da was - was natürlich auch mehr als möglich ist. Eventuell billiger herzustellen?


----------



## Thecatfisch (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Das einzigste was ich mir vorstellen könnte wäre dass,das nur für die Tragkraft ausschlaggebend sein könnte,aber naja.So Sinnvoll finde ich das nciht,was haben die auf der Messe denn zu den Vorteilen gesagt?


----------



## max_hoppus (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hi,
der Vorteil besteht darin, dass durch dieses super high end Verfahren der Hersteller, (welche natürlich nur mit höchsten Qualitätskontrollen arbeiten) das 5fache an Preis verlangt werden darf im Gegensatz zu gewöhnlichen Vorfächern. 
Ist in meinen Augen nur Geldmache!
Gruß


----------



## Spinnfisch (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

man kann da die geflochtene hinterschieben und dann die innere mono abschneiden so erhält man zb ein relativ steifes vorfach mit weicher spitze sodass der karpfen den haken leicht einschlürfen kann aber schwer wieder ausspuken


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

@ Spinnfisch das erhielt man aber auch bisher bei ummantelten Vorfächern ich finde bei der neun variante auch kein vorteile 

mfg Bombe-Pilot1989


----------



## Thecatfisch (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> man kann da die geflochtene hinterschieben und dann die innere mono abschneiden so erhält man zb ein relativ steifes vorfach mit weicher spitze sodass der karpfen den haken leicht einschlürfen kann aber schwer wieder ausspuken



Ist doch das gleiche wie bei Ummantelten Vorfächern mit steifem Überzug und weichem Inneren.|kopfkrat


----------



## Spinnfisch (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Bomber-Pilot1989 schrieb:


> @ Spinnfisch das erhielt man aber auch bisher bei ummantelten Vorfächern ich finde bei der neun variante auch kein vorteile
> 
> mfg Bombe-Pilot1989






Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Ist doch das gleiche wie bei Ummantelten Vorfächern mit steifem Überzug und weichem Inneren.|kopfkrat



genau
habs bei Mad gelesen
die wollten halt ma was neues rausbringen


----------



## Filz321 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

ich packs mal hier rein:

hab bei ebay (UK) in Sky Pod gefunden, zwar gebraucht, aber den Angaben anch in gutem Zustand. Allerdings soll eshöchstens 130 Pfund kosten. Macht das Sinn oder wird da ne Kopie angeboten?
hier der Link

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190292473276&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009

im deutschen Ebayksoten die  bis zu das Doppelte...
Oder gibt es verschiedene, ggf. neuere Modelle?


----------



## yassin (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hab da auch noch mal ne kleine frage wie lang muss ich mais kochen wenn ich noch hanf körner mitkoche?


----------



## Jens0883 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Würde Hanf und Mais einzeln einweichen(24h) und dann zuerst den Mais 20 kochen und dann für die restlichen 10 min. den Hanf beimengen.


----------



## darth carper (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Den Hanf würde ich gar nicht kochen, sondern nur mit kochendem Wasser übergiessen und über nacht im geschlossenen Eimer quellen lassen.


----------



## punkarpfen (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Filz321 schrieb:


> ich packs mal hier rein:
> 
> hab bei ebay (UK) in Sky Pod gefunden, zwar gebraucht, aber den Angaben anch in gutem Zustand. Allerdings soll eshöchstens 130 Pfund kosten. Macht das Sinn oder wird da ne Kopie angeboten?
> hier der Link
> ...


Warum sollte es eine Kopie sein? Bei dem derzeitigen Pfundkurs ist der relativ günstige Preis kein Wunder.


----------



## Basti94 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

MOin ich hätte
die Chance ein 
*fox eco easy dome*   zu erwerben
und wollte wissen ob das gut is


----------



## j4ni (11. März 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Kommt darauf an was du von einem Zelt erwartest. Ich hab das Zelt einige Zeit in Gebrauch gehabt und war auch bei -10° zufrieden. Bei den Erfahrungsberichten Bivies findest du auch mindestens zwei ausführliche Beiträge zu dem Zelt.
Ich nutze das Zelt aber mittlerweile nicht mehr, zum einen da mir ein Brolly lieber - weil vielseitiger - ist und zum anderen verklemmen die "Zeltstangen" gerne mal mit dem doch recht dünnen (inneren) Material so dass schnell einige kleinere Löcher entstehen können. Alles andere findest du in den Erfahrungsberichten


----------



## yassin (11. März 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

@jens 0883 und darth carper 
danke für die antworten.


----------



## CarpMetty (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin!
Nu hab ich mal wieder ne kleine Fage.
Wie erkenne ich, ob Sardinenmehl schlecht ist? Ich hab noch ein halbes Kilo hier liegen. Es steht drauf,  mindestens haltbar bis 30.12.08. Es riecht aber noch ganz normal. Wurde immer kühl und dunkel gelagert. 
Wäre über jede Info dankbar.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

So habe wegen der Frage nochmal die Lehrbücher gefragt nicht nur mein Gehirn und Öle können eigentlich nur schlecht werden wenn sie ranzig werden!
Dies stellt sich bei den meisten ölen dadurch dar das sie Teilweise bis ganz ausflocken oder das sie ihren Geruch verändern.
Zu Punkt eins wenn es noch einwandfrei aussieht und sich keine farblichen Veränderungen oder Ausflockungen darin abspielen müsste es noch ok sein.
Ich weis nicht wie oft du bereits an deinem Sardinenöl gerochen hast, aber wenn es merklich anderst riecht  als frisches ist es eindeutig ein Fall für die gute Mülltonne.
Kleines Problem beiom Geruch meinerseitz dürfte der exreme Eigengeruch des Sardinenöls sien.
Also noch mal genau anschau und beschnupper und wenn möglichst schnell aufbrauchen eh es wirklich umkippt.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## CarpMetty (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Jo Danke!
Hatte zwar nach Mehl gefragt, aber hilft mir trotzdem weiter!


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

@ Carpmetty schuldige hatte mich leider Verlesen
Aber da Sardinen sowieso ein sehr fetthaltiger Fisch sind ist wie du es festgestellt hast nichts anderes außer das ich bei Mehlen noch vorsichtiger währe da es dort wesentlich schlechter festzustellen ist.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## tarpoon (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

@ metty

wenn es "gut":q riecht ist es ok und du kannst es ohne sorge benutzen...


----------



## Max1994 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

So ich hab auch eine ich suche nen neuen Kescher ist der für gut 30 € von JRC ?????
Oder sollte ich lieber zu Fox und co. greifen??????


----------



## Thecatfisch (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Max1994 schrieb:


> So ich hab auch eine ich suche nen neuen Kescher ist der für gut 30 € von JRC ?????
> Oder sollte ich lieber zu Fox und co. greifen??????



Also ich habe mir vor ner Woche den Mad Vanguard geholt,siht nicht nur schick aus sondern ist Sauber verarbeitet! Er hat 30 Euro gekostet,normalerweise kostet der 60( im Katalog um die 90!) Jedenfalls ist der Geil,nen richtiges Statement kann ich natürlich nicht geben,da ich ihn erst so kurz habe,trotzdem macht der nen guten Eindruck ! Sonst hab ich bis jetzt sehr gute Statement's über den JRC Roamer Landing Net bekommen,scheint auch nen gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis zu haben.Oder Welchen Kescher meinste denn genau von JRC?


----------



## Chris93 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin, was haltet ihr von der Firma Dynamite-Baits? Habe gehört das die Boilies und Pellets fürs Karpfenangeln sehr gut sind. Habt ihr damit Erfahrungen? Bitte um Antwort.

mfg Chris


----------



## Siermann (29. März 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Habe die selber ca. 2jare gefischt , ,ich konnte wen ich erlich bin ,keinen großen unterschied zu meinen Pelzerbaits  herausfinden die ich heute noch fische!
gruß tim


----------



## HBT (29. März 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Jop sind definitiv hochwertige Boilies benutze selber die Source und Fluro Pop Ups brachte bis jetzt gute Erfolge ist aber natürlich Gewässerabhängig kann bei jedem Gewässer anders sein aber grundsätzlich kann ich die Dynamit Boilies empfehlen


----------



## Pauli1990 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo, wollt mal fragen ob jemand den laden A&M angelsport kennt und weiß wie dort die lieferzeit ist(mit vorkasse bezahlt). Habe gestern dort boilies, pellets und pop ups von dynamite baits bestellt ,überwiesen habe ich auch gleich noch gestern(also wird das geld wohl heut oder morgen bei denen ankommen). Bitte um antwort. Mfg pauli :vik:


----------



## Thecatfisch (30. März 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Pauli1990 schrieb:


> Hallo, wollt mal fragen ob jemand den laden A&M angelsport kennt und weiß wie dort die lieferzeit ist(mit vorkasse bezahlt). Habe gestern dort boilies, pellets und pop ups von dynamite baits bestellt ,überwiesen habe ich auch gleich noch gestern(also wird das geld wohl heut oder morgen bei denen ankommen). Bitte um antwort. Mfg pauli :vik:



Jop, habe mir da mal ne Rutenkombo gekauft, hat eigentlich gar nicht mal so lange gedauert, nur musst du bedenken das wenn der das siht, muss der die Selber verpacken im Laden, der hat nicht wie Askari oder Angelgeräte Wilkerling einen Extra Internetversandladen indem alles verpackt wird, der muss das alles selber machen #h


----------



## Marc 24 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Ich habe bei A&M Angelsport auch schon 2x bestellt. Man kann dort echt gute Schnäppchen bekommen. Beide Bestellungen liefen ziemlich schnell und ohne Probleme ab, die Lieferzeit lag glaube ich bei 2 oder 3 Werktagen nach der Überweisung, also ziemlich schnell das ganze .

Gruß Marc


----------



## Pauli1990 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

ok alles klar danke für die info, habe jetzt eine email bekommen das es zum versand raus ging also war das geld schon da #6.
Wird es wohl  mittwoch oder spätestens donnerstag da sein 
Dann steht ja dem Nachtangeln am Freitag nichts mehr im Weg soll ja echt geiles wetter werden zum wochenende :vik:

mfg Pauli


----------



## Chris93 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Servus |wavey:
Plane für das wochenende einen tag Karpfenangeln an nem 3 hektar großen see, ca. 1,50 tief. werde in der woche schon 2 mal anfüttern gehen. Was würdet ihr da für futter bzw welche partikel empfehlen zum Füttern?
Haben dann am wochenende mindestens 4 Karpfenruten drin welche Köder würdet ihr da empfehlen?
Danke schonmal im Voraus. 

mfg Chris


----------



## Jens0883 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo.
Ich wollte mal wissen, ob und wie es möglich ist ein Loch in einer Abhakmatte zu reparieren. Geht das auch mit einem Reparaturset für Fahrräder?


----------



## Plötzenangler (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Was denkt ihr, wie wichtig ist die Schnurfarbe, ich hab auf meiner Posenrute braune Schnur und hab damit schon unzählige Karpfen gefangen, auf meiner Grudrute ist Schwarze Schnur damit hab ich nur einen Karpfen gefangen, was denkt ihr? Welche Farben sollte man da benutzen? Hab gehört das ne durchsichte nicht gut ist weil wenn die Karpfen gegen irgendwas gegen schwimmen was sie nicht sehen Angst haben und abhauen. Allerdings hat mein Vater auch schon immer durchsichtige benutzt und unzählige Karpfen gefangen. Also, was nehmt ihr denn so??


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Ich benutze seit ca 1,5 Jahren die Prologic XLNT Camo, das ist wie der Name '' Camo'' schon sagt eine Getarnte Schnur, in dem Fall wechselt diese Schnur alle 20cm die Farbe von Grün zu Braun zu Schwarz .
Eine Getarnte Schnur ist in jedem Fall eine gute Alternative, wobei die meisten '' Spezi'' Schnüre Braun sind,ist wohl so der Standart.Oder halt Durchsichtig / Transparent.

Neuere Schnüre haben sogar die Farbe Feuerrot, da Rot die erste unter Wasser unsichtbare Farbe ist(1-3m), ich rede jetzt von der Quatron Salsa von Quantum 

Welche Schnurfarbe du wählst ist egal, vlt keine '' Loom'',Neon-Grün, Neon-gelb  o.ä. die unter Wasser leuchtet(gibts auch als Mono  ) aber sonst kannste die Schnurfarbe nehmen die du möchtest


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Jens0883 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich wollte mal wissen, ob und wie es möglich ist ein Loch in einer Abhakmatte zu reparieren. Geht das auch mit einem Reparaturset für Fahrräder?



 Sollte funktionieren,eventuell sollteste danach die Naht impregnieren aber wenn dir der '' Schönheiotsfehler'' egal ist soltle das klappen,wobei dieser '' Vulkanisierte'' (oder so änlich ;K) )Kleber eventuell nicht Wasserfest ist, aber muss man sehen.

Wenn ich mich nciht recht entsinne gibt es da so ne Art Durchsichtige Klebestreifen,im Outdoor/Campingbereich. Die Dinger sind eigentlich da um Löcher im Zelt zu reparieren, aber bei Abhakmatten sollte das genauso funzen.


----------



## Jens0883 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Gute Idee. Danke. Dann werd ich mich mal im Outdoor-Bereich umgucken.


----------



## julian123 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hab ne Frage die bei mir schon seit längerer Zeit immer wieder aufkommt.
Kann man im Fluss mit Pop Ups fischen?
oder funktioniert das auf Grund der Strömung nicht, da sie durch die Strömung hin und her gewirbelt werden?


----------



## Thecatfisch (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



julian123 schrieb:


> Hab ne Frage die bei mir schon seit längerer Zeit immer wieder aufkommt.
> Kann man im Fluss mit Pop Ups fischen?
> oder funktioniert das auf Grund der Strömung nicht, da sie durch die Strömung hin und her gewirbelt werden?



Auf den Amino Pop Up's von TS steht zumindestens das die Pop Up's sich verführerisch in der Strömung bewegen, denke aber mal das bei Strömung wie im Rhein die Poppis einfach zu Grunde gedrückt werden oder mal hoch mal Runter gehen, kann ein zusätzlicher reiz sein, muss aber nicht sein 

Man kann alles,obs was bringt musste sehen.


----------



## Spinnfisch (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Neuere Schnüre haben sogar die Farbe Feuerrot, da Rot die erste unter Wasser unsichtbare Farbe ist(1-3m), ich rede jetzt von der Quatron Salsa von Quantum



nimm liber keine rote schnur, rot is erst ab 10m tiefe unsichtbar wenn du was unsichtbares und schnell sinkendes willst , dann nimm fluorocarbon


----------



## Thecatfisch (25. April 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> nimm liber keine rote schnur, rot is erst ab 10m tiefe unsichtbar



Das weist du zuverlässig woher? #6 Hinterfragen darf man ja wohl :m


----------



## j4ni (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin,
Wasser filtert das Sonnenlicht bzw Licht und je nach Tiefe sind dann einige Farben nicht mehr sichtbar bzw nicht mehr als solche erkennbar - soll heißen die rote Schnur ist dann nicht weg sondern einfach nicht mehr rot bzw schon noch rot sieht aber nicht mehr rot aus...wo her das kommt? Kein Plan ich meine im Physikunterricht und auch beim Tauchschein ist das angesprochen worden, da hab ich es zumindest her...
ich weiß garnicht wie die Ursprungsfrage war, aber nimm FC


----------



## Thecatfisch (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Plötzenangler schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr, wie wichtig ist die Schnurfarbe, ich hab auf meiner Posenrute braune Schnur und hab damit schon unzählige Karpfen gefangen, auf meiner Grudrute ist Schwarze Schnur damit hab ich nur einen Karpfen gefangen, was denkt ihr? Welche Farben sollte man da benutzen? Hab gehört das ne durchsichte nicht gut ist weil wenn die Karpfen gegen irgendwas gegen schwimmen was sie nicht sehen Angst haben und abhauen. Allerdings hat mein Vater auch schon immer durchsichtige benutzt und unzählige Karpfen gefangen. Also, was nehmt ihr denn so??





j4ni schrieb:


> ich weiß garnicht wie die Ursprungsfrage war, aber nimm FC



Das da war die Uhrsprungsfrage #h


----------



## crossfire (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Besser die Rote Quatro als die Fox Warrior hält zwar (noch) oder kreuselt und verdrahlt sich zu stark.

Aber bei Schnüren gibt es viele gute Hersteller.


----------



## Spinnfisch (27. April 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Das weist du zuverlässig woher? #6 Hinterfragen darf man ja wohl :m


ja, fragen is erlaubt:q
nachrichten aus einem unbekannten universum, eine zeitreise durch die meere- von frank schätzing sehr gutes wissenschaftsbuch


----------



## j4ni (27. April 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Das da war die Uhrsprungsfrage #h



Achso  Danke - Also Hauptschnurr, dann nimm kein FC  sondern die Tournament von Daiwa in 35mm solide, preiswerte Schnurr ohne viel Trara


----------



## Siermann (28. April 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hat jemand mit dem mini feeder Boilies 10mm von Carp Zoom schun erfahrungen???
(Geschmacksrichtung Blood Worm)


----------



## Leon93 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo , ich wollte jetzt nicht einen neuen Thread aufmachen..
Ich wollte fragen ob jemand diese Rute und Rolle kennt, sind die gut  ? Gibt es vielleicht was besseres für dieses Geld ?
Carpiste von Spro
http://cgi.ebay.de/Spro-CARPISTE-3-6m-3lb-2-teilig-Karpfenrute-Rute_W0QQitemZ370166442082QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten?hash=item370166442082&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
Long Cast von Spro
http://cgi.ebay.de/Spro-Long-Cast-Pro-4000-Long-Cast-Rolle-Neu-2009_W0QQitemZ160309701234QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item160309701234&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## Thecatfisch (30. April 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Also für nen 10er mehr bekommt man ne Okuma Powerliner .. die ist in dem Preissegment mit das beste wasse bekommen kannst, und die hat Freilauf !


----------



## Leon93 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Kann sonst keiner was zu der Rute und Rolle was sagen ?


----------



## yassin (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hi
fischt zufällig jemand diese hierhttp://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....-bissanzeiger-p-11973&cName=bissanzeiger-c-23 und kann sie empfehlen bin nämlich auf der suche nach einem Funkbissanzeigerset welches zuverlässig ist und max.190€kosten sollte.


----------



## Plötzenangler (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Wie lasst ihr eure Montagen vom Boot ab? Reinschmeissen oder lieber langsam runterlassen??  Kann sich da nix verhäddern? Wenn man die Montage langsam runterlässt dann ist doch die Gefahr das das Grundblei auf dem Vorfach liegt oder?


----------



## Karpfenanglereric (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hallo,

auch mal eine frage

will mir auf meiner karpfenrolle jetzt die daiwa tournament 35mm raufmachen lassen.
kann mir die jemand abraten?


----------



## j4ni (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Nö, ist ok bzw gut


----------



## Karpfenanglereric (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

wenn man sich im drill zuverlässig und gut mir der bremse anstellt mit ner 35 daiwa bekommt man dann auch karpfen mit 30 kilo (60pfund) raus?


----------



## yassin (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

na klar wenn man denn überhaut ein an die Leine bekommt #6


----------



## Siermann (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Zu dir Plötzenangler: Ich lasse meine Montage gaanz langsam an der Futterstelle herunter und da bin ich immer auf der sicheren Seite das sich nichts verheddert!
mfg tim


----------



## Taskin (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hatte in meinem thread http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=154124 noch ne kleine frage, die mir leider keiner beantwortet hat... betrifft das anfüttern, im thread der letzte beitrag.

lg Taskin


----------



## Plötzenangler (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin,

jedes Mal wenn ich einkurbel stell  ich fest das mein Vorfach mit dem Grundblei verheddert ist, das Problem ist das ich nicht weiss ob es beim einkurbeln erst passiert oder ob es beim Auswerfen entstanden ist. Meine Montage ist diese hier:
http://www.carpfisher.info/images/safety-clip-rig1-gr.jpg

Das Grundblei ist dieses:
http://www.rhein-angeln.de/Bilder/grundblei.jpg
das ganz links auf dem Bild.

Mein Vorfach ist ca. 20-23 cm lang und Köder sind 3 Maiskörner.

Habt ihr ne Idee was das los ist bzw. ne Lösung???


----------



## Siermann (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hast du ein Anti-Tangle drauf !????
Wen nicht würde ich dir zu einem raten ,das dan mind. 25cm lang sein soll weil es ja länger als dein Vorfach sein muß , sonst nützt es ja nichts!
mfg tim


----------



## Plötzenangler (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

brauch ich denn bei einem Leadcore ein Anti Tangle? Das ist diese dicke geflochtene Schnur auf der das Blei in einem Safety Clip eingehangen wird.


----------



## Re-FLeX (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Neeeeeeiiin bloß nicht !
du schlaufst das/den leadcore einfach auf die hautschur ein !fertig !


----------



## j4ni (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin,
ne brauchst du eigentlich nicht, da dass LC steif genug sein sollte, wenn du beim Auswerfen etwas bevor die Monage ins Wasser fällt die Schnur etwas bremst sollte sich das Vorfach straffen und auch so (naja einigermassen eben ) zum Grund sinken. Du kannst auch so Stärkedinger - äh der nächste der das hier liesst soll doch mal eben den Fachausdruck nennen  - an den Haken packen, diese sorgen dafür, dass der Haken langsamer absinkt bzw bei Grundkontakt des Bleis noch auf Vorfachlänge aufschwimmt. Das läßt sich dann auf und die Montage legt sich ohne zu verheddern (im Idealfall...)


----------



## Re-FLeX (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

bei fox heißen die "Highrizer" o. so !


----------



## tarpoon (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

maisflops, highrisers, verpackungsmaterial/bio, schlöpendöperiche )


----------



## j4ni (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hrhr ja genau die meinte ich. Solubel Pop-up Foam kann man auch noch sagen - wenn man so viel Zeit hat heißt das


----------



## Plötzenangler (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Sagt mal habt ihr gute Tips wie ich am besten im verkrauteten Gewässer fischen kann?

Manche Leute sagen ganz normal da es überhaupt nix ausmacht wenn der Köder im Kraut hängt denn das natürliche Futter hängt ja auch im Kraut und die Karpfen müssen da rumwühlen um da ranzukommen. Andere Leute sagen das man da auf jeden Fall das Vorfach verlängern soll und auch dieses Verpackungszeug verwenden soll. Was sagt ihr?


----------



## carpcatcher91 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Plötzenangler schrieb:


> Sagt mal habt ihr gute Tips wie ich am besten im verkrauteten Gewässer fischen kann?
> 
> Manche Leute sagen ganz normal da es überhaupt nix ausmacht wenn der Köder im Kraut hängt denn das natürliche Futter hängt ja auch im Kraut und die Karpfen müssen da rumwühlen um da ranzukommen. Andere Leute sagen das man da auf jeden Fall das Vorfach verlängern soll und auch dieses Verpackungszeug verwenden soll. Was sagt ihr?


 
Kleine stelle mit nem Rechen o.ä. freimachen! Im notfall ist tauchen angesagt! Dann einfach die stelle mit etwas preisgünstigem( Hartmais,...) unter futter halten! die karpfen gründeln oft so lang, bis sie das kraut an deiner stelle wortwörtlich ausgraben!


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



timjim schrieb:


> Hi,
> kennt jemand von euch Trachang bzw. hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung damit gesammelt? das ist eine hokonzentrierte Chinesische Garnelenpaste. Das müsste doch eigentlich brauchbar sein...oder was meint ihr??



Ich kenn mittlerweile nur Belachem, fermentierte Garnelen in Blockform, ich denk mal du meinst das gleiche als Paste.

Sollte doch super funktionieren. Shrimp Boilies sind in den meisten Gewässern ziemlich erfolgreich, und vorkommen tun die ja auch nicht, hab zumindestens noch keine Garnellen im Baggerloch gesehen:q

Haben nen starken Geruch und sind anscheinend sehr Atraktiv, also ausprobieren auf jeden Fall !


----------



## carpcatcher91 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

jop! hab vor beim nächsten mal rollen belachan zu testen..man hört ja nur gutes#6


----------



## carpcatcher91 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



timjim schrieb:


> Ja ist schon richtig.....das ist ne Paste die man im Asia Shop. Die kann man u.a als würzmittel oder als aufstrich/Dip für Krupuk (Krabbenchips) verwenden kann ( aht amn mir dort gesagt). Die Zusammensetzung ist laut Hersteller 60% GarnelenAnteil und 40% Salz, sonst nix. Ist n richtiger stinker. Hab mir mal eine dose gkauft und es lässt sich wie ein Boilieteig kneten. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich es nun für meine Zwecke mißbrauchen kann da der Zalgehalt vielleicht etwas zu hoch ist. Bin mir nicht so sicher, weil ich nicht weiß wie sich das Salz auf das Fressverhalten der Carps auswirkt.


 
Alles richtig#6...nehm doch einfach liquid belachan um dein Problem mit dem Salzgehalt zu umgehen! Wird soviel ich weiß von Solar angeboten!


----------



## Plötzenangler (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

moin,

sagt mal wo angelt ihr hauptsächlich, in DAV oder Privatgewässern? 
Hab überlegt mir ne Jahreskarte für ein Fischereigewässer zu besorgen, allerdings will ich nicht 80 € ausgeben um dann genauso viel zu fangen wie in DAV Gewässern. Denkt ihr in solchen Gewässern fängt man mehr? Bei uns hier in Brandenburg wird es immer schlimmer man findet kaum noch einen Angelplatz am Wochenende manchmal fährt man stundenlang durch die Gegend um ein Gewässer zu finden das nicht überfüllt ist und Fische fängt man auch immer seltener, die Gewässer werden regelmässig besetzt aber ich denke der Angeldruck ist viel zu gross geworden. Denkt ihr wenn ich mir ne Karte für ein Privat bzw. Fischereigewässer hole lohnt es sich mehr?


----------



## carpcatcher91 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



timjim schrieb:


> Ja ok....werde mir das mal besorgen. Hatte es nur gesehen und fand es ganz interessant. Danke für den Tip, ich wußte nicht das man das auch schon als Dip kaufen kann. Wird wohl die bessere Wahl sein hast schon racht Carpcatcher. :m:m


 
http://http://www.shopssl.de/epages...=/Shops/es104130_CARP-CORNER/Products/BTS0332

liquid belachan...


----------



## carpcatcher91 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



timjim schrieb:


> Hi Leute habt ihr das schon gesehen? Find ich ganz interessant zu sehen wie der Haken eingesogen und wieder ausgespuckt wird! Sind dann wohl doch nicht immer Schnurschwimmer oder sir ollen Braxen.
> 
> http://www.carp.de/berichte/2009/05/karpfen_schwarz_weiss/index.shtml


 
top clip...kenn ich aber schon alle|supergri! Schau mal bei youtube, nach carp live...da gibts einige interessante!


----------



## Carp--Angler (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo habe da mal ne Frage ist den die Rolle ok fürs Karpfenangeln ?
Und was sagt ihr zu dem Preis ok oder nicht ?
Also kann man die Kaufen ja oder nein ???? 
Link : http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=110392403848


----------



## teddy88 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

denk die is ok für den anfang!


ich fische mit ähnlichen auch von DAM bis ich mir endlich meine 2 shimanos holen kann!!

mfg ted


----------



## Plötzenangler (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Mit welchen Ködern angelt man auf Silberkarpfen???

Dann noch was, was hier untergegangen ist:

moin,

sagt mal wo angelt ihr hauptsächlich, in DAV oder Privatgewässern? 
Hab überlegt mir ne Jahreskarte für ein Fischereigewässer zu besorgen, allerdings will ich nicht 80 € ausgeben um dann genauso viel zu fangen wie in DAV Gewässern. Denkt ihr in solchen Gewässern fängt man mehr? Bei uns hier in Brandenburg wird es immer schlimmer man findet kaum noch einen Angelplatz am Wochenende manchmal fährt man stundenlang durch die Gegend um ein Gewässer zu finden das nicht überfüllt ist und Fische fängt man auch immer seltener, die Gewässer werden regelmässig besetzt aber ich denke der Angeldruck ist viel zu gross geworden. Denkt ihr wenn ich mir ne Karte für ein Privat bzw. Fischereigewässer hole lohnt es sich mehr?


----------



## Carp--Angler (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo leute ich habe da gleich mal 2 Fragen an euch ???

Brauch man immer eine Schlagschnur oder nicht ?
Ich Fische in Teichen von 1 bis 10 hg wo kaum Kraut und seerosen drin sind meine meinung nach da brauche ich keine ?? Was sagt ihr .

2 Frage wollen am we bis Montag an einen 2 hg großen Teich wo Große Karpfen drin sind und auch viele Grasser .
Nun meine Fragge ich möchte nun 3 Tage Füttern ich dachte da an 2-3 PVA Beutel mit Maispellets drin und 4-5 PVA Beutel mit Boilies 22 mm Boilies  ( reicht das aus also das jeden tag ? )  ach und es sind kaum weißfische drin . 

Würde mich freuen wenn einer was sagen kann dazu #h


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Zu Frage 1 wenn in deinen Seen auch kein größeren Steine und viel geäst rum liegen braucht du keine Schlagschnur ist zumindestens mein Meinung!

Frage zwei:
Ich würde nie über PVA anfüttern das es einfach enorm ins Geld geht.
Wie weit liegt denn ca. dein angelplatz entfernt ???
Weil da würde es ehrlich bessere Methoden geben.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## yassin (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

mit der Schlagschnur is das sonne Sache ich z.B. benutze sie fast ausschließlich an nem Baggersee mit Muscheln und steil abfallenden Hängen oder wie Bomber-Pilot schon sagte wenn viele Äste im Wasser sind um druck machen zu konnen etc.

zum anfüttern würde ich mir ne Futterschaufel zulegen ist auf die dauer billiger.


----------



## tarpoon (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

@ plötzenangler

bin ja auch aus brandenburg! bei uns gibt es ehrlich gesagt genug gewässer!!! irgendwo ist immer ausreichend platz zum fischen. ich fische seit 5 jahren ausschließlich in dav gewässern und kann mich nicht beschweren...


----------



## Plötzenangler (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Aus welcher Ecke kommst du? Direkt aus BRB da siehts vielleicht anders aus aber hier im Landkreis Teltow Fläming ist tote Hose, Aale gehen sehr gut aber auch nur kleine bis 50 cm aber ich will ja Karpfen fangen (EGAL WELCHE GRÖSSE!)


----------



## Plötzenangler (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hat Jemand ne Idee wie ich Hartmais in 2 - 3 Stunden weich bekomme???? Sollte nur zum anfüttern dienen nicht als Köder, macht also nichts wenn die Körner platzen!


----------



## tarpoon (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

moin plötzenangler,

ja ich komme direkt aus brb...
bei uns ist es scheinbar wirklich gut) komm doch zu uns...
koch deinen mais einfach 1,5h dann ist er auch ohne einweichen gut fütterbar.


----------



## Aalfredo (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Wie genau sieht bei euch die Festblei bzw. Selbsthak-Montage aus. Ich fische diese zwar selber schon seit einigen Jahren, doch stelle mir immer wieder die Frage:

Lasse ich noch ein wenig Spiel zwischen Blei und Stopper, oder das Gegenteil d.h. NULL Spiel zwischen Blei und Stopper.

Probiert und gefangen habe ich schon auf beide Varianten, aber würde mich interessieren wie Ihr das so macht!?!??


----------



## Erpel (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Ich brauche ne neue Liege, hab meine "alte" gerade einen Kumpel Vermacht |bigeyes.
Hab mich schon mal ein wenig Umgeschaut und bin auf das Ehmanns Hot Spot Bedchair gestoßen.

Was meint ihr zur der Liege geht die klar, gibt es was vergleichbares/besseres mit ähnlichen Gewicht zu dem Preis?

MFG...

PS: Ich lass keinen Platz zwischen Stopper und Blei, denn wenn der Karpfen sich aufrichtet bzw los schwimmt, sollte der haken möglichst sofort vom Blei gestoppt werden und somit im Maul greifen.


----------



## Erpel (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Danke erst mal für die Antwort#h

3 Liegen sind in die engeren Auswahl gekommen...

EHMANNS Hot Spot Bedchair....7,6kg....120,-
EHMANNS Pro-Zone Bedchair... 8,2kg....140,-
Anaconda Bedchair................ 8,4kg....93,-

Vieleicht könnt ihr mir die Entscheidung Erleichtern indem ihr kurz schreibt welche Liege ihr nehmen würdet warum ihr diese nehmen würdet...

MFG...


----------



## HBT (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Ich habe die Anaconda in Benutzung und bin mehr als zufrieden. Sie ist definitiv groß genug und sehr bequem. Hatte bis jetzt nie Probleme mit der Liege. Kann sie wirklich nur empfehlen , da sie auch angenehm gepolstert ist und die Kopfkissenfüllung ist ebenfalls top. Von der Stabilität kann ich mich auch nicht beklagen haben schon zu 2 auf dem ding gepennt^^.


----------



## Plötzenangler (14. Juni 2009)

*Fehlbisse*

Hatte Gestern Nacht jede Menge Fehlbisse. Hab 5 Hartmaiskörner aufs Haar gezogen (Ich denke das war zuviel) 
Der Bissanzeiger meldete sich öfter mal aber hat nur 2-3 Mal gepiept mehr ist leider nicht passiert nun ist meine Vermutung das mein Vorfach für 5 Maiskörner zu kurz war (15 cm) ich denke das die Fische den Widerstand bemerkt haben bevor sie den Haken überhaupt schon im Maul hatten, was sagt ihr? Sollte ich das Vorfach länger machen oder meint ihr das es völlig ok ist und diese Fehlbisse andere Ursachen haben??? Was noch sehr komisch war, 1 m daneben hab ich nen Boilie ausgeworfen und bekam nicht einen einzigen Biss.


----------



## Siermann (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Mit den fehlbissen kann auch an anderen eigenschaften liegen!Ich denke nicht das die Maiskette zu groß war und das Vorfach zu kurz, ich selber fische ab und zu auch solche langen Ketten meistens dan 4 Maiskörner mit einem Reiscorn von Qantum und damit habe ich keine Fehlbisse!


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Ich denke nicht das es an der Vorfach länge liegt.Zumindestens nich viel.

Wenn du mit Mais Fütterst und 100erte von sehr kleinen Ködern, sehr nah beieinander liegen, bewegen sich die Fische nur ein paar Zentimeter zum nächsten Köder den sie auflesen können,wenn das Vorfach zu lang ist hat der Karpfen den schon lange wieder ausgespuckt, bevor er gegen das Blei knallt.Kannst dein Vorfach/Rig sogar noch verkürzen ( dies ist auch der Grund für die Taktik mit den Cell Boilies! Großräumig verteilt, dann wegen die Karpfen auch mal ihren allerwertesten  ).

Die Fehlbisse können auch noch an jeden Mengen anderen Faktoren liegen, aber dafür gibts genug Threads, brauchst nur in die Suchleiste '' Fehlbisse'' eingeben und dann bekommste da jedemenge Seiten (einfach da neben gucken wo die Kategorie Karpfenangeln steht,dann findeste passende Beiträge noch schneller)


----------



## Plötzenangler (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Ok, vielen Dank, nächstes Problem:

ich will meine Maiskette mal auftreiben lassen, ich hab mir gelbe Ohrstöpsel besorgt das geht wunderbar damit. Nun hab ichs so ausballanciert das nur die Maiskette schwebt der Haken bleibt am Grund liegen. Denkt ihr es gibt Probleme wenn ich das so mache? Auf irgendwelchen Bildern von Pop up Montagen egal ob Maiskette oder Boilie ist immer zu sehen das der Haken mit auftreibt, muss das so sein oder wird meine Variante auch funktionieren? Eigentlich müsste es doch besser sein oder? Die Fische können den Haken ja nicht sehen wenn er auf Grund liegt.


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Mach ich schon seit längerer Zeit so,2008 benutzte ich ebenfalls das Rising Corn von Quantum, die Dinger sind echt geil, werden aber nach einiger Zeit Pampig, halten zwar noch am Haken, und Riechen auch noch angenehm aber Naja,

Mittlerweile benutze ich gerne die Gefakten Maiskörner von Carp Zoom.die ebenfalls in Flavour Eingelegt sind und sehr gut Funktionieren, damit kann man wunderbar die Kette Selber auftreiben lassen und der Haken liegt am Grund.

Womit ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe ist die Kombi aus 2 Gefakten und 2 Feuerroten Maiskörnern ( Konservierte )Allerdings ist da die Anordnung wichtig,Vom Hakenschenkel aus, Konserviert oder Natur,Gefakte,Natur,Gefakt, also der letzte Köder vorm Boiliestopper muss ein auftreibender seinl, dann steht die Kette erst anständig.
Könnt ihr gerne im Wasserbecken / Aquarium ausprobieren.

Sone Kette in Rot Geld hebt sich nämlich sehr gut vom Futterteppich ab.

Um deine Frage zu beantworten,ja es klappt ! Würde auch sagen das beim Fischen mit Gefakten Maiskörnern o.ä. es gar nicht schlecht ist wenn man ''nur'' das Hakengewicht ausgleicht und sich der Köder leichter aufsaugen lässt und Natührlicher wirkt.


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Nabend,


> Nun hab ichs so ausballanciert das nur die Maiskette schwebt der Haken bleibt am Grund liegen.


Mit dieser Art der Beköderung , ähnlich wie beim Schneemann , habe *ich hier an meinen Gewässern *keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn aufgepoppt , dann richtig. Also so das der Haken schwebend unterm Köder "steht".


----------



## Siermann (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hm qUellen die von Carp Zoom auch auf?????
kann nur zustimmen das Reis von Qantum ist einfach genial ist allerdings muß man es nach ca. 2 Stunden kontrolieren und durch ein neues ersetzen!
AC/DC 4 LIFE


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Jop,
Sollte einfach jeder mal ausprobieren, was für sein Gewässer am besten Funktioniert.

@ SM

Nein,sind wie die von Enterprise-tackel aus Gummi/Plastik.Lassen sich so mehrmals benutzen und leicht nachflavourn.


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Nachtrag,

Wenn mit Mais angefüttert wurde , würde ich keine gepoote Maismontage verwenden. Die hochstehende Maiskette ist in meinen Augen zu unnatürlich. Wenn auftreibend überhaupt , dann mit kurzer Kette oder "Maisbombe"........


----------



## Siermann (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

@Gunnarop Ups als Boilie funzt doch auch!!Und ist "unnatürlich"!!!!
Fakt ist das (solange das Gewässer nicht gnadenlos überfischt ist!) die Karpfen mit hoher warscheinlichkeit einen gepoppten Köder als ersten Köder warnehmen und das dan auch meist der ist der als 1ter genommen wird!Vergleiche aus meiner Praxis bestättigen diese Theorie voll und ganz!
*AC/DC  4 LIFE*


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hi Siermann ,

Das "unnarürliche" beziehe ich auf auf die Länge einer Maiskette.Ich angel fast nur mit Poppies. Aber bei Mais vermeide ich tunlichst eine "gepoppte" Kette von 4-5 Körnern. Endweder 2 Körner oder 2 Parallelketten a 3 Körner.


----------



## Siermann (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Wat sind "Paralelleketten"??????
*AC/DC 4LIFE*


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Anstatt einer Kette von 4-5 Körnern an einem Haar , mach ich 2 Ketten mit 2-3 Körnern an 2 Haaren. Diese beiden Ketten werden mit nem Gummi ( vom D-Rig) zusammengehalten. So verlaufen beide Ketten parallel. Hat nebenbei auch den Vorteil das Brassen usw. da nicht so schnell rann kommen. Diese beiden Ketten sind für Kleinfisch zu kompakt. 2. Vorteil , diese beiden Ketten haben sich bei mir nebenbei auch als ausgezeichneter Köder für Graser herausgestellt!!


----------



## j4ni (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Siermann schrieb:


> Vergleiche aus meiner Praxis bestättigen diese Theorie voll und ganz!



Ich schmeiß mich wech...Wie stellst du denn fest, dass eben der Hakenköder der erste ist der aufgenommen wird? Wie gestallten sich denn deine Vergleiche? Und wie sieht es - nur für denn Fall, dass diese Vergleiche irgendwie Sinn machen würden - mit der a) Übertragbarkeit aus und b) wie representativ sind diese Vergleiche?
Und woher zur Hölle nimmst du die Gewissheit zu sagen "Fakt ist..."? Und welchen Einfluss spielt der Befischungsdruck darauf was wann wahrgenommen wird?!?

@Forengott: Vielen Dank für die Sperre!

Über Sinn und Unsinn von Pop-Ups bei Partikelfütterung gibt es wohl genügen Beiträge in der "Fachpresse/-Foren/-Bücher"...


----------



## Thecatfisch (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



j4ni schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mich wech...Wie stellst du denn fest, dass eben der Hakenköder der erste ist der aufgenommen wird? Wie gestallten sich denn deine Vergleiche? Und wie sieht es - nur für denn Fall, dass diese Vergleiche irgendwie Sinn machen würden - mit der a) Übertragbarkeit aus und b) wie representativ sind diese Vergleiche?
> Und woher zur Hölle nimmst du die Gewissheit zu sagen "Fakt ist..."? Und welchen Einfluss spielt der Befischungsdruck darauf was wann wahrgenommen wird?!?
> 
> @Forengott: Vielen Dank für die Sperre!
> ...



Du bist echt der beste :m:m

Genau über diesen Satz habe ich auch gestern Abend rumüberlegt. #6

Er hat einfach mit all seinen Montagen nie Fehlbisse,Nie Schlitzer,alles funktioniert immer perfekt,... Das fand ich nen bissel komisch.

@ SM
Ist wirklich nichts gegen Dich,du schreibst oft auch sehr  gute Beiträge.#6


----------



## frolic33 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hi Kollegen,

auch ich bin totaler Karpfen-Anfänger (da ich bisher fast nur auf Hecht,Forelle und Barsch geblinkert/gefischt habe) und hab eine kurze Frage an die erfahreneren von euch:
Bisher fische ich mit einem Laufblei an der Hauptschnur und vorne am Wirbel einem 5er Haken mit ca 0,30er Vorfach den ich mit 2-3 Maiskörnern (aus der Dose) bestücke!Selbe Montage verwende ich noch mit Schwimmer statt Blei...Mais wird hier dann ca 30-40cm tief angeboten!
Bisher war ich leider null erfolgreich deshalb mal die Frage was ich an dieser Montage verbessern könnte...meint ihr es liegt daran dass ich den Mais direkt an den Haken mache...ist eine Haarmontage rastamer?
Dann gleich noch eine Frage:
Sonniger Nachmittag -Karpfen stehen schön an der Oberfläche und Sonnen sich:
Was empfehlt ihr....Schwimmbrot hab ich letzte Woche versucht, hat die Jungs gleich NULL interessiert :-(

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar um endlich mal eine Wassersau landen zu können! 
Danke schonmal


----------



## Thecatfisch (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin Jungs,

Hätte dann auch mal wieder ne (Kescher-)Frage:

Hab mir Ende letzten Jahres den MAD Vanguard Kescher gegönnt,nach 2 Wochen im Eifer des Gefechtes schrottete mein Mitangler den V-Block, diesen hab ich dann durch einen V-Block von Fox Nachgerüstet.Jedenfalls sind mir aus unverständlichen Gründen ein paar Löcher ins Netz gekommen..siht nicht gerade schön aus. 
Aber der eigentliche negative Punkt ist , das der Kescher super Lange braucht um zu Trocknen , desweiteren hällt er den Geruch von Brassen( die ich seit nem 1/4 direkt immer im Wasser abhake,also nicht Kescher) extrem Stark,was sehr Unangenem riecht( Ihr kennt das ja von unseren lieben Schleimschei*ern  ).

Jetzt würde ich mir gerne einen neunen Kescherkopf zulegen.

OHNE STAB UND OHNE V-BLOCK, also nur das Kopfteil.

Hab dieses Netz bei AW gesehen:
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....kescher-p-9054&cName=zubehoer-kescher-c-30_48

für 20 Euro ja noch im grünen Bereich.

Was sagt ihr dazu, oder kennt ihr bessere im gleichen Preissegment, wie gesagt brauche nur das Netz, nicht das andere, wie Net-Float,V-Block und Kescherstab !


----------



## carpcatcher91 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

mein kumpel hat sich den gleichen kescher gekauft! naja..ich sag nur soviel: lieber einmal tief in geldbeutel greifen, dann stimmt die quali, hält ewig und du ahst die ganze zeit nen top kescher! was natürlich nicht heißt, das man sich jetzt nene markenkescher kauft und meint der wär top, denn oft zahlt man auch nur für den namen....


----------



## CarpMetty (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin!
Kann mir mal bitte jemand die Vorteile von Hangern gegenüber Swingern erklären? Bzw, wann welche Methode besser ist?


----------



## carp_spezi (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

ich habe letztens ,,versucht" boilies zu rollen . ich habe ca 2 kg. boilie mix kartoffel  von top secret benutzt und 20 eier dann die eier mit dem pulver vermixt.Doch am ende konnte ich im boilieroller keine richtigen kugeln rollen.
Woran liegt das????   knnte mir jemand villeicht auch n boilie rezept geben ???
mfg christopher


----------



## CarpMetty (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin!
Ein Rezept? Hunderte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=102166


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

@Carpmetty der Hauptvorteil von hangern gegenüber swingern ist das gewicht!!

Denn bei einem swinger selbst mit verschiebbaren gewicht ist das gewicht wlches auf die shnur lastet relativ hoch und das ist bei swingern ohne dieses hohe zusatzgewicht wesentlich kleiner


----------



## Harry84 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin seit heute glückerlicher Besitzer eines Carponizer mit RF15e (100mW) Funkecholot...

Heute kurz nach der Ersteigerung des Futterbootes wurde mir berichtet, dass Funkecholote auf Grund einer EU-Verordnung angeblich verboten sein sollen. Stimmt das? Habe dazu nichts im Netz gefunden...
Bezieht sich dieses Verbot auf Funkecholote aller Art? Nur auf aufgemotzte? Oder wie ist das?
Wird das überhaupt kontrolliert?

Gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## Carp_fisher (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hi habe ein RF 25e nutze es mit dem Carponizer Baitboot und da hat sich noch niemand dran gestört.

Kann mir aber vorstellen das es nicht erlaubt ist 
!!!(Kommt aufs Bundesland an,oder ???).

Viel spass noch mit mit dem Carpo ist echt ein Hammer teil( Der Wal unter den Baitbooten ):vik:.

Gruss Cf


----------



## Carp--Angler (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo habe da auch mal eine frage an euch ?

Was heißt das immer bei einem Zelt 

zb 10,000 mm Wassersäule oder eben auch 5000 mm ?
Aber 10,000 mm Wassersäule ist immer das Größte was ich so lese kann das sein ?

Das hat doch was mit Regen zu tun ?
Aber was genau ist das ? 
Ist das die dichte oder was ? 

Würde mich freuen wenn mir das mal einer sagen könnte .


----------



## harti911 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hi!

Ich hab mal aus diversen Internetseiten was nachgelesen und "zusammenkopiert":

"Die Wassersäule ist auch eine Maßeinheit, um die Dichtheit z. B. von technischen Geweben (Zelte, Funktions- und Regenbekleidung) anzugeben. Dort wird die Wassersäule angegeben, die auf dem Gewebe lasten kann, bevor es Feuchtigkeit durchlässt. Ab einem fest definierten Wert (Regenkleidung 1300 mm, Oberzelte 1500 mm und Zeltböden 2000 mm nach DIN) gilt das Gewebe als wasserdicht. Laut DIN-Norm gilt ein also Gewebe mit einer Wassersäule von 1300 bzw. bis 2000 mm als wasserdicht. Das reicht aber nicht unbedingt: In einem extrem aufwendigen Funktionsjackentest fand die Eidgenössische Materialprüfanstalt (EMPA) in St. Gallen heraus, dass ein Funktionsmaterial erst ab einer Wassersäule von 4000 mm dicht hält. Ob es dann allerdings 10 000 mm oder 50 000 mm hat, spielt in der Praxis keine große Rolle. Tipp: Nicht allein die Wasserdichtigkeit des Materials zählt, auch die Konstruktion ist enorm wichtig. Nähte beispielsweise müssen mit einem extra Band auf der Innenseite wasserdicht
versiegelt werden, damit sie dicht sind; viele Reißverschlüsse benötigen Abdeckleisten, sonst läuft das Wasser ins Innere."

Hoffe, das hilft Dir weiter?


----------



## yassin (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hab da nochma ne frage bezüglich Partikel:
habe nur noch gut 20 Stunden bis zum nächsten Ansitz
und muss Mais,Tigers und Hanf mitnehmen wie krieg ich das jez so schnell noch hin?
soll ich die jetzt 12 Stunden einweichen 40 Minuten Kochen und den Rest der Zeit ziehen lassen;+


----------



## colognecarp (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

mais und hanf würd ich dann jetzt schon kochen, mais gut 2 stunden und den rest der zeit noch quellen lassen mit gut zucker, das müsste eigentlich gut klappen. die tigers würd ich dann weg lassen, die brauchen ihre zeit damit die fängig sind.
könntest den mais auch zwei mal kochen, jetzt und morgen nochmal


----------



## yassin (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

danke 
wie lange sollte ich den Hanf denn kochen


----------



## colognecarp (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

eine stund könnt schon reichen, vieleicht auch was länger. wenn du am herd bist einfach mal beobachten wie es aussieht und sich verhält.


----------



## don rhabano (3. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin,

hab ne schnelle Frage an alle F&F -Leser Ausgabe 6/09 welche Rollen baumeln da an den Bionic Carps auf der letzten Seite (Vorschau).

Danke im voraus 

Don


----------



## timjim (5. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hi leute glaubt das fische keinen schmerz empfinden?
ich habs wissentschaftlich fundiert gelesen aber kanns nicht mehr vorweisen, das ein fisch solche schmerzen beim drill empfindet wie ein mensch, der sich einen haken durch den finger rammt.

ich kann nicht glauben das ein fisch von der größe bensons keinen schmerz empfindet. es gibt aber duraus erfahrene angler die dies glauben!

könnt ihr das glauben???? 

was sagt ihr carras, tarpoon und die anderen erfahrenen karpfenangler die hier stets fundiert schreiben????


----------



## Gunnar. (5. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hi Tim,

Das Schmerzempfinden der Fische ist ein ganz heiß diskutiertes Thema. Dazu gibt es auch ne Menge wissenschaftlicher Untersuchungen. Und je nach Sichtweise behauptet jede Seite im Recht zu sein..
Laienhaft gesagt fehlen den Fischen die entsprechenden Sinnes und Wahrnehmung Möglichkeit in Sachen Schmerz. Daher geht die eine Seite davon aus das Fische keinen Schmerz emfinden können. Die andere Seite behauptet das Fisch andere Möglichkeiten der Schmerzwahrnehmung haben, bzw .bestreiten gänzlich das fehlen der Wahrnehmungmöglichkeit.
Das ganze artet wohl mitlerweile in einem "Glaubenskampf" aus und ist Anlaß vieler häßlicher und unsachlicher Diskussionen.
Aber Egal welcher " Glaubensrichtung" man angehört. Der fach und sachgerchte Umgang mit dem fisch sollte für jeden Angler selbsverständlich sein.


----------



## dab74 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

ne Planze als vorfach nicht schlecht.|kopfkrat achso als Liege kann ich dir die firma JRC empfehlen superstabil kenne einen der wiegt bestimmt auch so um die130kg und der hat die schon Jahre. auf jedenfall wird so eine Liege mind.130€ kosten ist aber auch ne gute Liege.#6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass Fische Schmerz empfinden können, genauso wie ich auch schon immer von der Intelligenz von Tieren, wie Keas, Krähen, Ratten überzeugt war/bin.
Letzteres hat ja dann auch die Wissenschaft eingesehen, nur länger dafür gebraucht, als unsereins.
Das Schmerzempfinden und dessen Umfang wird aus meiner Sicht, abhängig von der Fischart und der Körperstelle sein.
Wir Menschen fühlen da mehr und schneller Schmerz, wo wir einen ausgeprägten Tastsinn haben. Ich glaube kaum, dass das beim Fisch anders ist. Wie soll ein Karpfen am Maul einen ausgeprägten Tastsinn besitzen, und den hat er nunmal nicht nur durch die Barteln, ohne Schmerz zu empfinden, wenn er dort verletzt wird.
Die Haut seines Maules hinter dem wulstigen Maulbogen wird sicherlich nicht sehr mit Nerven durchsetzt sein, die Wulst im Maul dafür umsomehr, weil er mit ihr die Nahrung untersucht und weil das nur logisch wäre.

Das Problem ist wohl eher: Wie beweise ich Schmerz?
Du kannst dich als Mensch von hundert Ärzten und in zwanzig Krankenhäuser untersuchen lassen, weil du Schmerzen hast und keiner findet was oder kann beweisen, ob du Schmerzen hast oder nicht.
Man kann zwar in verantwortlichen Gehirnarealen, Aktivität mit bildgebenden Verfahren sichtbar machen, aber mehr auch nicht.
Das ist dann immer noch nicht aussagekräftig => hat man Schmerz oder bloses Empfinden an sich auf den Bildern?
Jeder der es noch von früher kennt, weiß wie sich ein Lebendköfi beim Einstechen des Drillings verhielt, wie er wellenförmig am Laib zittert, wenn das kein Schmerz ist?
Ich glaube, dass das Problem bei Fragen, ob Tiere menschliche Eigenschaften oder Fähigkeiten haben, vorallem darin besteht, dass nicht auf den wissenschaftlichen Prüfstand gestellt wird, sondern das wissenschaftlich widerlegt werden soll, weil der Mensch sich vom Tier distanziert und als was höheres sehen will.


----------



## Gunnar. (5. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Aber Egal welcher " Glaubensrichtung" man angehört. Der fach und sachgerchte Umgang mit dem fisch sollte für jeden Angler selbsverständlich sein.


Nachtrag:
Nun könnte ja man davon ausgehen das je mehr Leute an das Schmerzempfinden glauben  jemehr dann auch selbstkritisch und verantwortungsbewusst  mit dem Fisch umgehen. Allerdings trägt dieser Glaube auch zu zu einer Reihe an gewissen Verboten und Einschränkungen bei. Die Leute die diese Verbote erstellen haben zwar selten Ahnung von der Materie........... aber allein der Glaube zählt.........


----------



## Pikeattack94 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hab eine dringende Frage
ich will mit boilis auf Karpfen fischen aber weis nich genau wie lang der abstand von boili zu hakenbogen sein soll damit der fisch sich auch hakt#t wäre sehr froh wenn ich rechtzeitig eine antwort bekäme da icch noch heute fischeen geh |rolleyes|rolleyes
die nächste frage is was für vorfächer benützt ihr wenn ihr auf karpfen geht wäre froh wenn mir jemand ein super vorfach sagen kann mit hersteller etc(zum selberbinden , no-knot )
und noch ne frage:
 (ich weis es sind viele fragen ihr müsst auch nich alle auf einmal beantworten xD)
auf eure Karpfen rolle bespuhlt ihr sie mit geflochtener oder monofiler? (welche hersteller etc. habt ihr super erfahrungen gemacht )
Danke schonmal für die tipps :m


----------



## Gunnar. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo,

Zu den Montagen , schau hier mal rein.... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=101

Was den Abstand betrifft , bei mir sind es 3-5 mm.

 Die Schnur , Als Anfänger würd ich dir zu einer 35er mono Schnur raten.
Gute Schnüre gibts da von vielen Herstellern.  Ich hab zB. gute Erfahrung mit dieser hier gemacht: http://www.bigfishworld.de/Schnur/Monofile-Schnur/Saenger-ANACONDA-EXTREME::47.html 
 Aber auch hierzu gibts im AB ne Menge Thread's zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Fischstäbchen (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Was den Abstand betrifft , bei mir sind es 3-5 mm.
> http://


 
Hi Gunnar,

hast du bei dem geringen Abstand zwischen Boilie und Hakenbogen gute Erfahrungen gemacht? Bei dem Abstand dreht sich bei mir der Haken nicht sauber ins Maul. Fische mit ca 10mm Abstand.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Gunnar. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hi Olli,

Ich hatte früher auch 10mm Abstand. Und immer wieder Fehlbisse .Wußte nie warum.......... Durch Zufall ....... mir ist beim Binden der Abstand mal einwenig zu klein geraten ......... und promt hörten die Fehlbisse auf. Als ich dann auf Poppis umgestiegen bin hat sich dieser Abstand auch bewährt.
Ist schon komisch manchmal. Mein Kumpel angelt heute noch mit 10mm. Und der fängt nicht schlechter oder besser als ich.
Ich geh aber mal davon aus das noch mehr Kleinigkeiten ne Rolle spielen. Hakengröße -Hakenform usw.


----------



## Pikeattack94 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

danke vielmals euch beiden für die schnellen antworten


----------



## Fischstäbchen (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hi,

durch zufall lernt man irgendwie am besten|rolleyes. Habe letzte Woche auch ein wenig mit der Haarlänge gespielt, und bin auch auf 5mm runter. Aber fast jedes mal war nach 5cm Schnurabzug schluß. Wäre fast verzweifelt. Fische die series 2 Größe 4 mit no-knot und Sufix geflecht. Ach ja Boiliegröße ist 18er sinker. Hast du einen Tip für mich? Problem ist, dass sich das Haar oft überschlägt.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Gunnar. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Rehi Olli,

Nen Tipp? Sicher das! Weiter probieren. LoooL
Das Umschlagen bei 5mm ... hmm ..... das konnt ich noch nie beobachten.Da bin auch erstmal ratlos.
Auch bei den 5cm Fehlbissen wird es schwer. Kann viele Ursachen haben. Das fängt wieder mit der Größe und Form des Haken an. Auch die Vorfachlänge spiet ne Rolle. Ich hab das so 20 -25 cm im Einsatz.Viele Angler jedoch fischen mit 10 -15cm. Vieleicht damal unterschiedlich kombinieren......... Zuguterletzt , sicher das es auch Karpfen waren die da die 5cm verursachten??


----------



## Fischstäbchen (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Das Umschlagen bei 5mm ... hmm ..... das konnt ich noch nie beobachten.Da bin auch erstmal ratlos.


 
Danke erstmal

Das mit dem Umschlagen passiert mir bei 10mm ohne extras (Schrumpfschlauch...etc). Sorry, ist meiner schlechten Beschreibung anzukreiden. Und das es Karpfen waren kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber bei der Menge der Fehlbisse und bei dem schlechtem Weißfischbetand würde ich es annehmen. Also wieder ab ins Trainingslager|kopfkrat.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Gunnar. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Trainigslager?? Kommt mit bekannt vor..........
 Ich angel aber auch regelmäßig mit D-Rig's. Da zB. gibts dann generell keine "Umschlagprobleme". Das "D" hat übrigens auch so knappe 5mm.


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

In einer Dvd hab ich gesehen das die Leute da Wasseraufkochten, dann Harmais dort einfüllten, 20-30 min Kochen ließen und ihn dann verfütterten.

Normalerweise ist's bei mir so das ich den Mais 24h Quellen lasse, ihn dann Koche und dann noch mal 2-3 Tage zihen lasse ehe ich ihn verfüttere.

Ist die oben genannte '' Speed Methode'' gut für den Fisch ? Ich mein, innerhalb von 30 minuten und der darafufolgenden Abkühlzeit , wenn sie den Mais überhaupt abkühlen lassen,ist der Mais deren Meinung nach Fertig. Und Benutzbar.

Was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## gringo92 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

ich sag dazu das du den hartmais auch ungequollen ins wasser kippen kannst und es dem fisch keinen schade zufügt.
fangen tut er aber wohl am besten wenn du ihn so zubereitest wie du ihn immer zubereitest da beim kochen fresstimulierende stoffe freiwerden .
ich lasse den mais gerne mal ein paar tage/wochen stehen .


----------



## colognecarp (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

kann mir einer vieleicht sagen ob ich beim handelshof hartmais bekomme ?


----------



## Golfer (10. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hi,
hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit Top Secret Boilies gemacht? Da gibt es ja im Moment so einige Geschmäcker ganz günstig bei ulli-dulli.


----------



## Spinnfisch (10. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

es gibt versch. meinungen über top secret. viele nehmen es weil es einfach billig ist aber ich finde die boilies einfach schei** weil sie sich nicht auflösen, sie riechen überhaupt nicht natürlich und schmecken tun sie auch ecklig. man kann die überhaupt nicht mit guten boilies wie dd bait, blb, sb, solar, usw... vergleichen 
boilies im sonderangebot zu kaufen is auch so ne sache die verkaufen die nur so billig weil sie wahrscheinlich schon n paar jahre im schaufenster ind der sonne gelegen waren oder so


----------



## Aal99 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

also ich habe dieses jahr mit  top secret boillies gut gefangen
mein kumpel mit seinen teuren boillies nicht

hängt vom see denke ich auch ab


----------



## dab74 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hi Leute muß heute auch mal wieder meinen Senf zugeben. Also erstens Mais ungequollen im See zu kippen funktioniert, aber ist in meinen Augen Verschwendung, da man wenn man ihn quellen läßt fast die doppelte Menge rausbekommt. Vergleicht es. Selber ausprobieren macht schlau. Und jetzt der TIPP nehmt eine alte Kühlbox befüllt sie bis zur hälfte mit Mais und schüttet dann kochendes Wasser drauf (geht gut mit Wasserkocher) so dreiviertel voll Deckel drauf, vielleicht noch eine Decke drüber und da ganze ca.20 h ziehen lassen. Ihr braucht ihn nicht mehr zu kochen und er riecht lecker, und wenn dann, nach einer Weile, er dann sauer wird, und es Blasen aufsteigen. Macht nix fängt noch besser.(funktioniert super mit andere Partikel erdnüsse,tigers erbsen usw.)
Achso das mit Top Secret jeder Boilie fängt sein Fisch wenn er denn da ist und frißt!!!!#h|bigeyes


----------



## Golfer (11. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Kennt jemand zufällig ein Zelt wie das Nash Double Top?Also eins mit einem geschlossenen Innenzelt.


----------



## TapfererSchneider (11. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo zusammen,
will demnächst mal mein glück auf karpfen versuchen. was meint ihr, lohnt es mit boilies an einem teich zu angeln wenn man vorher überhaupt nicht angefüttert hat? oder sollte man es dann besser mit nem anderen köder versuchen???

MFG
Der Schneider #h


----------



## Fischstäbchen (11. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hi, 
natürlich kannst du es mit Boilies versuchen wenn du nicht angefüttert hast. Würde aber dann mit PVA um den Köder füttern. Aber z.B Hartmais, Tigers oder Frolic geht genauso gut wenn nicht noch besser (kommt auf das Gewässer an). 

Gruß Oliver


----------



## dab74 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hi! logo gehen Boilies immer aber sein wir mal ehrlich. Schneider mit dem Namen wird ich nicht soviel Zeit beim angeln verschwenden. Achso, Oliver meint, du sollst den Köder in das PVA tun, nicht das du deine ganzen Tüten verfütterst. Viel Spaß beim angeln und nicht das du Schneider wirst, bist oder wie auch immer. Euer kleiner Klugsch... aus dem Spreewald  P.s. Ein bischen Spaß muß sein!|wavey:


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (14. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo
Welche Hakengröße nehmt ihr bei einem 30mm Boilie?? Sollte der Hakeb größer sein als wie bei einem Boilei mit 18mm??

mfG Lukas


----------



## dab74 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo ich nehme immer Haken der größe 4 oder 6 bei 30er murmeln das haar lasse ich aber etwas länger,ich habe da aber schon andere Meinungen gehört. Manche angeln mit dem Haken direkt am Boili und fangen auch. Einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (15. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Also nicht größer als bei einem Boilie von 18-20mm?
Ich werde es mit meinen Haken versuchen die ich immer verwende für die normalen Boilies.

mfG Lukas


----------



## crossfire (15. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hakengröße ist nicht entscheident manche angeln bei nen 15mm mit nen 2er Haken und andere bei nen 30mm mit nen 8 und geharkt werden die meisten fische , ich finde es gut viel mehr auf die Haken Form an als auf die Größe.
Aber da hat jeder andere Erfahrungen.


----------



## Plötzenangler (16. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

eigentlich ne völlig unwichtige Frage aber sie beschäftigt mich trotzdem :q Mir ist mal aufgefallen das nur die kleinen Karpfen bis 55 cm nach dem Biss richtig Schnur von der Rolle nehmen und das Blitzschnell also hat man einen richtigen "Runner" wenn aber grössere Karpfen beissen dann dreht sich die Rolle nur langsam als wenn vielleicht der Fisch nicht merkt das er hängt und ganz gemütlich weiterschwimmt. Mich interessiert nur ob ihr die selbe Erfahrung gemacht habt oder ob das bei mir nur Zufall ist.


----------



## hotabych (16. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

@Plötzenangler
das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Je nach Gewässer und angeldruck kann aber auch sein, dass die kleinen Karpfen "besser" abziehen. Die großen haben einfach schon mal durch öfteres Fangen gelernt, dass einfaches Gasgeben nichts bringt und bleiben, wenn sie vom Haken gepiekst werden,  an der stelle stehen und versuchen durch Kopfschütteln und Umherfliegen des Bleies den Haken los zu werden.  In manchen Unterwasservideos hat man das schon öfters gesehen.

Gruß


----------



## Siggi11 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Wer kennt den ultimativen Karpfen - / Friedfischteig


----------



## Plötzenangler (17. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hab letztens mal aus Kartoffelbrei Teig gemacht, ich kann nur sagen das ist der Hammer!! Nachteil: das Zeug ist sehr weich aber wenn man Glück hat und keine Weissfische am Platz sind dann hälts trotzdem bis der Karpfen sich das Zeug reinzieht #6


----------



## Carp--Angler (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo habe da auch mal ne Frage Fischt die einer von euch ?
Wenn ja wie sind die Teile oder hat einer was über die Teile gehört also wie die so sind ? Würde mich freuen wenn einer was sagen kann zu den Teilen .
Es geht um die da 
MAD Funk INSOMNIA WIRELESS BITE ALARM

http://www.yatego.com/angelshop-ber...dam-mad-funk-insomnia-wireless-bite-alarm-set


----------



## Rotaugen Max (1. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Welche Boilies würdet ihr für einen sehr verkrauteten, stark befischten Weiher nehmen? Habe an Hanf/Kräuter gedacht mit Pfefferminz-Dip. Also irgendwas, was die anderen vllt nicht haben, ich schätze die meisten angeln da mit den Standartbolies... Fischig, Süß, Nussig etc. 

Wie würdet ihr an einem kleinen Kanal vorgehen? Gibt dort eigentlich keine Anhaltspunkte wo die Fische stehen könnte, da es eigentlich kaum Hindernisse gibt. Am besten schon zwei Tage vorher mit Mais/Boilies anfüttern?

Oder würdet ihr einen etwas kleineren Fluss, der noch recht naturbelassen ist, bevorzugen? Habe dort eine Bucht entdeckt und dort könnten die Karpfen doch auch stehen oder?

Was man noch dazu wissen sollte ist, dass ich nie Zeit habe für längere Sessions. Leider nur von den frühen Morgenstunden bis Mittags.


----------



## Squirrelina (1. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

schuldigung das ich so reinplatze aber ich möchte mir 3bissanzeiger kaufen zum karpfen udn aal angeln...nun habe ich einige schöne bei askari gesehen-nur ist da immer eine sounderbox mitbei!!!was ist eine sounderbox und wozu muss man die haben???geben die bissanzeiger ohne keine signale oder wie???

habe suchfunktion benutzt aber nirgends eine direkte antwort gefunden!!!

hoffe ihr wisst besser bescheid...danke


----------



## Wellensen (1. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hallo squrrelina,
also die Sounderbox wird per Draht oder Funk mit den Bissanzeigern verbunden. Die Sounderbox gibt je nach Hersteller das Signal als Ton , Optik oder/und Vibration ab. Hast so z.B. die möglichkeit die bissanzeiger leise zu stellen und das Bisssignal im Zelt über die Box zu erhalten.


----------



## Squirrelina (1. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Wellensen schrieb:


> hallo squrrelina,
> also die Sounderbox wird per Draht oder Funk mit den Bissanzeigern verbunden. Die Sounderbox gibt je nach Hersteller das Signal als Ton , Optik oder/und Vibration ab. Hast so z.B. die möglichkeit die bissanzeiger leise zu stellen und das Bisssignal im Zelt über die Box zu erhalten.


 
aha die bissanzeiger funktionieren also ohne diese box???die ist dann quasi wenn ich im zelt bin wie ein babyfon????


----------



## Wellensen (1. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Wenn man so will ja.
Ist für öfteres Nachtangeln aber auf jeden fall zu empfehlen.
Kannst sie mit Box oder auch ohne Box betreiben ( bis auf wenige Ausnahmen). Welche hast du denn ins Auge gefasst?


----------



## colognecarp (1. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

genau, ist ne geile sache


----------



## teddy88 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

jop, ganz genau richtig, die Sounderbox is hauptsächlich fürs Zelt, oder wenn du eine Funk-Sounderbox hast dann kannst au zum Angelnachbar und verpasst keinen Biss

Und ja die Bissanzeiger funktionieren auch ohne die Box

mfg ted


----------



## Squirrelina (1. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Wellensen schrieb:


> Wenn man so will ja.
> Ist für öfteres Nachtangeln aber auf jeden fall zu empfehlen.
> Kannst sie mit Box oder auch ohne Box betreiben ( bis auf wenige Ausnahmen). Welche hast du denn ins Auge gefasst?


 

bei askari drei stück mit der box für 60-70euro war das glaube ich muss ich nochmal genau schauen....

aber danke für die antworten frage hat sich somit erledigt!!!


----------



## colognecarp (1. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

die von ultimate sind in der preisklasse ca. 80€ ! die sind auch ganz gut für den anfang


----------



## colognecarp (1. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ultimate-Culture...iger?hash=item4cea68f0d1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

das sind die, ich hab die auch und fische die jetzt schon das ganze jahr und hab bisher nichts zu mekern. die haben auch schon 3 tage dauerregen abbekommen, sturm und weis ich was alles, bisher nichts dran. die optionen von den piepern hätte ich für den preis garnicht erwartet, zumin. nicht so zuverlässig


----------



## Carp--Angler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo habe da auch mal eine kleine Frage .
Ich habe bei uns nun eine Woche meinen Plaz angefüttert.
So wollte eigentlich heute los machen nun soll es bis Montag durchregnen und es Regnet schon aber es geht mit dem Regen ( leichter bis mittel ist der Regen )
Lohnt es da trotzdem sich da die 3 Tage abzulassen ?
Oder nicht ?


----------



## Gunnar. (5. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin moin,

Ne Woche lang angefüttert und nu haste " Angst" vorm Regen ?? 
Mach das du zum Teich kommst !!!!!


----------



## miosga (5. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Der Regen hindert die Karpfen doch nicht am fressen. Du musst wissen, ob du lust hast dort im regen zu sitzen. Oder du fütterst noch ein paar tage länger und gehst dann angeln, wenn es trocken ist.


----------



## Plötzenangler (6. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hat Jemand nen guten Tip wo ich ne Liege die man als Stuhl umbauen kann herbekomme? Gibt es sowas auch mit Armlehnen? Habs bis jetzt immer nur ohne gesehen. Muss kein Anglerzubehör sein kann auch normaler Campingbedarf sein es geht nur um die Funktion Farbe ist auch egal.


----------



## Felipe95 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo !

Wie malt ihr euren hanf oder andere Futtermittel ?

Brauche das um es unter das Grundfutter zu mischen.

Kann ich die Hanfkörner einfach in den Mixer machen, geht das ?

MfG Felix


----------



## Janemann (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

normaler weisse kannst es einfach in denn mixer werfen mache ich so immer


----------



## Felipe95 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Super, das ging ja schnell !

Vielen Dank !

Gruß Felix


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

@Plötzenangler: So ein Teil gibt es bei Askari! (www.angelsport.de)


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo ich hab da ma ne frage als ich das lezte ma angeln war hab ich ausversehen den schleim des karpfens an meiner guten jogginghose abgeschmiert !!!! Jetzt weiß meine mutter es schon öfter probiert und hat es nivht geschafft diese flecken rauszubekommen 

hat einer von euch ne idee ???
MfG Anglerprofi99


----------



## Carp--Angler (17. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Hallo ich hab da ma ne frage als ich das lezte ma angeln war hab ich ausversehen den schleim des karpfens an meiner guten jogginghose abgeschmiert !!!! Jetzt weiß meine mutter es schon öfter probiert und hat es nivht geschafft diese flecken rauszubekommen
> 
> hat einer von euch ne idee ???
> MfG Anglerprofi99


 
versuche es mal mit kernseife


----------



## Matt Hayes (17. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

@Felix K. : Kommt auf den Mixer an,also bei unserem alten Teil geht das überhaupt nicht...#d
Evtö. solltest du ihn vorher aufquellen lassen.
Aber mal 'ne ganz blöde Frage: Warum willst du den mahlen?
Es passt doch wenn du ihn einfach so unter's Futter mischt?

MfG


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Carp--Angler schrieb:


> versuche es mal mit kernseife



Kernseife, was is denn das ??? Und woher bekomme ich die denn ???  

MfG Anglerprofi99 |wavey:


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Kernseife bekommst du in jedem Drogeriemarkt und REAL, Edeka, Kaisers usw. einfach mal die Verkäuferin fragen. 
Kernseife ist (und war) die "Urseife" mit sehr guter Reinigungskraft. Und vor allem: nicht parfümiert....


----------



## Matt Hayes (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo Boardies,

habe mir gestern nach wochenlangen Gesuche endlich eine neue Karpfenrute gekauft.
Es ist die YAD Stonehill-eine sehr schöne Steckrute,2 Segmente, 3,60m mit 2,75 lbs.
Beim Zusammenstecken der zwei Segmente ist mir aufgefallen dass auf dem Carbonstock der aus dem ersten Teil rausragt auf dem das zweite draufgezogen wird eine Abstand von etwa 1cm bleibt.;+
Es sieht sehr unntaürlich aus und weiss nicht ob es sich so gehört oder nicht. Die Rute sitzt fest und man kann perfekt auwerfen,daher war ich mir nicht sicher,denn es machte mir fast den Eindruck als gehöre es sich so...
Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand diese Rute selbst besitzt oder weiss ob das bei manchen Ruten so üblich ist?|kopfkrat
Danke für jede Antwort.

MfG

PS: Anbei ein Bild des besagten "Freiraums" zwischen den zwei Segmenten.Hoffe mal dass man es erkennen kann|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hi Matt,

Dieser 1cm ist bei Ruten mit Zapfenverbindung völlig normal , gewollt und notwendig. In Verbindung mit der leicht zylindrischen Form des Zapfens wird beim zusammenstecken immer eine sichere Verbindung erreicht. Dieser 1cm ist dabei so eine Art Reserve. Im Laufer der Zeit findes eine gewisse Abnutzung statt und der 1cm wird langsam aber sicher schrumpfen. Aber das dauert so seine Jahre ...und solange haste de auch eine sichere Verbindung der beiden Segmente.


----------



## sc00b (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Wieivle und wie oft würdet ihr ine ein langsem fließenden Fluss mit MAis anfüttern für 3-4 Tage.

hab bisher morgens und abends angefüttert.. aber bei 3 Tagen sitzen kam nur einer raus..

und beim 2. mal kam keiner bei rum.. fütter ich zuwenig?  Oder ist das zuviel? Fütter Oberhalb der Futterstelle ca. 5-10m vor den Ruten


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Entweder fütterst du zu wenig, oder die Stelle ist einfach mist!

Die Stellen die ich befische kriegen vor dem Ansitz 3 Tage lang  1 mal am Tag Futter.


----------



## sc00b (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

ne Karpfen ist da genug bis 51pfd. Foto gesehen. 

naja wir verfüttern 5-8kg in den tagen...


----------



## Matt Hayes (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> Dieser 1cm ist bei Ruten mit Zapfenverbindung völlig normal , gewollt und notwendig. In Verbindung mit der leicht zylindrischen Form des Zapfens wird beim zusammenstecken immer eine sichere Verbindung erreicht. Dieser 1cm ist dabei so eine Art Reserve. Im Laufer der Zeit findes eine gewisse Abnutzung statt und der 1cm wird langsam aber sicher schrumpfen. Aber das dauert so seine Jahre ...und solange haste de auch eine sichere Verbindung der beiden Segmente.



Vielen Dank für deine aufschlussreiche Antwort Gunnar!
Dann bin ich ja beruhigt|rolleyes

MfG


----------



## Markomanne85 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hello ihr,

Habe da mal ne Fage :vik:

Thema Schlagschnur!

Ich fahre bald auf ein Gewässer mit sehr großen Karpfen. Ein schöner großer Teich, bis zu 7-8m tief, viele Algen, Boilies legen wir mit dem Boot auf sichtbaren Kiesbänken aus ...

Wieso braucht man eine Schlagschnur?
Wie stark soll sie ausfallen wenn karpfen bis 30kg einsteigen können?
Könnt ihr mir auch gleich Tipps geben für brauchbare Schlagschnüre???

lg RR


----------



## lorn (21. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hallo. habe auch mal 2 klitzekleine fragen.

1. wenn ich mit anti tangle boom angle, dann befestige ich ein blei in den karabiner und ziehe den wirbeln, an dem das vorfach befestigt ist einfach in den gummichlauch. ist das richtig?

2. was ist der unterschied zwischen diesen beiden anti tangle booms? http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p422_Anti-Tangle-Boom.html und http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p421_Anti-Tangle-Boom-mit-Karabiner.html

mfg


----------



## sc00b (21. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



lorn schrieb:


> hallo. habe auch mal 2 klitzekleine fragen.
> 
> 
> 2. was ist der unterschied zwischen diesen beiden anti tangle booms? http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p422_Anti-Tangle-Boom.html und http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p421_Anti-Tangle-Boom-mit-Karabiner.html
> ...




die Länge 1x 30cm und 1x 10cm und 15cm

mfg


----------



## lorn (22. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



sc00b schrieb:


> die Länge 1x 30cm und 1x 10cm und 15cm
> 
> mfg



welche länge ist zu empfehlen??


----------



## don rhabano (30. September 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hey Leute ,
hab heute meine Lieferung von Wilkerling bekommen .
Neben zwei chub outkast gabs auch 2 Okuma Powerliner Pl865..
Nun meine Frage....diese 2kleinen Bürsten am Rotor schleifen bei mir leicht an der Spule . Ist das normal? Kann man das ändern?

Leider war im bestellten Kescher ein Loch :r...

Don


----------



## Carp--Angler (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo habe da auch mal wieder ne Frage an euch .

Ich habe auf meinen Rollen ne 0,30 Mono daruf wenn ich jetzt in einer entfernung von 150 bis 200 Fische brauche ich da eine Schlagschnure ? oder ne ?

Also es ist alles vertrieben in dem See steine , schlamm und muscheln .

Also ich würde so vorgehen an die 0,30 mono würde ich jetzt ne 0,40 mono vorschalten so ca 20 Meter und dann mein Selbst Gebundenes Vorfach aus geflochtener schnur was ca 20 bis 25 cm lang ist .

Ist das alles ok so oder würdet ihr was anders machen .
Ich sage schon mal danke


----------



## j4ni (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin,
was erhoffst du dir denn von einer 0,40er Schlagschnur? Der Unterschied zur 30er Hauptschnur ist jetzt nicht soo riesig und durch den Knoten bekommst du auch wieder ein Schwachstelle rein.
Wozu willst du die Schlagschnur benutzen? Als "Abriebschutz"? Ich persönlich würde eine dickere und auch eine längere Schlagschnur benutzen. Länger daher, da der Knoten ansonsten in der Endphase des Drills sowohl durch die Ringe als auch durch das Schnurlaufröllchen muss ohne sich zu verhaken - Und bei meinen Knoten klingt "nicht verhaken" eher nach nem Zufallstreffer


----------



## Carp--Angler (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Also brauche ich keine schlagschnure oder wie weil wenn da die ganzen muscheln sind ?
Also reicht da die 0.30 schon aus die auf der Rolle ist ?

Oder macht ,mann nur ne schlagschnure dran wenn die Rolle mit geflochtener bespult ist ? 

Oder wie ????


----------



## Carp--Angler (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Kann noch einer was sagen zur schlagschnure ob ich die nun brauche oder ne ???


----------



## yassin (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

wenn Muscheln vorhanden sind würd ich auf jeden eine verwenden ca. 30m.
aber nicht umbedingt ne 40er bei ner 30er Hauptschnur 
lieber 45er oder 50er 

mit denen von Anaconda und Korda bin ich besonders gut gefahren.


----------



## j4ni (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin,
äh falsch verstanden, also wie yassin schon geschrieben hat, meinte ich eher, dass 0,40 für eine Schlagschnur eher dünn bemessen ist. Meine Meinung ist entweder eine dickere oder weg lassen, weil die 0,1 mehr machen den Kohl auch nicht fett, klar kann dir das noch den Fisch retten, aber normalerweise wird eine Muschelkante die eine 0,30er zerschneidet auch die 0,40er noch so gewaltig anraspeln, dass du den Fisch kaum - ohne großes Glück - landen kannst. Daher wenn Schlagschnur (was durchaus sinnvoll ist) dann auch ne richtige. Ich nutze eine 0,60er Wallerschnur von äh keine Ahnung...zebco? Auf jeden Fall ne günstige, die wechsle ich dann auch immer wenn ich auch nur meine, dass die Schnur gelitten hat


----------



## the-big-o (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Ich hab da mal eine kleine Karpfen-Frage .. 

..und zwar wenn ich nun mit The Method fische und den Haken  mit ins Futter knete, dann besteht sogesehen doch eine Gefahr dass der Köder 'unten' liegt und so nicht gefunden wird vom Fisch?! ..oder sehe ich das falsch?
..einerseits scheint mir die Wahrscheinlichkeit dieser Situation sehr hoch, was dann wohl auch einen hohen Bissausfall zur Folge hätte, aber andererseits sprechen die vielen, hochgelobten Erfolge mit Method-Feeder Bleien doch für diese Montage.. oder sollte man den Haken doch lieber außerhalb lassen? |kopfkrat 

Gruß Rudi


----------



## colognecarp (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Das Futter löst sich ab und danach musst du die Montage etwas ran ziehen. So liegt das ganze gestreckt auf dem Boden


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Und bestenfalls zieht er die Montage so im Dreck..............


----------



## colognecarp (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Find das auch nicht Top, mit Pva geht das ganze etwas besser


----------



## the-big-o (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Wenn ich nun PVA benutze, muss das Vorfach dann auch so kurz sein ?


----------



## Udo561 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hi,
ich hätte da auch mal eine Frage.

Welchen Köder würdet ihr jetzt auf Karpfen benutzen ?
Ich möchte über die Tage an diesem Gewässer http://www.hsvhetalvertje.nl/hetalvertjeframeset.htm angeln.

Karpfen sind reichlich vorhanden , aber das Problem ist das alle gefangenen Fische zurückgesetzt werden müssen so das der Karpfen wohl jeden Köder und jede Montage kennt.
Wie würdet ihr vorgehen ?
Bitte nichts kompliziertes da ich nochmal der Raubfischfraktion angehöre.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Spinnfisch (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

@ big o
willst du nen stringer nehmen oder ein netz?
es ist meistens ein vorteil ein kurzes vorfach zu haben aber es gibt auch situationen, wo ein langes vorfach sinn macht


----------



## Spinnfisch (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hätte da auch mal eine Frage.
> 
> Welchen Köder würdet ihr jetzt auf Karpfen benutzen ?
> ...


als änfanger ist es zurzeit fast ünmöglich einen karpfen zu fangen, weil sie fast nix mehr zu sich nehmen und nur wenige meter am tag schwimmen - warte am besten bis zum frühling wenn das wasser die 10°C Marke erreicht


----------



## colognecarp (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



the-big-o schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun PVA benutze, muss das Vorfach dann auch so kurz sein ?



Die Vorfach länge spielt dabei keine Rolle, wenn du ein Pvaback benutzt kannst du das Vorfach dort rein fummeln.
Am besten ist die backs stück für stück zu befüllen, also erst eine kl. lage Futter, dann das Vorfach sammt Bolie, dann wieder Futter, zum Schluß kommt das Blei auch mit rein und wird bestenfalls mit einem Pva Kabelbinder zugeschnürt.

Besser geht nicht, kein verdüdeln und Super am Köder gefüttert


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Nabend Udo,

Das Problem zu dieser Jahreszeit ist das die Fische nur sehr wenig umherziehen und Nahrung suchen. Meistens haben sie sich ins tiefe u.o schlammige zurückgezogen. Daher ist es ganz wichtig zu wissen wo sich die Fische aufhalten. Sonst hat man auch bei sehr guten Beständen nur sehr wenig Erfolgsaussichten. Hast du die Möglichkeit zum füttern , dann nur sehr wenig und nach Möglichkeit punktgenau davon abieten.   Der Köder sollte klein gewählt werden.  Partikel oder kleine Boilies. Die gute alte Kartoffel machts aber auch........ Der Handel bietet auch extra Winterköder an. Die gut aber auch teuer. Ob sich das für dich lohnt .... mußte selber entscheiden...........


----------



## Thecatfisch (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Ich glaube ich muss mir auch mal die Anaconda Cable Straps zulegen und die mal ausgibig testen.. 

Die sollen ja nach ner Minute schon zerspringen , sich aber erst nach ner Halben Stunde Komplett aufgelöst haben.

Könnte ein Nachteil sein, wenn man direkt die Fische anwirft.. und diese dann unmittelbar nach dme Auswurf schon am Köder Friemeln... wenn dort dann das Übel Riechende und Schleimige PVA liegt, könnte das ja ne abschreckende Wirkung haben.

Ich sage ganz klar KÖNNTE,da ich mir da nicht sicher bin und die selber noch nicht getestet habe.

Das  bezieht sich jetzt nur auf Die Cable Straps Generell und nciht auf seine Angelsituation in der Kalten jetzigen Jahreszeit.


----------



## colognecarp (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

naja ne minute halt ich für ein gerücht, im glas daurt das ca. 45 min. bis die sich ganz auflösen. aufspringen tun die nach ca. 5-10 min. das kommt schon eher hin 

aber das back löst sich eh vorher, also von deher ist das kein thema

;-)


----------



## Udo561 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hi,
Danke , füttern ist erlaubt , 500 Gramm Trockenfutter pro Tag.
Problem ist einfach das ich das Gewässer nicht kenne , aber letzte Woche sind da noch einige Karpfen gefangen worden.
Ich versuche mal tiefe Stellen auszuloten und dann mal sehen ob das was geht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Rehi Udo,

Da du das Gewässer nicht kennst ........... das wird schwierig....... aber ohne Versuch  kein Erfolg. Ideal wär auch wenn am Gewässer Ruhe ist. Sind noch regelmäßig Raubfischangler unterwegs , macht es meistens keinen Sinn. Die Fische sind dann sehr unruhig und rühren kein Futter an. So zumindest ist meine Erfahrung,

Wünsch dir viel Spaß und Erfolg...


----------



## Udo561 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hi,
Samstag und Sonntag war ich fast alleine am Wasser , ein Karpfenangler war noch da.
Dieser hatte laut seiner eigenen Aussage Samstag und Sonntag 4 Karpfen fangen können , Köder und Angelstelle wollte er mir nicht verraten ;-))
Ich werde berichten ob ich Erfolg hatte ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Na wunderbar. Dann weißt du wenigstens das die Voraussetzungen gut sind. Schon mal nen guter Anfang. 4 Fische zu dieser Jahreszeit.......... Der Tümpel hat Potential.......... Könnte man glatt neidisch werden... LooL


----------



## CarpMetty (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin!
Ich hab ein kleines Problem. Welche Safty Clips verwendet ihr? Die von Fox und Korda sind schon durchgefallen. Mein Problem ist, das sich das Blei bei fast jeden Biss verabschiedet, auch ohne, das der Fisch in irgendwelchen Hindernissen festhing. Zwar gieße ich meine Bleie selber, aber trotzdem tut es nicht Not, bei jeden Fisch ein Blei im Wasser zu lassen. Die Clips sollen möglichst nur dann das Blei lösen, wenn es nötig ist, also möglichst fest sein. Könnt ihr mir da welche empfehlen? 
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## tarpoon (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

ich hatte letztes jahr mal welche von fox. aus der neuen serie. hatte eigentlich das gefühl, wenn man den gummi richtig drüber zieht, dass das blei wirklich gut hält. ansonsten werden die clips von mika immer hochgelobt...


----------



## Gunnar. (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin,

Nutze auch die Mika-Clips. Klappt bestens!!


----------



## Carp--Angler (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo habe da mal eine Frage was sagt ihr zu dem Pod ?

https://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p111_ThreeSixty-Pod.html

Fischt das einer von euch wenn ja wie ist das Pod wie schaut es mit Rost und co ?
Würde mich freuen wenn einer was weiß über das Pod und es mir berichten kann .


----------



## j4ni (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin,

ich nutze bei hohen Bleigewichten auch immer die Mika-Clips, andererseits habe ich mit den anderen die noch so in der alten Dackelbox rumliegen auch keine Probleme gehabt, dürften aber alles wohl "alte Serien" sein


----------



## CarpMetty (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin!
Welche Mika Clips meint ihr denn? Die ganz normalen, oder die Metall?


----------



## j4ni (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Metal, Junge, Metal! Lay down your Soul to your God Rock N Roll


----------



## CarpMetty (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

OK!!!!
LET`S ROCK!!!!  :vik:


----------



## KORDAFAN (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

kann mir einer vielleicht nochmal alles positives und negatives über das DAM Quick Alert Wireless LCD Funkbissanzeigerset schreiben?


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo Eric,

Wenn du keine Antwort bekommst kann es sein das keine der angemeldeten User dieses System nutzt. Ist aber auch gut möglich das deine Frage hier in diesem Thread untergeht. Vieleicht macht es ja Sinn zu deiner Frage einen seperaten Thread zu eröffnen. Dann werden unter Umständen mehr User auf deine Frage aufmerksam. Ein Versuch wär es sicher wert.


----------



## cheffinger (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hallo liebe Anglerboardies,

ich habe auch ein "kleines Karpfenanliegen". Evtl kann mir hier jemand helfen. 
Ich möchte mir dieses Jahr zwei neue Karpfenruten zulegen; mag allerdings die modernen schlanken Griffe aus diesem "shrinkrubber" nicht so gern leiden. Der untere Teil des Griffs sollte  also lieber deutlich dicker sein als der Blank.
Kann jemand mir sagen wie der Griff der Warrior ES aussieht oder besser noch ein Foto verlinken, ich konnte leider kein Foto des Griffs im Netz finden.#c
Diese Rute ist nämlich in näherer Auswahl.
Vielen Dank 
Cheffinger


----------



## Thecatfisch (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



cheffinger schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Anglerboardies,
> 
> ich habe auch ein "kleines Karpfenanliegen". Evtl kann mir hier jemand helfen.
> Ich möchte mir dieses Jahr zwei neue Karpfenruten zulegen; mag allerdings die modernen schlanken Griffe aus diesem "shrinkrubber" nicht so gern leiden. Der untere Teil des Griffs sollte  also lieber deutlich dicker sein als der Blank.
> ...



Mein Angelkollege hat sich am Mittwoch 3 Warrior ES gekauft ( komisch, ich hatte 2 Tage zuvor erwaehnt das ich auch auf der Suche nach 2 Neuen Ruten bin und auch die ES in meine Naeere Asuwahl faellt.komisch ) und die haben Duenne\Schlanke Shrinktube  Handteile, also Endteile. 

Wenn du die als Produkt im Online Angelladen suchst, findest du das Enteil nicht, die Rute wird nicht komplett gezeigt.

@CarpMetty.

Hab zurzeit Entweder Inlines im Einsatz , da entfaellt das mit dem Clip ja, oder halt Die Clips von Mosella, ich habe mit dehnen keine Probleme, allerdings hab ich meinem Angelkollegen mehrere abgegeben, und ihm sind bei etwas Kraeftigen Wuerfen einfach die Clips abgerissen .. Das fand er nicht so prickelnd. 
Sonst wie gesagt Inlines im Einsatz.
Sonst hatte ich immer die Saifty Clips von Mad, mit denen ich sehr zufrieden war\bin.Auserdem passen perfekt die Swivel von Fox in die Mad Clips.


----------



## New (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

@cheffinger

Guck dir ma die Euro Warrior an.
Die hat nen Korkgriff und is en bisel dicker.

http://www.hengelspullen.nl/images/kuperus/karper/fox_euro_warrior.jpg


----------



## cheffinger (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Vielen Dank thecatfish und new,

Ich hatte schon vermutet, daß der Griff schlank ist :c.
mir gefällt der Griff der Warrior Z, ich wusste nur nicht wie der der ES aussieht. Die ES gibt es etwas günstiger.
Wahrscheinlich wirds die Z, aber ich habe noch etwas Zeit bis zur ersten Session im Jahr 2010.


----------



## CarpMetty (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin!
Ich hab im Kühlschrank noch Fischöl stehen, was von den letzten malen Boilies rollen stammt. Es handelt sich einmal um Hailbuttöl (2 Jahre) von SB und einmal Sardinen Öl (1 Jahr) von Nutrabaits. Die beiden Öle richen noch gut (sofern man es von Fischöl sagen kann) sind also nich ranzig oder richen vergammelt. Kann ich das Öl jetzt noch gebrauchen?
Bitte nur Antworten, wenn ihr es wisst, keine Vermutungen!


----------



## CarpMetty (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin!
Weiß jemand, wie abriebsfest Leadcore ist, was Muscheln betrifft?


----------



## BARSCH123 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Moin,

Ich Denke mal es sollte aufjedenfall Helfen den im grundegenommen ist es ja eine Dicke geflochtene Schnur 

Ich kann es aber nicht zu 100% Sagen weil ich Leadcore nicht Fische...

Tl


----------



## Mr. Gingles (5. August 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hi, hat schon mal jemand von euch Katzen-Trockenfutter eingweicht, und dann aus dem Brei nen Teig gemacht? 

Würde mich mal interessieren, da es eine sehr günste Sache wäre. 
Dieser Teig könnte dann ja auch als Binder für Partikel dienen oder nocht?


----------



## Golfer (5. August 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hi,
ich suche im moment einen schlafsack. kennt jemand zufällig welche mit fleece und integriertem kissen?ich kenne nur den night warrior 2. preislich sollte er auch nciht viel höher liegen.

MfG Golfer


----------



## solifischer (6. August 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

@Mr. Gingles: Ich glaube die Konsistenz ist dann nicht so gut!


----------



## Mr. Gingles (6. August 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



solifischer schrieb:


> @Mr. Gingles: Ich glaube die Konsistenz ist dann nicht so gut!



Aber da kann man doch nen Binder zugeben um die konsistenz zu verbessern. Ging mir auch eher um die Fängigkeit.


----------



## Knigge007 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Habe mal ne Frage an euch Spezies und zwar gehts ums D Rig bzw Chod Rig.


Was nehmt Ihr für Vorfachmaterial wenn Ihr das D Rig fischt ?


Weil wollt das jetzt mal an unserem Hauptsee ausprobieren da dieser ja total verkrautet ist und nur dieser See stark befischt wird müsst das Chod Rig doch optimal sein oder ?


----------



## Mr. Gingles (7. August 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

denke dieses rig ist eine gute wahl knigge. als material wird normalerweise flurocarbon verwendet. geht aber auch mit ner dicken mono (~0,50mm).

hoffe ich konnte helfen, aber hier noch nen beispiel bzw. anleitung für ein kraut rig:

http://www.carpheart.de/tackle.php?NewsID=331


----------



## Knigge007 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Danksche noch wach oder wieder ?


Sollte das FC auch ~0,50 dick sein ?


Weil habe nur eins da mit 0,22 und 0,30 beidemale das Trilene FC.


Ich geh mal 2 Stunden heja machen und dann gehts ab ans Wasser aber Drop Shot und jiggen..... die vielen neuen Gummis müssen mal gebadet werden.... |wavey:


----------



## Mr. Gingles (7. August 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

war noch wach^^

da du ja sicherlich nen popi verwendest sollte das eigentlich reichen. brauchst nicht extra neues holen oder so. teste mal. ich denke das reicht schon aus wenn du das 30ger nimmst.

dann mal ein nachträgliches petri


----------



## Shortys (25. August 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hi 
hab da auch ma ne frage an euch. 
und zwar wollte ich mir ma so ein fertig mix holen http://www.carpfishing.de/index.php?cat=c20_Boilie-Mixe.html&XTCsid=lvgbqpbh29pciucr1g9b7d1lp5 einen von dennen.muss ich da noch was rein tun also aromen oder ist der schon fix und fertig?
wieviel eier kommen auf einen kilo fertig mix nochma 8 bis 10 oder?

hatte auch vor nächstes jahr selber boilies zumachen aber muss mir da noch ein grundmix suchen und das dann mit folgenden aromen zu stärken hab da so eine seite gefunden http://www.aroma-vielfalt.de/shop/category_7/Fl%C3%BCssigaromen-50-ml.html?shop_param=cid%3D%26.dalls einer von euch einen grundmix kennt wo ich dann nur aromen und eier zugeben muss wäre ich euch sehr dankbar??

aber wichtiger ist die erste frage mit dem fertig mix

mfg
maurice


----------



## colognecarp (26. August 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Ich verwende auch überwiegend fertig Mixe, meistens von Succesfulbaits. Zum aufwerten gibt es ein paar sachen die ich immer mal gerne verwende, aber die einzig wahre zauberzutat hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden.

Also: Fischöle,Black Pepperöl,Robin Red,Green leppet Muschel (Glm),Gewürze jeglicher art,Lebermehl.

So was in die richtung kommt immer ganz gut, Flavor lasse ich in den meisten fällen weg #h

Gruß


----------



## Shortys (26. August 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

danke 
wieviel eier machst du auf 1 kg fertigmix?
und stimmt das man wenn man das am ende mit eier und paar zutaten mischt 1,5 bis 2 kilo boilies hat?
mfg
maurice


----------



## colognecarp (26. August 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Shortys schrieb:


> danke
> wieviel eier machst du auf 1 kg fertigmix?
> und stimmt das man wenn man das am ende mit eier und paar zutaten mischt 1,5 bis 2 kilo boilies hat?
> mfg
> maurice



10-12 Eier kommen ungefähr auf 1 Kg, da musst du selber beim Mischen gucken wie die Konsistenz ist. wenn ich die andere frage richtig verstehe, dann werden aus 1kg Mix am ende 1,5-2 kg. Ein Ei wiegt ca. 50gr., das wirkt sich natürlich auf das Gewicht aus 

Gruß


----------



## Shortys (26. August 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

ok stimmt 
danke


----------



## colognecarp (26. August 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Was ich dir noch empfehlen kann, wenn du schon mit teuren sachen mischen wollen würdest dann leg dir einen Dampfgarer zu, es gibt nichts besseres, beim kochen wäscht sich viel zu viel raus


----------



## solifischer (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Giebt es bei Askari einen Einfädeldraht?


----------



## Mr. Gingles (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



solifischer schrieb:


> Giebt es bei Askari einen Einfädeldraht?


  keine ahnung, aber auf jeden fall bei der angelzentrale. aber ich denke schon das die das dort auch ahben solletn. meiner ist von sänger. nutz ma die suchfunktion bei aski...#h


----------



## solifischer (31. August 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Ok danke, in der Suchfunktion habe ich nichts gefunden. Aber war heute beim Fishermanspartner in Neumarkt und habe dort einen bekommen.


----------



## 0815 Fischer (1. September 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hat einer erfahrungen mit der firma/marke JRC gemacht? hatte nämlich die defender im blick, jedoch ist diese ja sehr günstig..... schrott oder nicht schrott das ist hier die frage!|kopfkrat, ( shakespeare ( 2 deutig hö ) ) :m|wavey:


----------



## Eule1988 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hallo, hab da mal ne frage hat schon jemand erfahrung mit denn MAD boilies spice&hemp (hanf)??? oder mit berkley buzz bait honey???? gruss


----------



## Knigge007 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

o815Fischer in dem Thread rennt das selbe "Personal" rum wie in allen anderen. |rolleyes#d


Lies dir nochmals alles durch was geschrieben wurde schau dir die anderen Threads die im Preisbereich bis 60€ liegen an und kauf dir einfach ne Rute, bei 40-50€ kannst du sowieso KEINE WUNDER ERWARTEN die du anscheinend suchst....


----------



## Eule1988 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

nein ohne scheiss mein koolege hat 3 von denn defender die rute reicht alle mal aus sauber verabreitet und zu demm noch super leicht für dass geld bekommst du keine bessere rute gruss


----------



## heinmama (2. September 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine Frage''Tread*

Ich hab diese Session mal vor mir ne Liege zu kaufen da ich die letzten Jahre wenn Ich länger weg wahr entweder im Stuhl geschlafen hab oder auf dem Zeltboden.
Nun is das kleien Problem Ich bin zugegebenermaßen nicht der leichteste mit meinen 130kg.
So nun die Frage welche Preisgünstige Liege könnt ihr mir empfehlen, die mein Gewicht aushält also stabil genug ist, was die Preisvorstellung betrifft hab Ich momentan noch keine. Also Ich bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar.

Eine Liege kann ich Dir nicht empfehlen, doch einen Ratschlag geben:

Die Liege sollte 6 Beine haben, mit einer Liege mit 4 Beinen bin ich zusammengebrochen da die nicht unterstützte Länge mein Gewicht nicht trug. Auch vor Kunststoffgelenken kann man nur
abraten.

Viel Glück bei Deinem Kauf.

Gruß Heinmama


----------



## Plötzenangler (2. September 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

mein Angelkumpane ist 190 cm gross und wiegt auch über 100 Kilo, der hat seit einem Jahr ne Liege von Ultimate für um die 80 Euro er ist sehr zufrieden damit aber das Teil ist auch sehr schwer dafür aber robust!


----------



## Knigge007 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*



Eule1988 schrieb:


> nein ohne scheiss mein koolege hat 3 von denn defender die rute reicht alle mal aus sauber verabreitet und zu demm noch super leicht für dass geld bekommst du keine bessere rute gruss




Ja du sagst man bekommt keine bessere aber kennst du andere Ruten in dem PReisbereich, ne glaub ich nicht also kannst so was auch nicht behaupten.. ich habe das Zeitenweise auch gemacht/gesagt aber das bringt den Leuten die was suchen überhaupt nichts !


Wenn man der Allgemeinheit glauben kann ist die Yad Specimen Carp eine der beste verarbeitesten Ruten bis 60€


----------



## 0815 Fischer (2. September 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

oh man knigge auf deine kommmentare kann man echt verzichten, hat dir ja auch schon jemand in meinem thread gesagt ( karpfenrute so günstig wie möglich so teuer wie nötig) , verstehst du diese fragestellung? also halt dich dran wenn du antwortest. trotzdem bin ich dir dankbar für alle produktiven antworten#6


----------



## tenchhunter (2. September 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

Hab auch mal ne Frage:
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Circle Hooks beim Karpfenangeln?
(Ich wollte die nämlich demnächst mal testen)


----------



## Plötzenangler (2. September 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

mein Kumpel hat letztens mal einen probiert und nen Graser gefangen, also der Nachteil ist ganz klar das man den Haken nicht rausbekommt ohne den Fisch zu verletzen!!!


----------



## angler2707 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Der ''Hab da ma ne kleine KARPFEN Frage''Tread*

hi hab auch ne frage
hat jmd. erfahrung mit prologic polyphonic ??????


----------

